# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u SPLITU

## BHany

drage naše forumašice i forumaši - iz Splita i koji se liječite tamo  :Smile: 
otvaram novu splitsku stranicu/temu

*molim vas budite:
- sažeti
-informativni*

*molim vas nemojte:
- vibrati (za to imate odbrojavanje – vibranje ćemo prebacivati na odbrojavanje bez upozorenja)
-chatati (chat ćemo brisati bez upozorenja)*
*SRETNO SVIMA*  :Heart: 

STARA TEMA

----------


## BHany

*kopiram ove info od Denny ali i samoj mi se čini, samo letimičnim praćenjem vašeg topica, da ima i svježijih informacija od ovih*

*možete li  pogledati što nije aktualno u ovim uputama te postati što je novo – onako sažeto...ili to sažeto pošaljite nama da mi ubacimo u ovaj post sve važeće info*
  PRETRAGE U SPLITU

SPERMIOGRAM
HZZO - radi se na Firulama, (ulaz do hitne pomoći, prvi kat), ejakulat se donosi ujutro, nalazi su gotovi sljedeći dan. Uputnicu daje njegov doktor opće prakse.
PRIVATNO - poliklinika Cito, 300,00 kn, može se naručiti u bilo koje doba dana, nalazi za jedan sat.

PAPA TEST
HZZO - Radi ga soc. ginekolog, nalazi za desetak dana (mislim da se plati oko 80,00 kn da budu za desetak dana, inače se čekaju i 1 - 2 mj.)
PRIVATNO - kod bilo kojeg ginekologa, nalazi za desetak dana, za cijenu nisam sigurna.
Ako je zadnji papa test rađen nedavno i bio je uredan, nije ga potrebno ponavljati.

BRISEVI CERVIKSA na clamidiju, ureaplasmu, mikroplasmu, aerobe i anaerobe
HZZO - radi ih soc.ginekolog a potom se nose na Zavod za javno zdravstvo (Higijenski), nalazi za desetak dana.
PRIVATNO - kod bilo kojeg ginekologa, nalazi za desetak dana, cijena 500,00 kn.

SPOLNI HORMONI
FSH, LH, TSH, prolaktin, estradiol, testosteron - vade se 2. - 5. dan ciklusa.
Samo progesteron se vadi 21. dan ciklusa, odnosno 7 dana nakon ovulacije.
HZZO - rade se na Firulama, nuklearma medicina, od 7 - 9h, nalaze sam čekala 2 - 3 tjedna. Za progesteron ne znam. Uputnicu daje soc. ginekolog.
PRIVATNO - poliklinika Analiza ali to ne bih preporučila jer je svaki hormon posebno oko 130,00 kn. Nalazi su isti ili sljedeći dan.

HSG - ispitivanje prohodnosti jajovoda
HZZO - može se obaviti u bolnici, mislim da se stoji 2 - 3 dana.
PRIVATNO - poliklinika Cito, 1.200,00 kn - moja topla preporuka iz osobnog iskustva, vjerujte isplati se, jer je usluga vrhunska, sam postupak traje 5 min i nakon toga možete fino kući ili na kavicu Cool .

Ovo su osnovne pretrage i ovisno o nalazima ovih pretraga savjetuju se daljnji postupci. Tako se može savjetovati i da se napravi urinokultura, spermokultura, brisevi uretre, hormoni za supruga, inseminacija, laparoskopija, isl. ali o tom - potom. Prvo je važno izabrati dobrog stručnjaka koji se bavi potpomognutom oplodnjom i u kojeg imate povjerenja.

INSEMINACIJA - AIH
HZZO (dr. Šunj) ali nisam sigurna.
PRIVATNO poliklinika Cito, 1.000,00 kn (bez lijekova), u cijenu uključeni svi pregledi, postupak i obrada sperme.

IVF, IVF-ICSI
HZZO na Firulama je konačno formiram tim za potpomognutu oplodnju (dr. Gabrić, dr. Šunj, dr. Budimir i biolog dr. Tandara). Iako su tek počeli s radom, nadam se da će dati sve od sebe da popstignu što bolje rezultate.
PRIVATNO poliklinika Cito, cijena IVF 7.000,00 kn, IVF-ICSI 9.000,00 kn (bez lijekova).




Na ovo Dennyno dodajem novije info za Firule koje sam prilila od jedne forumašice koja se tamo liječi (lipanj. 2011.)



> Spermiogram je mm već dva puta radio u novom rodilištu na odjelu humane  reprodukcije,uputnica od dr.opće pr. uzorak se daje do 11h a nalazi su  iza 13h.
> Papa test sam platila 100kn da bi bio za 10 dana a bio je i brže (preko soc.gin)
> hsg se obavi odmah po prijemu u bolnicu ali se mora prethodno dogovorit s  doktorom (551-422) i sutradan se ide kući nakon vizite. 
> I inseminaciju rade dr.Šunj dr.Budimir i dr.Tandara a soc.gin.je taj koji uputi kod kojeg dr. Ja sam kod dr.Budimira 
> e da progesteron se vadi na centralni lab.na firule do 9h a nalazi su u  roku 2-3 dana,beta se isto vadi tamo ali su nalazi isti dan oko13

----------


## Pinky

sve informacije o citu, uključujući cjenik, statistike, kontakte, upute za pacijente i odgovore na skoro sva pitanja potražite na www.cito.hr

----------


## Bab

Pinky, ja se unaprijed ispričavam ako sam čorava pa ne vidim, ali jel bi bila tak draga pa me prosvjetlila...gdje je točno njihov cjenik...mene bi jako zanimao a već pol sata buljim po stranicama i ne vidim  :Sad: 

Hvala puuunooo

----------


## mare41

Bab, evo ga: http://www.cito.hr/hrv/kontakt=cjenik.html

----------


## Bab

ajme, sad mi je neugodno  :Undecided: 

Hvala draga, puuuuuuunooooooo

----------


## ina33

Evo ga:

http://www.cito.hr/hrv/kontakt=cjenik.html

Moraš ići na usluge - IVF - kliknut na to pa onda kontakt/cjenik. Ima i neka brošura, pogledaj i to. Sretno!!!

----------


## Bab

:Kiss: 

zlatne ste curke drage !!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ponosna sam na svoju malu beticu 14.dnt *119*  :Embarassed: 

I dalje je sve neizvjesno... lijepo se poduplala, ali bi bilo bolje da je veća.

----------


## slava77

> Ponosna sam na svoju malu beticu 14.dnt *119* 
> 
> I dalje je sve neizvjesno... lijepo se poduplala, ali bi bilo bolje da je veća.


 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## maca papucarica

*AuroraBlu* čestitke za trocifrenu betu i čestitke dragom nam Citu na još jednoj trudnici!  :Klap: 
Ne brini za brojku, bit će veća za dva dana!

----------


## Mojca

Aurora, ponavljam se, znam... već sam ti rekla, u Splitu je glavni pozdrav "pomalo", tvoje malo splitsko dite, se ponaša u skladu s navikama grada.  :Smile:  
 :Heart:

----------


## ina33

> Aurora, ponavljam se, znam... već sam ti rekla, u Splitu je glavni pozdrav "pomalo", tvoje malo splitsko dite, se ponaša u skladu s navikama grada.


 :Smile: ))). CITO - mala tvornica čuda  :Smile: . Meni se to čini stvarno super.

----------


## sildad

AuroraBlu i trebaš biti ponosna. Čestitam ti draga i jako sam sretna zbog tebe.

----------


## RuzicaSB

AB ta tvoja brojka je melem za moje usi, cestitam od srca i samo neka se i dalje dupla makar i "pomalo"  :Smile: 

Curke sorry na upadu ali radi li dr.P ovih dana ili je jos na godisnjem?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Cure,  :Heart:  ste... nadam se da vas neću razočarati! I nadam se da ste sve (koje još niste t.) na redu za trudnoću u idućem pokušaju!!!

*Ružice,* doktor P.je ovaj tjedan još na godišnjem. U ponedjeljak se vraća.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Hval ti draga, tako sam i pretpostavljala cim ne odgovara  :Smile:

----------


## prima

*AuroraBlu* svratila sam na forum samo da vidim tvoju betu, čestitam.
mislim da je sve OK, nisu važni brojevi nego da se lijepo dupla.  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## rozalija

Aurora draga moja čestitam ti od srca i nemoj se brinuti biće to ok. Znam jedan slučaj CITO trudnice čija je beta 13dnt bila 50 a 15dnt oko 130 i danas ta mala djevojčica ima 1,5 godinu i trudnoća je prošla ok, do kraja sve školski.
Ti se samo opusti uživaj a sljedeća beta će se lijepo uduplati.
Veliki cmokić od mene i moje jelene za tebe.

----------


## Blekonja

ajme moram se malo uključiti, pratim ja vas stalno i gledam šta se događa, ali moram čestitati novim trudnicama a pogotovo AB čestitam od srca betica je krasna i isto mislim da nije važna brojka važno je da se dupla sreeetno!!!!

potpisala bi Inu33

----------


## aleksandraj

AB znaš kako se kaže "mali korak za bebu, veliki za mamu"...sretno draga trudnice :Very Happy:  i bravo CITO. Ja napokon dobila m. poslije dva mjeseca

----------


## matto

AuroraBlu,  :Very Happy: pratim te stalno, ali su mi mučnine još intezivne pa se ne mogu koncentrirati na pisanje, ipak samo da znaš da si mi u mislima ti, Aleksandraj, Crvenkapica, inaa, pa i cure koje nisu na foumu, a uskoro se spremaju u Cita :Wink: . Vidi ti Jelene kako raste, pa to me djete iznova nasmijava i veseli pa se sama smijem pored kompa još ne znam je li zbog Jelene ili tvoje bete, ali uživaj draga sve će biti dobro. Kod mene strah polako jenjava, danas sam bila na drugom UZV (10+2), pa samo što nisam ponovno plakala, ovo mi je prvi abdomenalni UZV (je li se tako zove UZV preko stomaka) i sve je uredu. Ipak, još se ne mogu naviknuti na činjenicu da sam trudnica, a kad sam se naručivala na pregled sestra me pita kod koga ste vi (kod kojeg liječnika) a ja ispalim "Kod doc. P." :Laughing: .

----------


## crvenkapica77

suuuuuuper  AB,  mm mi neda   na komp  , a ja reko  ma samo da vidim  kolika je beta  :Smile: ))...sad sam sretna  i aBd  slij. ce bit  ogromna  

meni su vracene  3  mrvice  , dr veli  da su super,bas  onak  kako treba biti

----------


## aleksandraj

crvenkapice, ma ovaj put mora uspjeti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Matto, neka mučnina - to je znak da beba raste. Hvala na željama. Uz ovako super vijesti ja i zaboravim da još nisam trudnica jer se tako uživim u vaše veselje pa samo što ne podragam svoj trbuščić  :Laughing: 

CITO, čestitke od srca osoblju

----------


## tiki_a

matto  :Zaljubljen: 
crvenkapica, sad si nam ti na redu  :Smile:

----------


## metkovk@

AB draga cestitam :Very Happy: ma znala sam ja da ces biti trudna seti je dobitni :Klap: ,crvenkapice77 sada si ti na redu sretno buduca trudnice :Love: svim curama zelim trocifrene bete,mene hvata panika za sutra,ali kad citam ovako ljepe vijesti puna sam optimizma  :Grin: cure drzite mi fige cujemo se  :Kiss:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Crvenkapice ~~~~~~~~~~~ da tvoja brojka bude za pamcenje!I naravno svim ostalim curkama zelim sve same lijepe trocifrene brojcice.

----------


## Mury

*matto*, trudnice naša, samo ti ljepo uživaj i mazi svoju bušicu :Zaljubljen: .
*Crvenkapice*, uvjerena sam da je sad to-to :Very Happy: , nema druge nego ti za 2 tjedna objaviti ogromnu beturinu :Grin: .
Ja sam vam od sutra "nedostupna", idem napokon u ST večeras, ujutro UZV u 8 i 30, i ostajem do punkcije, pa neću imati pristup internetu. Ako je koja od vas ovih dana u CITO meže mi se još danas javiti na PP pa da se malo družimo :Smile: 
Pusa i sretno svima!!!

----------


## Mury

Eh da, *AB* čestitam na ljepoj beti, bitno da ona fino uredno raste i nemaj brige, za koji dan ćeš ugledat i to malo slatko kuckavo srce :Zaljubljen:

----------


## maja_st

iskrene čestitke AuroraBlu......još jedan mali splićo.......ona kava je bila turbo uspješna.....watson ...pa ti......

----------


## BHany

cure, pa što da ja sada kažem  :Nope: 
nemate pojma koliko se i sama veselim zbog naše AB (nadam se da ti to draga znaš  :Heart:  ) , ali otkad me nije bilo na forumu 20 postova čestitanja i pričkanja, a jedino pravo pitanje u vezi Cita od Ruže da li radi dr. P. i Muryna objave da ide u ST...

a jučer sam vas zamolila...

vi ste meni jako drage, a uspjesi CITa me zadivljuju, ali možete li pokušati da ne chatate, molim vas...
ne želim biti aždaja i brisati vam postove i prebacivati, kao neki žandar ...želim da ok surađujemo, tim više što vas većinu znam ...

i ne želim reći da ne smijete ni poskočiti, niti obradovati se, niti objaviti betu na topicu svoje matične klinike, ali ...ma sve znate  :Love: 
sorry i hvala  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

> iskrene čestitke AuroraBlu......još jedan mali splićo.......ona kava je bila turbo uspješna.....watson ...pa ti......


*Majo*, baš zato moraš isprobat sreću, vidjet ćeš da ćeš uspjet!

*Mury*, nek ti je sretan start danas!!!

*Rozalija*, nadam se da ćemo sve tvojim stopama  :Smile: 

Nakon što Mury za 2 tjedna vidi +, na redu su Crvenkapica, Aleksandraj, Metkovka i Inaa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za sve nas!!!

*Matto*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvog leptirića!!!

A ja strepim do sutrašnje bete... svakakvi scenariji su mi pred očima. Ali idemo dan po dan i nadamo se najboljem...

----------


## slava77

BHany oprosti neće se više ponovit, al sreća nas ponese kad vidimo da je jedna od nas uspila  :Heart: 

imam jedno pitanje za curke, 2 dana nakon punkcije sam osjetila lagani pritisak u donjem djelu trbuha, često mokrenje i peckanje pri kraju mokrenja..odma sam se pripala da nije ešerihija ili kakva beštija, pijem puno tekućine, čajeve za urinarne infekcije, acidosalus i svašta nešto...puno mi je bolje sada, doduše svako 10 minuta mokrim al štaš....ipak sam za svaki slučaj dala urin na pregled pa čekam nalaze...moja doktorica kaže da neviruje da je kakva infekcija nego da je to reakcija na postupak što je meni malo čudno ....da li se i vama takvo nešto događalo?

----------


## metkovk@

Mene je ova punkcija bolila vise nego ijedna do sada,sto ti kazes kad se idem mokrit hoce oci da iskoce od boli cak sam i krvarila dva dana,i sada me jos boli kad se mokrim,tako da mislim da ti je doktorica upravu jer svaka reagira drugacije,bit ce to slave sve ured viruj mi lezi i gustaj pusa.

----------


## slava77

> Mene je ova punkcija bolila vise nego ijedna do sada,sto ti kazes kad se idem mokrit hoce oci da iskoce od boli cak sam i krvarila dva dana,i sada me jos boli kad se mokrim,tako da mislim da ti je doktorica upravu jer svaka reagira drugacije,bit ce to slave sve ured viruj mi lezi i gustaj pusa.


uhhhh odma mi je lakše kad je tako i kod tebe, ma strah me te ešerihije za poludit....baš me zanimaju nalazi urina...
jel ti svih 15 dana strogo odmaraš ili?
ja sam strogo odmarala 3-4 dana a onda sam nastavila sve normalno s tim da sam samo izbacila teške napore i sport

----------


## crvenkapica77

Mury   sretno
Metkovk@  sretno danas  
Slava  ja sam imala taj problem prosli ivf  i  nazalost  odmah pt  ,  bila je es.coli,  ne zelim te strasit  ne mora znacit da je kod  tebe  , dobro je sto si  dala urin,...mozda je sve to  od punkcije,  ...ja   se  evo 1dpt  uzasno bojim da  nemam isti scenarij  ko prosli put,  pijem brusnicu

----------


## crvenkapica77

samo da napisem  da mi se slava ne brine  puno ,ja sam   isto  sad poslije punkcije  cesto  mokrila  i sa  pritiskom  , to je sve od  punkcije , stimulacije, povecanih jajniika,  ali  bol  pri mokrenju pt  tj. pritisak  i potreba za mokrenjem  svakih  5min i to   pola dl , nekad par kapi, to ne zelim  nikako prozivljavat  , ako si  ikad imala es.coli  moze se znati razlika  ,jer ako puno mokris  to je ok, ako mokris par kapi  to je   vec uzbuna ....moje misljenje

----------


## slava77

> samo da napisem  da mi se slava ne brine  puno ,ja sam   isto  sad poslije punkcije  cesto  mokrila  i sa  pritiskom  , to je sve od  punkcije , stimulacije, povecanih jajniika,  ali  bol  pri mokrenju pt  tj. pritisak  i potreba za mokrenjem  svakih  5min i to   pola dl , nekad par kapi, to ne zelim  nikako prozivljavat  , ako si  ikad imala es.coli  moze se znati razlika  ,jer ako puno mokris  to je ok, ako mokris par kapi  to je   vec uzbuna ....moje misljenje


imala sam ešerihiju i znam kakve su to muke....zato i nisam pametna jer imam sve njene simptome....mogu jedino reć da mokrim puno zato jer pijem puno....ko će ga znat.....nadam se da će mi danas bit reultati gotovi al svejedno ja ne odustajem od brusnice i ostalih preparata...hvala draga :Heart:

----------


## slava77

> Mury   sretno
> Metkovk@  sretno danas  
> Slava  ja sam imala taj problem prosli ivf  i  nazalost  odmah pt  ,  bila je es.coli,  ne zelim te strasit  ne mora znacit da je kod  tebe  , dobro je sto si  dala urin,...mozda je sve to  od punkcije,  ...ja   se  evo 1dpt  uzasno bojim da  nemam isti scenarij  ko prosli put,  pijem brusnicu


ja sam već dan nakon punkcije imala simptome....tako da  si ti možda prošla lišo u ovom postupku :Klap:

----------


## Pinky

cure, moj topli savjet je PROVJERA BRISEVA svaki puta prije postupka. i ući čist u postupak.

----------


## slava77

> cure, moj topli savjet je PROVJERA BRISEVA svaki puta prije postupka. i ući čist u postupak.


ne možeš uć u postupak bez njih....doduše moji su od 10 mj. al dr. je reka da ne tribam radit nove

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja jesam uvijek,  ali na brisevima se ne vidi es.coli   u mokraci  
ja sam sad i UK radila 10 dana prije  pikanja i sve ok i opet  me strah
kad se jednom opeces  puses i na hladno

----------


## Pinky

> ne možeš uć u postupak bez njih....doduše moji su od 10 mj. al dr. je reka da ne tribam radit nove


ja ih radim zbog sebe, ne zbog njih. i svaki put prije postupka popijem onaj napitak za ubijanje e.coli sa vinom i češnjakom (ako koga zanima, neka traži u pretražniku, mislim da sam ga napisala bar 5 puta, ne mogu više)
a e.coli u mokraći - napraviš urinokulturu.
mislim da svi mi koji smo se borili protiv te vražije e.coli pušemo i na prazno

----------


## metkovk@

evo cure da se javim vracen jedan eskim :Very Happy:  nadam se borac rekla je jedna moja prijateljica smrznuto je zdravo :Laughing: ja sam puna optimizma, a doktor rekao dobar, ali da mu je krivo sto nije bilo vise sada idem lec na dva dana ,a onda laganini do trocifrene bete :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

e tebe cekam metkovk@  :Smile:   :Very Happy: 
 koji ti je ovo ivf  ?
idemo na temu nakon t.  dalje
sretno  nam :Heart:

----------


## metkovk@

meni je ovo 6 postupak :Klap: ,pa sam odlucila ostat TRUDNA  :Very Happy: skupa sa tobom moja crvenkapice77mi  smo trudne 100% :Zaljubljen:  :Heart: sve vas ljubimo ja i moj eskimcic :Love:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ipak vas moram začorat, moja beta je danas 134  :Sad:

----------


## bubi33

AuroraBlu, jako mi je žao.Drži se  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Sad:

----------


## maca papucarica

*AB*  :Sad: . 
 :Love:

----------


## nea0902

Mislim da ti je Poljak dosa s go bas danas i da radi popodne, za Šparca sam sigurna da radi ali je jutro. Imaju 4d Uzv mislim da je on odlican. Cula sam da je dr P pretrpan tako nek zove i bas kaze da je hitno.

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvala  puno  , nadam se da  ce nas  moci primit  bez termina

----------


## nea0902

Zvrcni ih i reci da je hitno, ne virujem da te vas nece primiti. Nadam se sa ce sve biti ok  :Kiss:

----------


## slava77

crvenkapice popodne ti je poljak, jutros sam ja kod Šparca bila..

jedno pitanje za cure....da li moram ponavljat testiranje  krvne grupe, rh-a i indirektnog antiglobulinskog t. sad u trudnoći s obzirom da sam to radila u 3 misec prije postupka?
mislim to se ne mijenja pa pretpostavljam da ne, jedino ako doktori žele da bude novijeg datuma :ne zna:

----------


## inaa

crvenkapice,jesi li se uspjela naručiti? Ja sam zvala večeras,Poljak je poslijepodne, naručena u srijedu.

----------


## Ovan

slava i ja imam isti "problem" 
prije par mjeseci sam radila sve testove za postupak, a sad moj ginekolog kaze da moram ponovit krvnu grupu i rh faktor...
nesto je promrmljao da se antitjela mogu promjenit u trudnoci!?
ma dobro, prezivjet cu jos jedno bockanje  :Smile: 

p.s. bas mi fali ekipa iz cita  :Smile:

----------


## slava77

> slava i ja imam isti "problem" 
> prije par mjeseci sam radila sve testove za postupak, a sad moj ginekolog kaze da moram ponovit krvnu grupu i rh faktor...
> nesto je promrmljao da se antitjela mogu promjenit u trudnoci!?
> ma dobro, prezivjet cu jos jedno bockanje 
> 
> p.s. bas mi fali ekipa iz cita


hvala ti....jer ja sam njemu samo prikačila onaj stari nalaz i on je to pogleda ne vidjevši datum nalaza...tek mi je kasnije sinulo da možda tribam ponovit pretragu  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

nismo bili  u Cita, mislili smo ako u ZD  kazu isto  ali  hdB  u ZD  ginicka  veli  sve ok , sve  kako treba biti  ....ljuta sam da tako mogu  pogrijesit  na  losem uzv  krivo vidjeti  i  tako te isprepadat  ...pusa  vam

----------


## bubi33

> nismo bili  u Cita, mislili smo ako u ZD  kazu isto  ali  hdB  u ZD  ginicka  veli  sve ok , sve  kako treba biti  ....ljuta sam da tako mogu  pogrijesit  na  losem uzv  krivo vidjeti  i  tako te isprepadat  ...pusa  vam


Supeeeer!!!!!    :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pinky

ma bravo kapice!!
ako ste rh - a muž rh + ko što smo mi bili radite indirektni coombsov test tj. test senzibilizacije u 12., 28 i 34 tt. nakon poroda se odmah testira beba i ako je beba rh + (moje su obje bile) dobijete rogham inekciju i za pola godine nakon poroda opet radite test senzibilizacije.

----------


## slava77

> ma bravo kapice!!
> ako ste rh - a muž rh + ko što smo mi bili radite indirektni coombsov test tj. test senzibilizacije u 12., 28 i 34 tt. nakon poroda se odmah testira beba i ako je beba rh + (moje su obje bile) dobijete rogham inekciju i za pola godine nakon poroda opet radite test senzibilizacije.


hvala pinky...ja sam plus i muž je plus...i koliko ja kužim mi nismo u "rizičnoj skupini"...jesam u pravu?

----------


## nea0902

Baš mi je drago da je sve ok crvenkapice  :Kiss:

----------


## Pinky

> hvala pinky...ja sam plus i muž je plus...i koliko ja kužim mi nismo u "rizičnoj skupini"...jesam u pravu?


jesi

----------


## slava77

> jesi


hvala puno  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

> ma bravo kapice!!
> ako ste rh - a muž rh + ko što smo mi bili radite indirektni coombsov test tj. test senzibilizacije u 12., 28 i 34 tt. nakon poroda se odmah testira beba i ako je beba rh + (moje su obje bile) dobijete rogham inekciju i za pola godine nakon poroda opet radite test senzibilizacije.


Pinky ista situacija je kod nas ja B-  a muž B+ a Jelena 0+ primila rogan nakon poroda ali mi niko nije rekao da radim taj test senzibilacije 6 mjeseci nakon poroda. Radila sam ga u 12,28 i 34 tjednu trudnoće.

----------


## rozalija

Kapice superrrrrrrr da je sve ok.

----------


## goa

> Pinky ista situacija je kod nas ja B-  a muž B+ a Jelena 0+ primila rogan nakon poroda ali mi niko nije rekao da radim taj test senzibilacije 6 mjeseci nakon poroda. Radila sam ga u 12,28 i 34 tjednu trudnoće.


Piše ti na onom papiru koji dobiješ pri kontroli da se radi i 6 mjeseci nakon poroda, ja sam ga isto smetnula s uma.. inače, cure, ako ste negativne, a muž pozitivan, nije loše ni napomenuti nakon poroda, ja sam to nekako taktički izvela:_Ne bih se htjea miješati u vaš posao, ali ne sjećam se da sam dobila injekciju.._sreća pa je stvarno bio srdačan doktor i dobro da sam pitala jer uistinu mi je nisu bili dali..
Jučer smo bili u Cita, i mališan s nama, rekoše nam da dođemo dogodine po seku  :Wink: !
Pinky, ima li gdje kakvih sličica bebica? Često mislim na vas!! Javlja li se Matto, nisam u tijeku, ovo lito me svašta nešto ispogađalo, ali neću kukati  :Grin: !!

----------


## goa

> Napokon sam se i ja registrirala. 
> Pa da se ukratko predstavim.
> Prve konzultacije odradene u dr. Š, ali bez nekog konkretnog dogovora i plana. Ja sam ok, mm ima oligo 3 stupnja. Saznanja nas je "lupilo" prije pola godine, mm pije bioastin s minimalnim pomacima na bolje. U braku 4 god., trenutno skupljamo kn za prvi postupak i pokušavamo se odlučiti između cita i Praga.
> Poz


Ovo me malo podsjetilo na naš slučaj pa da te ohrabrim: kod mene je sve bilo uredno osim što sam malčice starija  :Grin: , a kod mm-a oligo 3. stupnja i to svega 20 tisuća spermija, rekoše nam da možemo slobodno računati kao da je nula. Pio je sve i svašta, bilo je pomaka do 2 milijuna, ali ipak vam preporučam da napravite spermiogram u Cita, velika je razlika u temeljitosti nalaza, tako smo saznali da su i deformirani, dok nam na firulama nikad nisu gledali morfologiju zbog malog broja. Uglavnom, odlučili smo se za Cito, digli kredit i sada uživamo u našem sinčiću - uspjeh iz prve, a i ja sam lakše podnijela postupak jer mi je sve blizu.Sretno i tebi i svima!!

----------


## KLARA31

> Napokon sam se i ja registrirala. 
> Pa da se ukratko predstavim.
> Prve konzultacije odradene u dr. Š, ali bez nekog konkretnog dogovora i plana. Ja sam ok, mm ima oligo 3 stupnja. Saznanja nas je "lupilo" prije pola godine, mm pije bioastin s minimalnim pomacima na bolje. U braku 4 god., trenutno skupljamo kn za prvi postupak i pokušavamo se odlučiti između cita i Praga.
> Poz


I ja ti savjetujem da u cito pokušate,dosta su stručni,stalno se usavršavaju

----------


## Mojca

> Napokon sam se i ja registrirala. 
> Pa da se ukratko predstavim.
> Prve konzultacije odradene u dr. Š, ali bez nekog konkretnog dogovora i plana. Ja sam ok, mm ima oligo 3 stupnja. Saznanja nas je "lupilo" prije pola godine, mm pije bioastin s minimalnim pomacima na bolje. U braku 4 god., trenutno skupljamo kn za prvi postupak i pokušavamo se odlučiti između cita i Praga.
> Poz


Conception, dobrodošla!  :Smile:  
Ja sam se isto dvoumila između Cita, Praga, Austrije, Slovenije... na koncu sam za prvi pokušaj odabrala Cito... čisto da vidim kako ću reagirati... Troškovi su puno niži, nema razlike u kvaliteti, Cito ima sjajan lab, fantastičnog embriologa... još da nije ovog zakona!  :Smile:  
Oprosti, koliko imaš godina?

----------


## tonka86

Drage moje,narucena sam na hsg u cita ,kakva su vasa iskustva? uh vec me vata trta,trebam li popit nesto prije protiv bolova,koliko traje taj pregled?

----------


## KLARA31

tonka86 valjda piješ već antibiotike,koje je meni sestra bila zaboravila reć da pijem, ja sam prije popila doma normabel,za opuštanje mišića,tamo sam dobila injekciju Voltarena i to je to,ali ja sam ga radila u cita prije 2god,mada nevjerujem da su nešto promjenili po pitanju anestezije. Ponesi obavezno uloške,ja sam prokrvarila odmah poslije,i ako te tješi sve bude gotovo za 5min,bar je meni tako bilo u Poljaka,ako nije i kraće trajalo,bolilo je,neću te lagat ali šta se mora za bebača nije teško  :Smile: 

sretno!!

----------


## slava77

tonka...i ja sam prije 2 godine radila hsg u cita...meni je Šparac prepisa sumamed. mislim da sam ga počela pit dan prije postupka...kad dođeš tamo daju ti inekciju za bolove....i mene je isto bolilo al sva srića brzo je prošlo, traje samo par minuta....taj dan sam još osjećala laganu napuhanost i lagane bolove u stomaku i to je to...sritno  :Wink:

----------


## tonka86

Fala vam cure na odg.,pocela sam pit antibiotike i cak moram stavljat vaginalete za svaki slucaj... :Smile:

----------


## anddu

Cure vrijeme je da nakon najnovijih izjava Milinovića još jednom pokažemo da nismo ovce. A za ovo zaista ne treba puno vremena (ja sam svoje pismo napisala za 10 minuta), a sve nas se tiče. Pokrenimo se i tražimo Milinovićevu javnu ispriku za protekle dvije godine, detalji na linku 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67641-T...-javnu-ispriku!

----------


## slava77

možda sam malo off topic ali ovde najlakše dobijem odgovore na moja pitanja  :Heart: 
planiram ić na 4d ultrazvuk u 23 tjednu....da li je to dobro razdoblje za otić na 4d, koja je cijena u Cita i jel se dobije kakav dvd ili samo par slika?

hvala na odgovoru  :Heart:

----------


## Concepcion

> Ovo me malo podsjetilo na naš slučaj pa da te ohrabrim: kod mene je sve bilo uredno osim što sam malčice starija , a kod mm-a oligo 3. stupnja i to svega 20 tisuća spermija, rekoše nam da možemo slobodno računati kao da je nula. Pio je sve i svašta, bilo je pomaka do 2 milijuna, ali ipak vam preporučam da napravite spermiogram u Cita, velika je razlika u temeljitosti nalaza, tako smo saznali da su i deformirani, dok nam na firulama nikad nisu gledali morfologiju zbog malog broja. Uglavnom, odlučili smo se za Cito, digli kredit i sada uživamo u našem sinčiću - uspjeh iz prve, a i ja sam lakše podnijela postupak jer mi je sve blizu.Sretno i tebi i svima!!


Hvala na podršci. I nama je cito bio prva opcija, samo sam se ja strasno razočarala u pristup dr.šparca, minimalna objašnjenja, potpuni nedostatak ambicije da se eventualno ustanovi razlog lošeg spermiograma, za cca 10 min smo bili van..

Nisam ni sama više pametna, neznam jeli on imao loš dan ili sam ja previše očekivala nakon svih vaših oduševljenih postova.
E i na izlazu nam je dobacio da nije potrebno da suprug ubuduće dolazi nego samo ja.

I sad neznam da idem opet kod njega ili kod poljaka i šta da mislim?

----------


## Concepcion

> Conception, dobrodošla!  
> Ja sam se isto dvoumila između Cita, Praga, Austrije, Slovenije... na koncu sam za prvi pokušaj odabrala Cito... čisto da vidim kako ću reagirati... Troškovi su puno niži, nema razlike u kvaliteti, Cito ima sjajan lab, fantastičnog embriologa... još da nije ovog zakona!  
> Oprosti, koliko imaš godina?


Hvala Mojca  :Smile: 

Kako su troškovi niži?? Racunala sam Prag-Split i razlika nam je u trošku puta i smještaja cca 500€ s tim da bi u pragu obavili i još neke dodatne pretrage i dijagnostiku koja kod njih nije moguća (pgd) i to bi nas koštalo cca 2000€ s ljekovima isto kao i u cita - a naravno nema "debilinović" ograničenja??

p.s. Ako netko zna sigurno? Navodno je "debilinović" u predizbornom duhu ukinuo ograničenje broja oplođenih stanica i zamrzavanje embria?

Ja 30, mm 31

----------


## KLARA31

Nije debilinović ukinuo ništa on samo priča da će čak ženama sa onkologije dozvolit oplodnju više od 3js,a zamrzavanje embrija nije spominjao. Samo ime mu kaže koliko je lud,ne bi ja ništa očekivala od njega nego kada prestane bit ministar.
Ne znam kakva ti je to računica da te razlika dođe 500EUR,mene je sada cjelokupni postupak IVF+injekcije sveskupa koštalo 8000kn,mislim da bi me najmanje duplo koštalo da sam išla u Prag,jedino mi se sada poklopilo da je bio kratki ciklus,brzo došla punkcija a i transfer,pa manje injekcija trebalo. Inače sam postupak u cito ivf+icsi je 5000kn,tako napišu na računu ivf+icsi.

----------


## Polly

Cure iz Splita, molim vas za pomoć.
Trebam vaditi nalaze za FSH, LH, PRL, TSH i AMH. Na uputnici mog ginekologa piše Nuklearna medicina, tek sam to vidila, a mislila sam da se vade u Centralnom laboratoriju. 
Znate li je li sve to na Nuklearnoj? I drugo, kroz koliko budu nalazi gotovi?

Hvala i pozdrav!

----------


## crvenkapica77

je to ti je na nuklearnoj,  samo se amh  vadi u centralnom  jedino ako se sta nije  promjenilo  od  4mj, 
 a nalazi  ti budu  za 10 dana  a  amh  za mjesec cak

----------


## slava77

u kojem terminu se  vadi krvna grupa i rh faktor na križinama?
jel  od 7-10 h?

----------


## Concepcion

> Nije debilinović ukinuo ništa on samo priča da će čak ženama sa onkologije dozvolit oplodnju više od 3js,a zamrzavanje embrija nije spominjao. Samo ime mu kaže koliko je lud,ne bi ja ništa očekivala od njega nego kada prestane bit ministar.
> Ne znam kakva ti je to računica da te razlika dođe 500EUR,mene je sada cjelokupni postupak IVF+injekcije sveskupa koštalo 8000kn,mislim da bi me najmanje duplo koštalo da sam išla u Prag,jedino mi se sada poklopilo da je bio kratki ciklus,brzo došla punkcija a i transfer,pa manje injekcija trebalo. Inače sam postupak u cito ivf+icsi je 5000kn,tako napišu na računu ivf+icsi.


Znači debilinović mlati praznu slamu i budi lažne nade u ionako napaćenih žena! Krasno! :Mad: 

Računica nam je veća jer mi nemožemo na ivf samo icsi :Sad:  preeeloši su nam plivači. 
Uglavnom na njihovom cjeniku stoji stavka ivf+icsi (bez ljekova) -10000kn i ista stavka s iznosom 8000kn, + spermiogram 300kn + ljekovi i možebitni IMSI... tako sam došla do cca 2000 €. Naravno u kalkulaciju sam uzela veću cjenu postupka. E sad ako znaš koja je caka s ova dva ista postupka a različitim cjenama, stvarno bi mi značilo?

I što ima znači neuspjeli pokušaj postupka?? Kad nedođeš do transfera ili??

Hvala :Smile:

----------


## peugeot206

Pozdrav svima. Ma imam jedno pitanjce - danas mi je 13-ti dan nakon transfera. Vratili su mi dva smrzlića treći dan. Jutros sam napravila test i pokazao mi je jednu crticu. Svejedno ću sutra otić vadit betu. Zanima me da li se ijednoj desilo isto a da je beta 14-ti dan bila ok jer se nadam da je nekim čudom test pogriješio.

----------


## venddy

[QUOTE=Polly;1955042]Cure iz Splita, molim vas za pomoć.
Trebam vaditi nalaze za FSH, LH, PRL, TSH i AMH. Na uputnici mog ginekologa piše Nuklearna medicina, tek sam to vidila, a mislila sam da se vade u Centralnom laboratoriju. 
Znate li je li sve to na Nuklearnoj? I drugo, kroz koliko budu nalazi gotovi?

samo ti se TSH vadi na nuklearnoj, i to prođeš onaj glavni ulaz u bolnicu i prođeš još i slijedeći ulaz do tog glavnog, pa skreneš odmah iza kantuna zgrade, tu ti se vadi štitnjača (čini mi se da sam ga čekala 2-3 dana, maximalno 7, nisam sigurna to je bilo prije mjesec i pol) a sve ostalo vadiš na istu uputnicu u onom mikrobiološkom pored hitne i svi ti budu odmah sutradan osim AMH. Kod njega ti ovisi koji datum u mjesecu si došla izvadit, mislim da to šalju negdje i radi se npr krajem mjeseca pa tebi nalaz dođe na šalter negdje početkom idućeg ili tako nešto, reći će ti to laborantica kad ti bude vadila krv.
nadam se da si skužila, ovo sam tako nabacala da i sad i sama jedva razumijem što sam napisala

----------


## Polly

Skužila sam hvala  :Smile: 
Al već sam zvala sestru da mi da samo uputnicu za AMH odvojeno za Centralni, a ovo ostalo za Nuklearnu da ostane. Tako da imam dvije, valjda će bit ok  :Smile: 

Mislila sam da se krv za TSH i ostalo vadi sada tamo gdje je bio prije stari ginekološki, al su opet promijenili? Nema veze, idem ujutro pa ću pitat na informacije. Hvala još jednom svima!

----------


## KLARA31

> Znači debilinović mlati praznu slamu i budi lažne nade u ionako napaćenih žena! Krasno!
> 
> Računica nam je veća jer mi nemožemo na ivf samo icsi preeeloši su nam plivači. 
> Uglavnom na njihovom cjeniku stoji stavka ivf+icsi (bez ljekova) -10000kn i ista stavka s iznosom 8000kn, + spermiogram 300kn + ljekovi i možebitni IMSI... tako sam došla do cca 2000 €. Naravno u kalkulaciju sam uzela veću cjenu postupka. E sad ako znaš koja je caka s ova dva ista postupka a različitim cjenama, stvarno bi mi značilo?
> 
> I što ima znači neuspjeli pokušaj postupka?? Kad nedođeš do transfera ili??
> 
> Hvala


Kako si vidila 8.000kn kad je 5.000kn,kažem ti meni na računu piše IVF+ICSI 5.000kn.  IMSI ćeš nadoplatit još posebno. Najbolje ti je otić na dogovor,nemožeš sve ovako napamet. Meni se sviđa u cito šta možeš doć i reć ja bi tu stimulaciju i to je to. Ja sam zatrudnila sa klomifenom+4injekcije Menopura (12ampula)+2 Citrotide i jedan embrij mi vraćen,a nisam sa 2 vraćena uz stimulaciju od 20-ak Gonala+10-15 Decapeptila.
Neznam šta se događa u cito kada dođe do neuspjelog pokušaja.

----------


## KLARA31

> Pozdrav svima. Ma imam jedno pitanjce - danas mi je 13-ti dan nakon transfera. Vratili su mi dva smrzlića treći dan. Jutros sam napravila test i pokazao mi je jednu crticu. Svejedno ću sutra otić vadit betu. Zanima me da li se ijednoj desilo isto a da je beta 14-ti dan bila ok jer se nadam da je nekim čudom test pogriješio.


Vadi betu,pa se javi. Sretno!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Concepcion

> Kako si vidila 8.000kn kad je 5.000kn,kažem ti meni na računu piše IVF+ICSI 5.000kn.  IMSI ćeš nadoplatit još posebno. Najbolje ti je otić na dogovor,nemožeš sve ovako napamet. Meni se sviđa u cito šta možeš doć i reć ja bi tu stimulaciju i to je to. Ja sam zatrudnila sa klomifenom+4injekcije Menopura (12ampula)+2 Citrotide i jedan embrij mi vraćen,a nisam sa 2 vraćena uz stimulaciju od 20-ak Gonala+10-15 Decapeptila.
> Neznam šta se događa u cito kada dođe do neuspjelog pokušaja.


Vodila sam se za njihovim cjenikom na webu, al ako tebi piše manje kunica super :Very Happy:  to znači da idući mjesec možemo ić po bebe  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Hvala klara  :Smile:  odlučili smo da cemo idemo prvo u cita pa onda u prag...

Ništa idem se naručit ponovno na konzultacije :držite fige:  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

[QUOTE=venddy;1957489]


> Cure iz Splita, molim vas za pomoć.
> Trebam vaditi nalaze za FSH, LH, PRL, TSH i AMH. Na uputnici mog ginekologa piše Nuklearna medicina, tek sam to vidila, a mislila sam da se vade u Centralnom laboratoriju. 
> Znate li je li sve to na Nuklearnoj? I drugo, kroz koliko budu nalazi gotovi?
> 
> samo ti se TSH vadi na nuklearnoj, i to prođeš onaj glavni ulaz u bolnicu i prođeš još i slijedeći ulaz do tog glavnog, pa skreneš odmah iza kantuna zgrade, tu ti se vadi štitnjača (čini mi se da sam ga čekala 2-3 dana, maximalno 7, nisam sigurna to je bilo prije mjesec i pol) a sve ostalo vadiš na istu uputnicu u onom mikrobiološkom pored hitne i svi ti budu odmah sutradan osim AMH. Kod njega ti ovisi koji datum u mjesecu si došla izvadit, mislim da to šalju negdje i radi se npr krajem mjeseca pa tebi nalaz dođe na šalter negdje početkom idućeg ili tako nešto, reći će ti to laborantica kad ti bude vadila krv.
> nadam se da si skužila, ovo sam tako nabacala da i sad i sama jedva razumijem što sam napisala


to se onda nesto mjenjalo od  4mj

----------


## KLARA31

Držim fige  :Very Happy:  Tamo na internetu piše i anestezija posebno pa kažem ti meni je sve to skupa bilo 5.000kn.

----------


## inaa

> Držim fige  Tamo na internetu piše i anestezija posebno pa kažem ti meni je sve to skupa bilo 5.000kn.


Bilo ti je 5000jer je to bio polustimulirani,prirodni ciklus,a stimulirani je 10 000

----------


## KLARA31

Ne znam baš inaa,koja je razlika njima u cijeni kada nisam u njih uzimala injekcije. Isto im je kupila ih 15 ili 40 ako ih nisam kupila u njih?! Išla sam u Sinj u ljekarnu Poljak jer je Citrotide samo bio 30kn jeftiniji, ovitrelle sam tamo platila 230kn a u Cito sam prije plaćala 300kn,znači isplati se zaletit do Sinja.

----------


## Blekonja

> Hvala na podršci. I nama je cito bio prva opcija, samo sam se ja strasno razočarala u pristup dr.šparca, minimalna objašnjenja, potpuni nedostatak ambicije da se eventualno ustanovi razlog lošeg spermiograma, za cca 10 min smo bili van..
> 
> Nisam ni sama više pametna, neznam jeli on imao loš dan ili sam ja previše očekivala nakon svih vaših oduševljenih postova.
> E i na izlazu nam je dobacio da nije potrebno da suprug ubuduće dolazi nego samo ja.
> 
> I sad neznam da idem opet kod njega ili kod poljaka i šta da mislim?


ja nekako ne mogu virovat u ovo što pišeš, a i vidim da sad opet ideš na konzultacije......sretno  :Smile:  ovaj put

----------


## KLARA31

Draga Concepcion i sama sam se borila sa lošim spermiogramom 2 god i nijedan doktor mi nije dao objašnjenja,svašta sam se naslušala-vitamini hoće pomoć,neće pomoć,nužna operacija varikocele,netreba operacija varikocele,zdravija prehrana...bla,bla,najiskreniji je čini mi se bio doktor na firulama koji je rekao da ne zna zbog čega spermiogram varira i da do danas nije dovoljno istražen uzrok pada količine i kvalitete spermija u muških,to je došlo do toga da je 50% neplodnosti uzrok u njih. Kad sam u cito dobila nalaz normozoospermie,nakon 3mj šta je bila oligoastenozoospermia očekivala sam od njih objašnjenje kako tako varira! Ali ga naravno nisam dobila,jedini je odgovor bio pa savršen je nalaz zašto se preispitujete sada. Mislim se ja zato što da se nisam sama potrudila sa svim i svačim isprobavat i velika volja muža da me posluša ne bi bio tako dobar.

----------


## inaa

> Ne znam baš inaa,koja je razlika njima u cijeni kada nisam u njih uzimala injekcije. Isto im je kupila ih 15 ili 40 ako ih nisam kupila u njih?! Išla sam u Sinj u ljekarnu Poljak jer je Citrotide samo bio 30kn jeftiniji, ovitrelle sam tamo platila 230kn a u Cito sam prije plaćala 300kn,znači isplati se zaletit do Sinja.


 ne znam ima li ikakve razlike kada uzimaš terapiju kod njih ili ne,ali i na cjeniki imaš cijene posebno za prirodni,a posebno za stimulirani postupak. Ja sam prošli pu pripremila 11000 za ICSI+TESSA ali mi je sestra naplatila 6000.U prvi zren sam pomislila de je pogriješila,pitam ponovo da budem sigurna ona kaže:"polustimulirani icsi+tessa
Sada samu stimuliranom i već su mi rekli da će ovaj put koštati više.

----------


## prima

> Neznam šta se događa u cito kada dođe do neuspjelog pokušaja.


ako nema transfera, platiš nešto sitno tipa 1000-1500 kn
i da, razlika u cijeni polustimuliranog/prirodnog i stimuliranog postupka je velika, baš u samom postupku, razlika u cijeni lijekova ( zbog veće količine ) je još + na veću startnu cijenu postupka.

edit: krivo sam citirala,* Concepcion* je pitala za neuspjeli postupak

----------


## slava77

> Draga Concepcion i sama sam se borila sa lošim spermiogramom 2 god i nijedan doktor mi nije dao objašnjenja,svašta sam se naslušala-vitamini hoće pomoć,neće pomoć,nužna operacija varikocele,netreba operacija varikocele,zdravija prehrana...bla,bla,najiskreniji je čini mi se bio doktor na firulama koji je rekao da ne zna zbog čega spermiogram varira i da do danas nije dovoljno istražen uzrok pada količine i kvalitete spermija u muških,to je došlo do toga da je 50% neplodnosti uzrok u njih. Kad sam u cito dobila nalaz normozoospermie,nakon 3mj šta je bila oligoastenozoospermia očekivala sam od njih objašnjenje kako tako varira! Ali ga naravno nisam dobila,jedini je odgovor bio pa savršen je nalaz zašto se preispitujete sada. Mislim se ja zato što da se nisam sama potrudila sa svim i svačim isprobavat i velika volja muža da me posluša ne bi bio tako dobar.


i mm je u 3 uzastopna aih-a spermiogram varira od turbo dobrog do turbo lošeg...kad sam pitala dr. pa kako to on je samo reka da milijun i jedan čimbenik na to utječu....al šta sigurno znam da mu je Bioastin uvik pomaga jer mu je nakon njega spermiogram bia odličan .....

----------


## Concepcion

> ja nekako ne mogu virovat u ovo što pišeš, a i vidim da sad opet ideš na konzultacije......sretno  ovaj put


A zamisli kako je meni bilo nakon svih vaših odusevljenih upisa.. Al smo ja i mm nesto razglabali i odlučili pokušat još jednom pa cemo vidit. .  :Smile:

----------


## Concepcion

> Draga Concepcion i sama sam se borila sa lošim spermiogramom 2 god i nijedan doktor mi nije dao objašnjenja,svašta sam se naslušala-vitamini hoće pomoć,neće pomoć,nužna operacija varikocele,netreba operacija varikocele,zdravija prehrana...bla,bla,najiskreniji je čini mi se bio doktor na firulama koji je rekao da ne zna zbog čega spermiogram varira i da do danas nije dovoljno istražen uzrok pada količine i kvalitete spermija u muških,to je došlo do toga da je 50% neplodnosti uzrok u njih. Kad sam u cito dobila nalaz normozoospermie,nakon 3mj šta je bila oligoastenozoospermia očekivala sam od njih objašnjenje kako tako varira! Ali ga naravno nisam dobila,jedini je odgovor bio pa savršen je nalaz zašto se preispitujete sada. Mislim se ja zato što da se nisam sama potrudila sa svim i svačim isprobavat i velika volja muža da me posluša ne bi bio tako dobar.


Sve znam, od cetriri doktora nitko nista suvislo nije predložio osim jednog koji nam je savjetovao da negubimo vrijeme na operaciju varikokele... Međutim mene vise zabrinjava nedostatak volje kod mm i činjenica da on sve dublje i dublje tone u depru, a nisam ni ja puno bolja jedan dan sam super a drugi dan se rasplacem kad vidim autosjedalicu u autu do... Kako vrijeme odmice sve me strah kako će se to odrazit na nas brak.

----------


## Concepcion

> ako nema transfera, platiš nešto sitno tipa 1000-1500 kn
> i da, razlika u cijeni polustimuliranog/prirodnog i stimuliranog postupka je velika, baš u samom postupku, razlika u cijeni lijekova ( zbog veće količine ) je još + na veću startnu cijenu postupka.
> 
> edit: krivo sam citirala,* Concepcion* je pitala za neuspjeli postupak


Bas ću pitat kad budem na konzultacijama, pogledala sam na web cjenik ali nema upisanog iznosa.

----------


## goa

> možda sam malo off topic ali ovde najlakše dobijem odgovore na moja pitanja 
> planiram ić na 4d ultrazvuk u 23 tjednu....da li je to dobro razdoblje za otić na 4d, koja je cijena u Cita i jel se dobije kakav dvd ili samo par slika?
> 
> hvala na odgovoru


Vjerojatno kasnim s odgovorom: 500 kn, dobiješ dvd, ja sam prvo išla u 23. tjednu, nije se micao ni okretao, spavao mali čovik  :Zaljubljen: , u 28. smo uspjeli, trljao oči, zijevao, micao prstima, divna snimka, uživaj!!

----------


## inaa

> Vjerojatno kasnim s odgovorom: 500 kn, dobiješ dvd, ja sam prvo išla u 23. tjednu, nije se micao ni okretao, spavao mali čovik , u 28. smo uspjeli, trljao oči, zijevao, micao prstima, divna snimka, uživaj!!


 :Klap:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## inaa

danas bila punkcija.Deset oocita,ne znam koliko stanica,nisu mi ništa rekli,a ja omamljena pa nisam pitala.
Čula sam dr-a kada je rekao,ovo je moglo još malo pričekati,a jedanaesti mi dan menzesa. Valjda nije ništa strašno.
 Volim vas sve,u mojim ste mislima i molitvama....puuuuuuuuuuno veliih beta i školskih trudnoća. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Concepcion

I mi tebe volimo i navijam za vejiiku betu! :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

> danas bila punkcija.Deset oocita,ne znam koliko stanica,nisu mi ništa rekli,a ja omamljena pa nisam pitala.
> Čula sam dr-a kada je rekao,ovo je moglo još malo pričekati,a jedanaesti mi dan menzesa. Valjda nije ništa strašno.
>  Volim vas sve,u mojim ste mislima i molitvama....puuuuuuuuuuno veliih beta i školskih trudnoća.


Ne brini za 11 dc, na isti dan je i meni bila punkcija.  :Smile:  Pa sve bilo ok.  :Smile:  
Držimo fige.

----------


## nea0902

Inna sretno  :Heart:

----------


## KLARA31

inna sretno!!!!!  :Smile: 
Meni je punkcija bila 9 dan,transfer 12 dan i evo trudna, doktor dva puta računao,nije mogao vjerovat da transfer 12 dan,a ja šutila nisam mu tila reć da onaj šta ga je tada mjenjao i radio mi punkciju da je htio 8 dan radit...

----------


## MARINA25

Ej cure!!!! Jel znate možda di mogu napraviti imunološke pretrage u Splitu i od kada se vadi krv ujutro?
Zanimalo bi me još i za TORCH test isto, di i od kada?.... pa ako netko zna?

----------


## inaa

cure moje hvala vam :Zaljubljen: 

Zvali su iz Cita kažu sve ok,transfer najvjerovatnije peti dan,ali čut ćemo se još sutra :Klap:

----------


## ivka13

> Mi ćemo se i dalje boriti za potupak u Citu ukoliko nam ne uspije u Vinogradskoj najesen jer nemam namjeru filati se hormonima dok bi mi u Vinogradskoj prebirali 3 stanice koje će oploditi dok jednom ne uspije. Ako će prebirati 3 js, onda neka to bude u Citu s ovim naprednijim metodama. 
> Cure, želim vam svima puno puno sreće!!!



Napokon sam se odvažila poslati mail dr.Poljaku. Poslala sam mu nalaz hba testa i istaknula kako nismo s doktoricom prije odlaska u laboratorij dogovorili koje ćemo pretrage raditi pa smo samo radili hba. Zamolila sam ga za njegovo mišljenje temeljem poslanih nalaza, da li smo trebali još što od pretraga učiniti. I, naravno, pitala sam jel ima još mjesta u 2012. u kvoti hzzo-a. Njegov je odgovor bio da je očito da nam treba ozbiljna pomoć, vrlo vjerojatno kombinacija PICSI-IMSI. Nije se očitovao da li smo trebali raditi još kakve pretrage, ali s obzirom da je spomenuo imsi, pretpostavljam da se i za to rade određeni testovi. A prema njegovim riječima, kvota za 2012. je više-manje popunjena. 

Ne znam što da vam kažem...ipak sam malo razočarana cijelim razvojem situacije. I dalje mi je ostao onaj dojam da netko želi izvuć novce od nas. Čitajući vaše postove kako su vam izlazili u susret u financijskom smislu, čak i manje naplaćivali od očekivanog, nadam se da Cito ipak ne pripada onima koji gledaju novac. 

Želim vam svima puno sreće, a mi se uzdajemo u stručnost i sreću našeg tima u Vinogradskoj!

----------


## mrvica7

evo prebacujem se sa potpomognute u Sloveniji ovdje...termin nam je 4ti mjesec 2012. u Cito Split...ponovili smo nalaze hormona kod MM i sve je ok, osim prolaktina koji je povišen...granica je 318 a njemu je 420 i moramo ponoviti prolaktin za mjesec, dva...prije je bio uredan i prolaktin, a sad je možda zbog stresa povišen...uglavnom, sada malo radimo na podizanju imuniteta sa matičnom mliječi i čajevima...nema tu pomoći ali eto, čisto da mu se imunitet podigne i pročisti organizam, jer ima jako težak posao i mislim da je posao i uzrok azoo...

----------


## matto

Inaa draga, želim da ti ovo bude zadnji postupak i da uskoro objaviš troznamenkastu betu, jutros sam mislila na tebe u čekaonici trudničke ambulante, ali ovih dana nisam imala internet pa nisam stigla pratiti razvoj situacije. Zapravo, mislila sam na sve cure koje sada sjede u plavim hodnicima Cita i koliko puta smo i mi prošli isiti put, a sada u čekaonici jedno malo čudo poskakuje u mom stomaku, želim ti što prije taj osjećaj. Inače, danas smo 30+2, i ne mogu vjerovati kako vrijeme lete i da sam napisala to 30tj, i sve je školski, dečko lijepo napreduje sada je oko 1700g, eto nadam se da će se tako nastaviti barem iduća dva mjeseca. Pozdrav curama Goa, Pinky, Denny, Blekonja, onima u postupcima puno sreće, 
uživajte u ostatku ljeta

----------


## inaa

*matto*,i ja jutros mislim na tebe i tvog dječaka,mislim se jeste li došli s mora ili još uživate.Upravo ti mislila poslati pp da se javiš ako si stigla.
Drago mi je da je s vama sve ok,da ste dobro. I da znaš da toga dječaka aBd moram upoznati :Heart: 
Ja sam cijelo vrijeme u postupku ponavljala da želim miksi-piksi  :Laughing:  i doc P je cijeli postupak počeo tako nazivati :Laughing: 

 sretno vam i puuuuuuuuuuuuuno vas volim i mislim na vas.
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve cure i njihove veeeeeeeeeeeelike bete

----------


## KLARA31

ivka13 i mrvica7 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše uspjehe!
I meni je nevjerojatno dolazit na uzv u cito gledat moju malu mrvicu u stomaku,to mi se toliko čini nestvarno nakon 3ipol god što sam stalno gledala jajnike na uzv a toliko želila vidit točkicu u maternici. Ne gubite nadu,nikada ne znaš kada će uspjet,ja se sada nisam puno nadala,nekako sve krenulo brzo i zbrljano,9dan punkcija zbog folikula koji je narasta 8mm preko noći,mislila sam ništa od ovoga svega a evo ja trudna. Jebiga skupa je umjetna oplodnja u cita,čak i ne toliko nego su skupe injekcije,ali ja mislim da dobivam uslugu za tu cijenu. I saslušat će te kakav bi ti postupak i predložit svoje,nitko te ne sili na ništa. A možeš platit i u ratama,onda je +10%cijena.

----------


## peugeot206

Evo izvadila sam betu prošli petak al nikako stić napisat. Bila je 1.2. Opet ništa. Dogovorila sam sa dr. P. slijedeći postupak koji će biti polustimulirani (femara i par menopura) u 10 misec pa ćemo vidit šta će od toga bit.

----------


## KLARA31

peugeot206 želim ti više sreće drugi put,brzo će10mj  :Love:

----------


## peugeot206

> peugeot206 želim ti više sreće drugi put,brzo će10mj


Fala lipa. Bit će bolje!!! Mora bit  :Smile:

----------


## MARINA25

Ma bit ce draga. Evo i mi krećemo u Cita u desetom mjesecu ( ako bude sve teklo po planu ) sa istim protokolom - femara i nekoliko menopura.
Sretno!!! :Heart:

----------


## peugeot206

> Ma bit ce draga. Evo i mi krećemo u Cita u desetom mjesecu ( ako bude sve teklo po planu ) sa istim protokolom - femara i nekoliko menopura.
> Sretno!!!


Onda se vidimo tamo.  :Smile:  Sretno i tebi!

----------


## MARINA25

Da!!! :Cool:

----------


## vedre

evo i mi smo krenili ponovo u postupak.danas je 2dan femare 2x2.u petak sam na pregledu,pa da vidimo oće li ovi moji jajnici i ovaj put učinit čudo i REAGIRAT :Smile:

----------


## MARINA25

Sretno Vedre!!!  Javljaj novosti!!! :Smile:

----------


## Lua

Pozzdrav drage cure,
evo da prijavim da će mi biti transfer u četvrtak iz smrznutih JS....idemo na blastice... :Smile: 


Vedre sretno!

----------


## inaa

evo da vam prijavim,danas treći dan nakon transfera... čuvamo dvije blastice :Heart:  :Heart: 

* Lua*,sretno i dao Bog da imaš veeeeeeeeliku betu

----------


## pea

Prijavljujem i ja sekundarni IVF,trebala bih sutra dobiti vješticu pa krećem po svoje smrzliće :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Svim curama želim puno sreće :Love:

----------


## Hakya

Pozdrav svima
Evo da se i ja javim ponovno krećemo ovaj put Cito. Sve je dogovoreno samo se ceka vjestica. Krećem s femarom 3x1, a zatim kako dr. kaze dogovorit cemo se kad vidi kako budem reagirala.  :Yes:

----------


## Mury

*Lua*, *inna*, *pea* i *Hakya*, sretno cure!!! Lijepo je vidjeti da j CITO opet u pokretu, a posebno čitati o njihovim pozitivnim betama  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure sretno vam bilo !!!!!
vedre   sretno  !!! 
 pea  koliko imas zam.  js  ?
a ti lua  koliko si imala  js  i idete na  blastice  , wow,  suuuuper  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ja bi zvala svog dr. i pitala  mogu li ikako u  sek. ivf  sredinom  10mj  ( tad  dolazi  menga  )  iako sam upisana u 11mj  , poludi od cekanja  vise  
i kad  krece  prva folikulometrija za  sek.ivf  ? jel isto kao i  kod  stim.ivf  ?
   moram li prije toga dolazit  kod njih  (cito)  nista se ne sjecam sta mi je rekao  samo  znam da ce  punktirat  svjezu

----------


## pea

> cure sretno vam bilo !!!!!
> vedre   sretno  !!! 
>  pea  koliko imas zam.  js  ?
> a ti lua  koliko si imala  js  i idete na  blastice  , wow,  suuuuper  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ja bi zvala svog dr. i pitala  mogu li ikako u  sek. ivf  sredinom  10mj  ( tad  dolazi  menga  )  iako sam upisana u 11mj  , poludi od cekanja  vise  
> i kad  krece  prva folikulometrija za  sek.ivf  ? jel isto kao i  kod  stim.ivf  ?
>    moram li prije toga dolazit  kod njih  (cito)  nista se ne sjecam sta mi je rekao  samo  znam da ce  punktirat  svjezu


I ja ću punktirati svježu ako bude moguće,inače imam smrznute 3 j.s
Ja sam bila na dogovoru za sekundarni,jednom mi je prilikom dr.Šparac rekao da je bitno da ti transfer bude u mjesecu za koji si upisana,(prepostavljam da ideš preko HZZO-a) a sam postupak možeš početi ranije .Tako sam ja u prethodnom IVF-u počela stimulaciju u 6 mj.iako sam bila upisana u 7-om,tako da mislim da nećeš morati čekati 11mj.
Folikulometrija je meni prva 8 d.c.

----------


## Lua

Draga Crvenkapice,

imam po 2 JS u u slamci. Meni je isto folikul. krenula od 8 DC. Kako ja nemem ovulacije uzimala sam Femara tbl od 2-6 dana po 2 tbl,imala jedan folikul i 10 dc primila štopericu (nisu mi punktirali taj jedan folikul).  

Inna, Pea, Hakya i sve druge koje krećete puno,puno sreće ~~~~~~~~~  :Klap:

----------


## sildad

Crvenkapice, pošalji doktoru mail pa ga pitaj sve šta te zanima. 
Dobro je šta će ti punktirati svježu JS i meni su to napravili, a da nisu skoro ne bih imala ni šta transferirati obzirom da je od 3 JS preživjela samo jedna, a i ta je nikakva. 
Kad će ti biti 1. UZV ovisi kad ti je ovulacija. Kako ja poznajem svoje cikluse i znam da mi ovulacija nije nikad prije 17.dc, taj dan sam došla na 1. UZV i odmah sam navečer dobila štopericu.

----------


## crvenkapica77

sildad  jesi sad imala  sek. ivf?  sretno  !!!!
lua  , koliko sam skuzila imala si  odleđene  2js  , uspjesno se oplodile  i  idete na   blastice  jeli??  to je  odlicno   
pea,  jesam preko hzzo  i  mislim da mi  taj  postupak ne ulazi  u onih besp.  6  jel tako  ?   meni je  ovulacija  uvijek  13-14dc ( tj . dvi crte na ovul. trakici  )

----------


## sildad

Jesam, piše ti u mom potpisu. Mislim i da ti neće ovaj postupak ići preko HZZO-a, osim ako se nisi zapisala. Ako ti je ovulacija 13. ili 14. dc, mislim da bi na UZV trebala 10. dan, ali bolje da ja ne izigravam doktora, ovo je čisto orjentacijski.

----------


## crvenkapica77

kako mislis  zapisala  ?  pa idem preko hzzo inace ne bi cekala  do 11mj  vec obavila to puno ranije  ,
 znaci nista ne placam  , a ako nema lijekova onda ne  spada u onih  6  zar ne  ?

----------


## sildad

Onda sam te krivo razumjela, ako si upisana sve OK. E sad ne znam da li to ulazi u onih 6, ako ti bude radio punkciju svježe JS, možda ti naplati troškove punkcijske igle, štoperice, ali opet nisam sigurna u to, zbog toga ti kažem da je najbolje da provjeriš i sve nejasnoće riješiš jednim mailom.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma ok za stopericu  to sama  kupim , ali  i prirodnjaci ne ulaze u besp.  6x ,  ni postpak sa femarom i klomifenom ne ulazi  u  besplatnih 6x  ..... pa zato mislim  ,  sad me zbunjujes   :Smile:    zna li tko odgovor  ?

----------


## pea

> sildad  jesi sad imala  sek. ivf?  sretno  !!!!
> lua  , koliko sam skuzila imala si  odleđene  2js  , uspjesno se oplodile  i  idete na   blastice  jeli??  to je  odlicno   
> *pea,  jesam preko hzzo  i  mislim da mi  taj  postupak ne ulazi  u onih besp.  6  jel tako  ?*   meni je  ovulacija  uvijek  13-14dc ( tj . dvi crte na ovul. trakici  )


Mislim da sam negdi pročitala da sekundarni ne spada u 6 besplatnih, ali ne znam iz prve ruke jer ja ne idem ovaj put preko HZZO, pa se nisam ni raspitivala...svakako nazovi i provjeri..

----------


## Hakya

Sutra krecemo  :Very Happy: 
Svim curama zelim puno srece :Smile:

----------


## MARINA25

Sretno Hakya!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## inaa

*Hakya* sretno od<3
*sildad*,šta ima,kako si ti?

 ja nemam nikakvih simptoma danas peti dan t,osim što imam osjećaj kao da ću svaki čas dobiti i nekako sam napuhana,imam ogromni stomak,kao prava trudnica- :Smile: ))

----------


## sildad

Inaa, a šta da ti kažem, do jučer sam dobila dobro, a danas počela nervoza. Ti barem imaš neke simptome, a ja ništa, čak ni PMS. Nadala sam se danas menstrualnim bolovima, u jednoj i u drugoj trudnoći su se javili baš onako intenzivno kao da ću svaki čas procuriti, ali čak ni od toga ništa. Rekla sam sebi da se više neću baviti simptomima, ali opet ne uspjevam, mada znam da oni ništa ne znače. Podrigivala sam u obadvije trudnoće, ali mi se to podrigivanje javilo i zadnji put kad nisam bila truda, tako da ništa više ne znam. Vjerujem jedino beti, a čak ni njoj jer me dvaput iznevjerila.

----------


## Hakya

Dali mi moze netko odgovoriti tko je uzimao femara tablete koje i dali je imao neke simptome?
Cijeli dan samo bi spavala. Skroz neki glupi osjecaj pa neznam dali je to mozda od femare.
Hvala vam cure na podrsci :Zaljubljen: 
Svim cekalicama zelim veeeelike trocifrene bete :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sildad

Ništa ne brini, ako ti se spava, a ti spavaj, ako i jest od femare, ubrzo će nestati. Puno sreće u postupku.

----------


## Blekonja

pozz svim curama sa mog omiljenog PDF, tu sam ja... čitam vas i pratim, ali nemam baš puno vremena za pisanje ....... sretno svima u postupcima (i mojoj seki koja je u Cita na prvom IVF/ICSI i čeka betu u petak) ....... :Love: 
evo ja sam prošla postupak s Femarom nisam imala takvih nuspojava, točnije ne sjećam se da sam imala uopće bilo kakvih nuspojava od njih, ali nismo svi isti i ne utječu lijekovi na svakog isto.....eto nisam baš puno pomogla  :Wink:

----------


## sildad

Blekonja, zaboravih reći, sretno sestri sa betom.

----------


## venddy

Sildad vidim da još malo odbrojavaš, od srca ti želim sretan i radostan 23.9. a nama da poskakujemo taj dan. Navijam posebno za tebe

----------


## Hakya

Hvala cure na odgovoru i savjetu  :Love: 
Blekonja sretno za sestru  :Smile: 
Sretno Silidad i Inaa  :Zaljubljen: 
Marina 25 hvala

----------


## Lua

Ja sam u ovom postupku po prvi put uzimala Femaru i moram priznati da nisam primjetila neke nus pojave (jedino sam malo jajnike osjetila-to je meni čudno jer nemam spontane O  :Grin:  ),a što se tiče spavanja ja uvijeeeek mogu spavati tako da to nisam pratila. U biti ja,općenito dobro podnosim sve te raznorazne lijekove tako da baš i nisam neko mjerilo.

Cure sretno! *Sildad*,da nam s tobom krene....  :Klap: 

P.S. nama sutra transfer......

----------


## vedre

evo i ja sam drugi postupak na femari i baš nikakve nus pojave nemam.isto kao i Lua nešto ojećam da mi se sa jajnicima događa i to je to.Lua sretno sutra.

----------


## Mojca

> sildad vidim da još malo odbrojavaš, od srca ti želim sretan i radostan 23.9. A nama da poskakujemo taj dan. Navijam posebno za tebe


xxx!

----------


## Hakya

Lua sretno :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## Blekonja

hvala cure trebat će nam vaše vibrice.....sretno svima još jednom  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Blekonja, puno sreće tvojoj seki!!! 
ostalim (nestrpljivim i strpljivim) čekalicama puno vibrrrrrrrrr za velike bete!!!
Da se malo vratim na plaćanje postupaka: sekundarni se ne plaćaju, plaća se samo stimulacija (gonali menopuri). Također se ni štoperica NE plaća, ako vas prisile da je platite, zatražite im račun i onda na HZZO tražite povrat novca, jer ona ne spada u plaćanje, ma šta god vam u bolnici rekli. Moram biti iskrena pa napomenuti da nisam sigurna da li vrijedi isto i za privatne klinike. Mislim da ne bi trebalo biti razlike.

----------


## matto

> *Hakya* sretno od<3
> *sildad*,šta ima,kako si ti?
> 
>  ja nemam nikakvih simptoma danas peti dan t,osim što imam osjećaj kao da ću svaki čas dobiti i nekako sam napuhana,imam ogromni stomak,kao prava trudnica-))


čuj nikakvi simptomi, a ja sam zbog takvih simptoma imala tampom u torbi koji nikad nisma upotrijebila :Wink: , ostatak priče znaš, inače meni je u obadvije trudnoće napuhanost bila prvi znak da se nešto događa, možda je rano za radovanje, ali samo da znaš da mislim na tebe i da te pratim :Yes: , bit ćemo sretani ovaj put na forumu, nekako vjerujem....

----------


## aleksandraj

:Heart: matto

----------


## vedre

večeras mi je zadnja femara,a sutra uzv pa da vidimo jesam li reagirala.

----------


## peugeot206

Privatno se i sekundarni plaća. Mene je doša 4650 kn.

----------


## inaa

matto<3,i ja sam se tebe sjetila i tješila se zbog nedostatka simptoma

 a ja od jučer imam osjećaj kao da ću puknuti,ko' balon

----------


## aleksandraj

vedre ?????

----------


## Hakya

Sutra prvi uzv pa da vidimo kako ovaj put reagiram. 
Vedre što je tebi bilo danas? 
Svima šaljem puno pozitivnih vibra :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MARINA25

Cureeee , očekujemo vijesti na reakciju s femarom......i mi krećemo s femarom za dvadesetak dana. :Smile:

----------


## vedre

evo me.s obzirom na moj AMH  1.4 pmol/l, (33godine) sa femarom smo dobili 4 folikula.ja zadovoljna :Smile:  i prezadovoljna.uglavnom sutra navečer štoperica i punkcija u ponediljak ujutro.cure sretno svima :Smile:

----------


## Hakya

Sretno Vedre u ponedjeljak :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Moj AMH je 1.7 pmol/l i imam 38 godina. 
Uz femaru šta si još primala?

----------


## Denny

Samo da pozdravim cure na ovom pdf-u, dugo me nije bilo, uz ove dvije zvrkice ostaje mi vremena tek da ponekad povirim što ima novo.
Veseli me što je pola cura koje su ovdje bile prije godinu ili dvije sada trbušaste.
Ono drugo pola su mame.  :Smile: 
Ne sumnjam da ćete svi ovdje ubrzo dočekati svoje mirisne smotuljke... neki možda i dva kao ja, želim vam što prije kuću punu dječjeg smijeha.

*matto* draga, tebi poseban pozdrav, kako vrijeme leti, zamišljam te sad okruglu i sretnu, i osmijeh mi ne silazi s lica. 
*blekonja* šaljem vibrice seki za veeeliku betu u petak.
*goa, pinky, crvenkapice, Mojca* i svima ostalima jedan ogromni cmooook!  :Kiss:

----------


## vedre

Hakya,uzimala sam samo femaru 2x2 od 2-6dc. dr je mislio ubacit i menopur ali nije.kako ti uzimaš femaru ?

----------


## vedre

Hakya,pročitala sam da ju uzimaš 3x1.jeli koristiš neke dodatne vitamine ili pilule?meni je dr nakon zadnjeg postupka prepisao logest.da mi sačuva js.

----------


## Hakya

Da koristim 3x1 do 6-og dana ciklusa, danas mi je 5 dan i prvi uzv. S obzirom kakav ce mi biti uzv reka je da ce mi nadopunjavati terapiju s menop. ili nekom drugom terapijom. Nista mi nije da da uzimam osim femare. U prvom postupku bila sam na menopurima i decapeptilima i to punih 15 dana i slabo sam reagirala. Dobili smo samo dvije jajne stanice od kojih se oplodila jedna. Vidit cemo danas sta ce bit nakon femare.

----------


## Mury

*vedre*, pa to je super rezultat sa tako mAlim AHM, sve me "vuče" da i ja sljedeći postupak idem na femaru  :Smile: . Držim fige za fine jajne stanice! *Hakya*, i tebi naravno neka femara donese sreću  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

cure, sretno s femarom..budno vas pratim

----------


## crvenkapica77

vedre  ja sam na aih  uzimala  femaru  cini mi se  2x1  i imala  4  folikula  2 ostala na kraju  
denny  pusaaaaaaaa!!!! :Heart: 
gdje nam je  pinky  bit  ce nema vremena  hehe  neka, neka   :Heart:

----------


## inaa

ajme Denny od neki dan mislim na tebe. Čini mi se da si i ti imala dvije blastociste peti dan kao i ja i nadam se tvom scenariju.

Ja jutros jedva živa- :Smile:  stomak ko balon,mučnina,jedva dišem, od jučer ne prestaje,danas osmi dan

----------


## Mury

*inaa*, draga, ti si sigurno trudna, ali me muči ta tvoja napuhanost i otežano disanje, please, zovi dr. i reci mu da teško dišetš, te das si napuhana. Bit će da su se obje mrve uhvatile  :Smile:

----------


## inaa

> *inaa*, draga, ti si sigurno trudna, ali me muči ta tvoja napuhanost i otežano disanje, please, zovi dr. i reci mu da teško dišetš, te das si napuhana. Bit će da su se obje mrve uhvatile


joooooooj mila, iz tvojih usta u Božje uši.Zvala ga sinoć i on kaže biće da si moja buduća trudnica...rekao mi da pratim mokrenje,da bude redovito i trbuh,jutros mi se obujam bio malo smanjio,ali sada se opet povećao.Kaže da ne bi trebala biti neka jača hiperstimulacija budući da nije ostalo puno stanica,ali ako bude gore da ga zovem. još uvijek mokrim redovito pa ne znam da li da ga opet zovem ili ne.
Malo me strah ako me ovo  ne pusti po noći gdje uopće da idem,u hitnu ili?

----------


## vedre

Hakya javi se kako je prošao uzv :Smile: 
Mury draga, i ja kažem da je reakcija dobra s obzirom na moj amh.dr se i ovaj put iznenadio.ali triban priživit ponediljak.sretno svima

----------


## Hakya

Nesto se pokrenilo ovaj put
Dr. na uzv vidio 3-4 folikule obostrano ali još male. Endometrij mi je jako tanak nije rakao koliko, toga sam se i bojala tako je bilo i prosli put. Dao mi je danas 4 ampule menopura i sutra isto uz femaru do kraja tj. sutra zadnji dan femare.  U ponedjeljak ponovno uzv nadam se da ce sv biti ok.
Totalno sam zbrckana danas dobila i upalu sinusa tako da sam cili dan koma.
Popodne sam pocela osjecati jajnike da me nesto probada. Mozda je to dobar znak.
Inaa puno srece, vjerujem da su to simptomi trudnoce  :Zaljubljen: 
Svima zelim puno srece i velikeeee troznamenkaste bete  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vedre

Hakya dobro je da nešto osjećaš doli da se događa.dobar znak.znači da reagiraš :Smile: ajde drži se

----------


## vedre

cure imam pitanje.
vidila sam da dosta cura u postupima il nakon et uzima aspirin.jeli ga neka od vas uzimala?mislim se da pitam mog dr.šta vi mislite???zanimaju me vaša iskustva :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Vedre, ja uzimam andol 100, ista stvar ko aspirin, zbog faktora trombofilije. Jesi radila te pretrage? Ne znam koliko ima smisla uzimati ga tek tako, pitaj doktora.  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

Mojca,nisam radila te pretrage.A naravno aspirin  nebi  uzimala bez da pitam doktora.nema šanse.ali čisto me zanimaju vaša iskustva :Smile:

----------


## Hakya

Meni je dr. prepisao aspirin bas zbog faktora trombofilije ali napisao je na nalazu u trudnoci, sada ga ne uzimam samo ako ostanem trudna.

----------


## pea

> cure imam pitanje.
> vidila sam da dosta cura u postupima il nakon et uzima aspirin.jeli ga neka od vas uzimala?mislim se da pitam mog dr.šta vi mislite???zanimaju me vaša iskustva


Ja sam uzimala andol 100 nakon ET pa sve do bete,međutim meni su nalazi na trombofiliju granični pa valjda zbog toga.

*Blekonja* nadam se da  seka ima veliku betu :Zaljubljen: 

*Vedre,inna,Hakya.,Lua*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za slijedećih 9 trbušastih mjeseci.

Meni još koji dan pa prvi UZ,nadamo se :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

Ja nemam nikakav faktor trombofilije,niti je ikakav moj nalaz krvi vidio Š. iz Cito pa mi je prepisao andol100 odmah poslije transfera sve do 7tt kada sam zbog krvarenja došla na uzv,odmah su mi rekli prestat sa andolom.

----------


## vedre

cure fala na odgovorima.KLARA31-baš to što pišeš me je zanimalo.čula sam isto od jedne cure da su joj kao i tebi prepisali andol bez ikakvih pretraga.
uglavnom,ja sam jutros imala punkciju i dobili smo 2js.očekujem sutra poziv pa da vidimo kako napreduju.

inaa kako si ti danas?

----------


## Hakya

Vedre puno srece i drzim palceve da sve bude uredu :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
Inaa i mene zanima kako si danas?
Ja u 14 sati na uzv, valjda ce biti sve ok
Pozdrav svim curama
Saljem pozitivne vibre svima trebat ce nam :Very Happy: :- :Very Happy:

----------


## KLARA31

ženske sretno!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vedre

Hakya sretno danas na uzv ~~~~~~~~

----------


## MARINA25

Cure sretno!!

Meni je moj ginekolog isto preporučio andol 100, a sada kada krenemo u postupak moram pitati dr. Poljaka hoću li nastaviti s tim ili ne?

----------


## Hakya

Dr. kaze da dobro napredujem i ako ovako nastavi da ce biti sve ok. Endometrij debljine 4 mm. Desno 5-6x11mm folikula, a lijevo 3x11mm. I dalje na menopurima 4 ampule do srijede i ponovno uzv. Nadam se samo da ce se taj endometrij zadebljati. I danas mi je Šparac napisao ponovno aspirin u trudnoci zbog tog faktora trombofilije. Sljedeci put cu ga malo propitati šta je to s tim mojim faktorom :Laughing: 
Vedre jel punkcija bila bolna? Dali si dobila neku anesteziju? 
Sretno cure :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vedre

Hakya vidim imaš ti folikulića :Smile: bravo.samo naprid i bit će sve uredu.moja punkcija je prošla super.nimalo bolna.za početak sam dobila 1volatern u dupe,a ti ćeš vjerovatno dobit 2 jer imaš više folikula.kasnje mi je dr dao doli još 1 i stvarno nisam ništa osjetila.zadnji put mi je sestra dala više voltarena i bila sam totalno ošamućena i ničega se nisam sjećala,ali ovaj put sam bila svjesna svega.neboj se jer baš ništa neboli.držim ti fige da sve dobro prođe,a i ostalim curama šaljem ~~~~~~~~ 						~~~~~~~~

----------


## Blekonja

> *Blekonja* nadam se da  seka ima veliku betu



pozz cure moje evo ne stižem na internet nikako, evo da vam se pohvalim (nisam htjela prije pisati, dok ne vidimo drugu betu) _seka mi je trudna_ beta u petak bila 177,6... danas 749 svi smo happy, a ja pogotovo 
hvala na vašim vibricama i ja svim curama u postupku šaljem bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## Mury

Blekonja, čestitke seki  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Blekonja, baš lijepo!  :Smile:  Čestitke seki!  :Very Happy: 

Volim kad u procesu buđenja čitam ovako lijepe vijesti... odmah mi dan bude ljepši.

----------


## Adikica

Blekonja čestitke tvojoj seki , super beta.
Pozdrav mojim curama posebno sa ovog dijela foruma , dugo nisam pisala ali vas sve pratim.
Ja sam danas ušla u 30 tjedan , super se osjećam , bebica lupka i sve jeza sada super nadam se da će tako ostati do kraja.
Pozdrav mojim curama posebno  Matto ,Deny, Blekonja , Goa , Mojca  i svim  ostalim sa ovog dijela foruma koji se nisam sjetila.
 :Love:

----------


## vedre

Blekonja.to je jako lipa vjest.čestitke za tvoju sestru i njezinog muža

----------


## vedre

evo jutros su u me zvali; ET mi je u četvrtak ujutro.od 2js dobili smo 1embrij,a ja se nadam da je dobitni :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Blekonja, čestitke tvojoj seki! Nek joj bude mirna trudnoća do kraja!!!  :Very Happy:  Postati ćeš tetka tra-la-la-la-la!!!
Vedre sretno!!!

----------


## sildad

*Blekonja* i od mene čestitke tvojoj sestri. 

*Vedre*, sretno u četvrtak i da ovaj postupak bude dobitni.

----------


## Hakya

Blekonja cestitke sestri na preeeekrasnoj beti  :Klap: 
Vedre sretno u četvrtak :Zaljubljen: 
I svima ostalima zelim puuuuno srece i šaljem pregršt pozitivne vibreeeeee :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ja sutra na uzv, a danas i sinoc jajnici bole, prisitsak za poludit dole

----------


## aleksandraj

Blekonja, bravo za CITO i seku, uzivaj u jos jednoj bebici...hoces li ti skoro po bracu li seku (kada je krenulo)  :Smile: )

----------


## aleksandraj

Hakya, vedre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## KLARA31

> evo jutros su u me zvali; ET mi je u četvrtak ujutro.od 2js dobili smo 1embrij,a ja se nadam da je dobitni


ma bit će!  :Smile: 
i ja sam od 3JS imala 1 embrij,i kad mi Šparac prije ET rekao imamo 1,meni izletilo samo 1,on se uozbiljio i kaže nadajmo se da će bit dobitni i tako i bilo. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

> Hakya, vedre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


I još malo! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vedre

fala cure na vibrama i na podrški.a ovo mi je treći postupak pa možda bude treća sreća :Smile:

----------


## pea

*Blekonja*  :Klap:  :Klap: čestitke seki
*Hakya, vedre* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja sam sutra na prvom uz,jupi krenulo je :Yes:

----------


## Blekonja

> Blekonja, bravo za CITO i seku, uzivaj u jos jednoj bebici...hoces li ti skoro po bracu li seku (kada je krenulo) )


uh draga aleksandraj znaš da nam se mota ta misao po glavi već neko vrijeme, ali nekako mi se Marijeta čini još uvijek premala i iako je stvarno dobro i nezahtjevno dijete (osim ono malo (čitaj puno  :Wink: ) što smo je razmazili) mislim da ćemo još malo pričekati (a opet tko zna  :Smile: )

 hvala svim curama na čestitkama moram joj ih prenijeti, sretni smo svi, a ja pogotovo do neba, sada još moramo iščekati tih 8,5 mjeseci  :Smile:  odnosno još smo malo svi oprezni bar dok ne prođe taj 12 - ti tjedan.

hvala svima još jednom i veeliku pusu šaljem sve vas ja pratim, ali ne stižem puno pisati  :Kiss:

----------


## Blekonja

e i da opet ne mogu da ne pohvalim svoj CITO moj duboki  :Naklon:  :Naklon:  !!

----------


## Hakya

Hvala svim curama na pozitivnim vibrama
I ja ih saljem pregrst svima za velike beteeeee i okrugle trbuscice :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Pea sretno sutra na uzv :Smile:

----------


## vedre

Pea sretno danas na uzv.
Blekonja, i ja bi jedan mali smotuljak pa da ga puno puno razmazim :Smile: 
Cure držite se

----------


## Hakya

Dr. Š. prezadovoljan, danas uzv:endometrij 7,5 mm hipoehogen., desno 4x13-15 folikula, lijevo 5x13-14 folikula. Opet dva dana menopur 4 ampule i 1 cetro. u petak ponovno uzv i mozda stoperica uvecer ako ovako budu napredovale.Punkcija najvjerojatnije u nedjelju 
Ja prezadovoljna ocigledno femara i menopuri su bili dobitna kombinacija :Klap: 
Vedre sretno sutra na ET puno pozitivne vibre ti saljem i zelim od srca da se mala mrvica cvrsto uhvati  :Zaljubljen: 
Pea kako je prosao uzv?
Svim ostalim curma koje nisam spomenula zelim punoooo srece :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sildad

Hakya, super vijesti i odlična reakcija.

----------


## vedre

Bravo Hakya baš si dobro odreagirala.Joj pa oko 9 folikula.svaka čast.ja to nisan nikad ni doživila :Smile: Neka u petak bude sve ok pa ti nama što prije na punkciju.i kako sam ti i prije rekla neboj se punkcije jer stvarno ne boli.dobit ćeš 2 u dupe i bit ćeš zamantana.ajde uživaj i opusti se koliko možeš :Smile:

----------


## vedre

cure di ste cili dan.
Pea nem te već 2d.????
evo kratke vijesti od mene.danas je bio et i dr je zadovoljan kvalitetom.cili dan baš lagano odmaram i opuštam se.
kaže mi dr da ga je puno cura jučer i danas zvalo i da su zatrudnile.nabrojao mi je jedno 8 cura.super.bravo cito. baš je dr bio sritan,a i meni je to odma ulipšalo dan.
čak sam čula da je jedan veliki borac i meni jedna draga cura (45god) nakon 9 puta ipak dočekala svoju sreću i to me je posebno razveselilo.i tako ju ovim putem pozdravljam:draga moja L drago mi je da se tvoja želja ostvarila :Smile: Otišla si u suzama ali to su na kraju ipak bile suze radosnice.sretno

----------


## Hakya

Vedre to su predivne vijestiiiiii :Very Happy: 
Zelim ti draga puno srece i da uskoro skakucemo od srece i na tvoju betu
Bravo za Cito :Klap: 
Ja sutra na pregledu, i jedva cekam sto ce uzv pokazati
Bas si me razveselila ovom lijepim vijestima 
Odmaraj draga i mazi svoju mrvu :Zaljubljen: 
Saljem ti puno pozitivne vibre i naravno svim ostalim curama  :Very Happy: 
Jos jednom bravoooo za Cito :Klap:

----------


## gargamelica

Evo da se i ja malo javim :Wink: 
Pratim vas i zelim svima sta prije trudnicke brige  :Smile: 
Inaa drzim fige i ja sam se tako napuhala i evo sad me ta mrva zafrkaje he he :Wink: 
Adikice, Matto sretno do kraja,odmaraj i uzivaj
Blekonja ,Denny poljubac vasim curama 
Zlatici poooooseban kiss

----------


## Mury

*vedre* i *Hakya*, sretno cure!!!Navijam za vaše ljepe bete  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

Hakya draga sretno danas na uzv.da bude sve uredu i da su folikule spremne za punkciju :Smile: .javi se

----------


## nea0902

Drage cure presretna sam zbog vas  :Kiss:  a jedna  :Kiss:  i za Cito  :Smile:

----------


## MARINA25

Super vijesti!!! To mi ulijeva nadu i za nas. Jedva čekam da krenemo. Cure sretno!!  Bravo Cito!!

----------


## matto

Cijeli dan mi nešto nije uredu s internetom, i to baš kad očekujem da inaa javi betu… :Raspa:  
(ne znam jesam li upravu je li inaa danas trebala vaditi betu) inaa javi se, ili možda čekaš 14. dan. 
Curama u postupcima sretno i same znate da niste mogle izabrati bolju ekipu (bravo Cito). 
Garagamelice, Denny, Pinky, Goa, (Adikice kad će ta trudnička kava), često mislim na vas (vidi kako sada pišem kratke postove, a kad sam bila u postupcima gnjavila sam doc. P. dugim porukama, svašta se nauči na Citu :Wink: ) , pozdravi i uživajte u ostatku ljeta.

----------


## Hakya

Evo da javim sve ok na uzv, endometrij. 8 mm. dr. kaze da je to ok, desno 4 folikule 18-19 mm, lijevo 3x18-19. Veceras stoperica i punkcija u nedjelju
Ja prezadovoljna samo da se ovako i dalje nastavi :Smile: 
Vedre kako ti?
Pea ne javljas se kako je prosao uzv?
Inaa???
Puno pozitivne vibre svim curama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pea

Hakya super :Very Happy: 
Bit će tu vrhunskih embrija :Klap: 

Vedre da se taj jedan junak čvrsto uhvati za mamicu :Heart: 

Uzv je prošao super,jutros sam obavila punkciju i imamo svježu stanicu :Very Happy: 
Čekam sutra pa da vidim razvoj situacije  :Cekam:

----------


## vedre

Hakya bravo i kako kaže Pea bit će tu vrhunskih embrija.svaka čast.mašala :Very Happy: 
Pea  :Very Happy:  za što bolji embrij.
evo ja cili dan ležim i nešto lagano po kući prošetam.zapalila 2 cigare i to je to.neda mi se ležat i odmarat ali triba se malo čuvat.dosadnooooo i je.navikla san radit i imat sve pod kontrolom :Smile: 
držite se cure.pozitiva.

----------


## pea

> Hakya bravo i kako kaže Pea bit će tu vrhunskih embrija.svaka čast.mašala
> Pea  za što bolji embrij.
> evo ja cili dan ležim i nešto lagano po kući prošetam.zapalila 2 cigare i to je to.*neda mi se ležat i odmarat ali triba se malo čuvat.dosadnooooo i je.navikla san radit i imat sve pod kontrolom*
> držite se cure.pozitiva.


Joj boldani dio je meni najteži...prošli put sam doslovno izludila,a ležala sam samo prva dva dana,,kasnije laganini,kao neko
odmaranje a na kraju sam bila umornija nego da sam radila.Zato ovaj put mijenjam taktiku i radim sve kao i inače  :Cool: .
Sve osim seksa.. o njemu ću samo maštati :Embarassed:

----------


## vedre

Pea dobro govoriš,iskreno meni ovo ležanje nije odmor nego umor.a šta ćeš.nego da ja tebi još jednom  :Very Happy:  za što bolji embrij.nakon koliko dana poslje et se možemo sexati??

----------


## crvenkapica77

nema sexa  vedre  , no -no   :Smile:  
strpi se do bete  a onda  dr. kaze   nema sexa  prva  3 mj   :Smile:   :Razz:

----------


## pea

Nema seksa Vedre do bete :Laughing: 

Evo ja ću ipak imati transfer :Very Happy:  u pon.,uspilo se oploditi..nemam pojma koliko.
A sad najviše me zanima ona svježa,kako napreduje :Rolling Eyes: ma neću puno razmišljati...everything's gonna be alright :Yes:

----------


## crvenkapica77

bravo pea   :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

pea  jesi svaki dan  morala ici na  folikulometriju  od  8dc   ?  koji dan ti je bila  ovulacija

----------


## sildad

Inaa, gdje si, ne javljaš se zadnjih dana.

----------


## vedre

nema sexa do bete,ma to mora da je neka zezancija  :Laughing: .
iskreno nisam to nikad ni pitala dr,ali fala cure šta ste me osvjestile :Smile: 
Pea drago mi je da sve ide kako triba.samo hrabro.drži se.svi mi puno razmišljamo i kalkuliramo,a ponekad bi volila da san totalna flegma,pa šta bude,ali hebi ga šta ću kad san osjećajna i svaka sitnica  me strefi.

----------


## sildad

> nema sexa do bete,ma to mora da je neka zezancija


Nažalost nije zezancija, zbog kontrakcija maternice koje može izazvati orgazam.

----------


## Mojca

> nema sexa do bete,ma to mora da je neka zezancija


Često, ako uspije nema ni nakon bete.  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

Hakya nadam se da je punkcija prošla uredu.javi nam rezultate.jesu li te zamantali puno :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

> Često, ako uspije nema ni nakon bete.


definitivno ništa nakon potvrđene trudnoće, a ja nisam ni cijelu trudnoću pa se vi sad mislite  :Grin: 
ali sve za bebicu  :Yes:

----------


## Hakya

Evo ja se upravo vratila s punkcije.Sve je proslo ok, zamantali me dobro nisam znala niti sta govorim  :Laughing: . Imam 9 JS. Sutra mi jave koliko ih se oplodilo i ima li sta za zamrznit, a od ovog lipog broja ja se nadam sve najboljemu  :Klap: . Od danas utrogestani, i dobila sam neku tabletu koju moram popit 1 sat prije ET. Nisam ni pitala koja je to tableta nit za šta. Za sada ne boli nista malo neki pritisak osjecam dole, i malo krvarim. 
Pea to su izvrsne vijesti zelim ti sve najbolje i saljem puno pozitivne vibre
Vedre mislim na tebe i zelim ti puno srece i lijepu trocifrenu betu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Svem curama puno pozitivne vibre
Ja danas laganini i lezarina do besvjesti

----------


## vedre

Blekonja ti si ja mislim rekorder ovog foruma.9mj bez S  :Laughing: 
svaka čast,ali kako kažeš;sve za bebicu :Smile:

----------


## vedre

opala Hakya 9js.jupiii  :Very Happy: .bit će tu lipih i kvalitetnih embrija.
a znači dobila si 2 u dupe.tako sam i ja 1put pa san bila totalka zamantana.čak kad sam došla na et nisam pripoznala cure sa punkcije.a ni ja neznam koja se tableta pije prije et.i ja sam ju pila,ali nikako da zapišem koja je.znam samo za onu bekodin koju pijemo navečer dan prije punkcije.
i ja sam malo krvarila taj dan ali do navečer je stalo.
navijam za tebe i da ti sutra jave lipe vijesti :Smile:  a danas baš odmaraj i neka se dragi brine za tebe

----------


## pea

To Hakya  :Very Happy:  super vijesti..prava si koka nesilica :Klap: 
Tableta se zove Lubor i koliko sam skužila služi za opuštanje mišića,za što lakši transfer.
Dobro ste me sitile skroz sam zaboravila na nju :Shock: ...da se to i meni dogodi,da se preopustim :Laughing: 

Da još jednom  :Very Happy:  Hakya za što bolji tulum....

----------


## vedre

ma nebi me 10 Lubora opustilo :Smile:

----------


## vedre

:Very Happy:  za večerašnji tulum Hakyinih js.Cito poludiiiiii

----------


## Hakya

Hvala cure na ljepim zeljama puno ste me razveselile :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
I ja vama svima zelim sve naj naj od srca, u mojim mislima i molitvama ste svaku vecer :Love: 
Pea, Vedre,Silidad,Marina25 i sve ostale cure za sve vaše zelje jedno veeeeleko  :Heart:

----------


## MARINA25

Super vijesti draga, vjerujem da će sve bit ok!!! :Heart:

----------


## sildad

Hakya  :Heart:

----------


## sildad

> joooooooj mila, iz tvojih usta u Božje uši.Zvala ga sinoć i on kaže biće da si moja buduća trudnica...rekao mi da pratim mokrenje,da bude redovito i trbuh,jutros mi se obujam bio malo smanjio,ali sada se opet povećao.Kaže da ne bi trebala biti neka jača hiperstimulacija budući da nije ostalo puno stanica,ali ako bude gore da ga zovem. još uvijek mokrim redovito pa ne znam da li da ga opet zovem ili ne.
> Malo me strah ako me ovo ne pusti po noći gdje uopće da idem,u hitnu ili?


Jel itko zna gdje je Inaa? Ovo je bilo njeno zadnje javljanje 24.09.

----------


## vedre

Hakya javi se.imam osjećaj da te upravo zovu iz cita :Smile:

----------


## Hakya

Zvali me upravo iz Cita, sestra kaze da je sve uredu da dobro napreduje i da ce me sutra zvati kad ce biti ET. Nije mi znala reci koliko ih se oplodilo, imali sto za zamrznuti.Kaze da cu to znati sutra i da se malo strpim. Za sada to je to moram cekati do sutra pa cu znati nesto vise. :Cekam: 
I mene zanima sta je s Inom ne javlja se vec par dana?
Vedre puno pozitivne vibre tebi i naravno drugim curama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vedre

Joj super Hakya.drago mi je da se dobro razvijaju i da sve ide baš kako triba :Smile: Ma rekla sam ti ja da je sinoć u cita bio nezapamćeni tulum.Evo i ja tebi šaljem puno pozitivne vibre  da su ti u glavici samo pozitivne misli.
A i mene zanima šta je sa Inom.Ima li koja forumašica da ju privatno poznaje pa da nam javi šta je?
Inaa drži se.svi smo uz tebe

----------


## inaa

cure moje ja sam u bolnici od utorka jedanaestog dana et 

nisam više mogla izdržati pa mi dr rekao da vadim betu i idem na uzv beta je bila 83 dakle pozitivna a ja dobila hiperstmulaciju rassla je i dalje ali sam ja bila samo živa
sada mi je bolje

----------


## Mury

*inaa*, super da si se javila i da si bolje. Pretpostavljala sam da će beta biti poz. dok si imala tako jako napuhan trbuh. Ali ne kužim, kad si vadila tu prvu betu? Kolika je druga beta, jel se što vidi na UZV?
Sretno i dalje i velika pusa ti!

----------


## venddy

inaa da nam se što prije oporaviš a beta da raste i raste

----------


## vedre

inaa drago mi je da si bolje.drži se. :Very Happy: da beta raste sve više i više

----------


## vedre

Pea kako je prošlo jučer na transferu?kako se osjećaš.

----------


## sildad

> inaa da nam se što prije oporaviš a beta da raste i raste


Potpisujem.

----------


## pea

> Pea kako je prošlo jučer na transferu?kako se osjećaš.


Osjećam se čudno,možda je to najbolja riječ ili da imam rogove na glavima :Laughing: nemam pojma...
Moja svježa stanica je netragom nestala :Shock: ,ne znam šta se dogodilo,najprije mi je rečeno da imam j. stanicu,
jučer na transferu da je nemam.Službeno objašnjenje:nečija greška :Confused: .
Joj kako sam ljuta bila :Evil or Very Mad: 
Al dobro....šta je,tu je..dobila sam nazad tri smrzlića,ocijenjeni kao dobri,euforija je splasnula,nada ostala.

Kako se ti osječaš,koji ti je dnt?

Inna~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude dobro

----------


## Hakya

Zvali me iz Cita, kazu da su tri oplođene i za sada da se super razvijaju. ET ce mi biti 5 dan u petak. Ja presretna 
Inaa drago mi je da si dobro i zelim ti da beta lijepo raste i da sve bude super :Love: 
Pea saljem ti puno pozitivne vibre za tri snažna smrzlica i da se cvrsto uhvate i ostanu uz svoju mamu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Vedre mislim na tebe i naravno na sve ostale cure i zelim vam svima sve naj od  :Heart:

----------


## vedre

ajoj Pea svašta.ma da se i to dogodi??ali nažalost greške se događaju.mogu mislit koliko si bila ljuta.žao mi je zbog stresa.ali ipak budi sritna jer vratili su ti 3 smrzlića i ako kažu da su dobre kvalitete onda su stvarno dobri.evo meni je danas 5dnt.iskreno nemam nikakav osjećaj.ništa me neboli....neznam šta da ti kažem.u nadi je spas.drži se.šaljem ti malo ~~~~~~~~~ da sve ide kako triba po planu

----------


## vedre

odlično Hakya. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

*vedre, pea,  hakya,  inaa     sretno  !!*

----------


## matto

Inaa, naša trudnice,  :Love: , vjerujem da će sve biti uredu, 
mislim na tebe, čuvaj se, odmaraj i javi se kad budeš mogla,
ostalim curama Hakya, Pea, Vedre, puno sreće

----------


## RuMo

Pozdrav svima, bas mi je drago sto sam pronasla ovaj forum... Ceka me 1. IVF postupak, predbiljezeni smo za 03/2012. Upravo smo poceli izvrsavati sve potrebne pretrage s kojima se moram u 01/2012 pojaviti u CITO-u... I suprug i ja imamo problema koji otezavaju zacece. Nadam se da cu ovdje kod Vas povremeno moci da se izjadam, odnosno da cemo si medjusobno davati podrsku u najtezim trenucima, ili kada pocnemo gubiti nadu...
Zelim svima od srca da sto prije postanu roditelji, da nam se sta prije ostvari najsladji san! Lijep pozdrav i ugodno popodne zelim!

----------


## Mury

*RuMo*, dobro došla i čim prije otišla sa ovog foruma  :Smile: 
A evo i mene kao padobranac :Grin: , jel netko zna koja je smjena dr. Poljak ovaj tjedan?

----------


## vedre

Mury mislim da je popodne,jer kad mi je bio et 29.09.radio je jutro

----------


## nea0902

Popodne 100% jer je dr Š. jutro  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

RuMo u cita ste u pravim rukama.ako te bilo šta interesira samo nas pitaj.sretno :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

> RuMo u cita ste u pravim rukama.ako te bilo šta interesira samo nas pitaj.sretno


potpisujem  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## Mury

Hvala cure na odgovoru  :Love:

----------


## nea0902

Mury jel to znači da idemo u nove pobjede?  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## Hakya

RuMo dobro došla i kako kaze Mury što prije otišla s ovog foruma :Klap: 
Mury Dr. Poljak sigurno radi popodne jer u petak Šparac mi radi ET ujutro.
Hvala svima na dobrim zeljama i ja vama svima zelim isto od :Heart: 
Jos sutra i onda idem po svoje mrvice :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nea0902

Možda se i vidimo u petak Hakya  :Smile:  Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Lua

Drage moje,

ja jučer vadila betu i 569 U/L........ još ne mogu ništa da vjerujem.....  :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

> Drage moje,
> 
> ja jučer vadila betu i 569 U/L........ još ne mogu ništa da vjerujem.....


draga moja, čestitam ti od srca, ovo su najljepše moguće vijesti da za dobro jutro  :Smile:

----------


## milivoj73

wau lua  :Smile: 
čestitke na beti!!!
uživajte u trudnoći  :Smile: 
~~~~~~za jednu školsku, dosadnu trudnoću

----------


## vedre

Lua čestitam od  :Heart:  na prekrasnoj beti.e ovo je stvarno jedan jako jako lip početak dana.odma sam bolje volje i puna optimizma.bravooo Lua  :Very Happy: .svim curama puno sreće.

----------


## vedre

Mury jeli to ideš u nove pobjede :Smile:

----------


## pea

Čestitam Lua, koja lipa vijest za početak dana  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  

Hakya~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer u petak

vedre :Heart: 

Mury ako slijedi novi pokušaj  :Love: 

RuMo dobrodošla i šta prije otišla :Wink:

----------


## Mojca

> Čestitam Lua, koja lipa vijest za početak dana 
> 
> Hakya~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer u petak
> 
> vedre
> 
> Mury ako slijedi novi pokušaj 
> 
> RuMo dobrodošla i šta prije otišla



Švercam se i potpisujem.  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

> Drage moje,
> 
> ja jučer vadila betu i 569 U/L........ još ne mogu ništa da vjerujem.....


aaaaaaa  super!!!!    :Very Happy:

----------


## sildad

Lua, čestitam.

----------


## RuMo

Drage moje "supatnice",

hvala Vam na dobrodoslici, i ja se nadam, da cemo se sve sta prije moci prebaciti na veseliji forum, no hvala Bogu i tu ima optimizma kako vidim a to nam i treba! 
Evo nesto jos o meni: 
idem kod dr. P.-a 11.10.-og u 11 sati (znaci onaj tjedan radit ce ujutro..)  :Smile:  pa ga zelim pitati sve i svasta u vezi te liste potrebnih pregleda koju nam je dao kada smo se upisali za IVF. Ja sam do sad bila pacijentica dr.-a V.S. (jel se smiju navodit imena???) pa sam od sad kod dr. P. 
Ne znam kakav je, ali prvi dojam mi je bio super, ali to je bio samo dogovor radi IVF-a, pa nas je pozdravio s tim da se vidimo u 01./2012 sa trazenim nalazima da se odaberemo protokol... 
Da ne gubimo vrijeme mi obavili brzinski ono psiholosko- i pravno savjetovanje sta se mora, nabavili te dvi potvrde, pa imam jos neka pitanja, trebam pojasnit neke nejasnoce  :Smile:  pa mozda da upitam prvo Vas, ako mi znate pomoc:

- Vjencani list jel moze biti stariji od 6 mjeseci?
- "Misljenje o potrebi medic. potpom. oplodnje od ugovornog gin. prim. zdravstvene zastite (to mi napise soc. ginekolog svojim rijecima, ili ima neki formular za to oji samo ispuni?) 
- Pisani pristanak na postupak med. potp. opl. - jel to trebamo mi sastavit ili imaju u CITU gotov, pa da se samo potpisemo?
- AMH - sta je to? Dr kaze da se to napravi u lab. "Analiza" (jel zna tko koliko dodje i koliko se ceka na to? Jel to rade iz krvi (ako da, onda nataste ujutro?) 
- Mislim da je zasad to sve cega sam se sjetila da cu Vas pitat cure, pa za sada toliko, lijep pozdrav i ugodno suncano popodne svima! 

(Sta se tice foruma, jos ne baratam najbolje, ne znam npr. kako se ubaci citat nekog drugog, pa se ispod reagira na isti... Ali s vremenom cu se snaci...)

----------


## RuMo

Jos nesto: Dr S. mi nije radio ni HSG ni laparoskopiju, cemu se Dr. P. cudio, pa mi je rekao (onog dana kada smo se zapisali na listu za IVF), da ne cekamo do 03/2012 za IVF, vec se isplati pokusavati i do tada jos nesto napraviti sta se moze... Mi odlucili poraditi na poboljsanju spermograma, uveli zdraviju ishranu (detoksikaciju biljnim cajevima itd.), uzimamo dosta vitamina (ja i Folacin, mm sve sta se nalazi u jednoj kapsuli za poboljsanje spermograma, s tim da nismo kupili kapsule, vec sam vidla sastojke i sastavila mu sama, pa pije 2 sake tableta i kapsula dnevno ali ima rezultata nakon 3 mjeseca pokretljivost sa 5% porasla na 26,6%, a broj sa 8 milijuna na 18 milijuna...), pa jos ono najvaznije: odlucila sam si dat napraviti HSG i laparoskopiju i tako do termina odredjenog za IVF bi se jos malo nadali da ce mozda uspjeti... 

Citala sam da je HSG u CITO-u 1200 kuna i da se isplati tamo raditi, jer su super i brzo se moze kuci... Zna li tko jel se to moze bilo kada obaviti ili mora biti odredjena faza ciklusa? (npr. 1. polovica ili druga???) 

Hvala unaprijed i na ovom, ako tko moze pomoc s informacijom...  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

Lua  cestitam   !!!   :Smile:  
RuMo  dobro dosla  i  sretno  ,
  ja ti mogu reci za ovaj AMH , to ti je  antimullerovhormon koji pokaziva rezervu jajnih stanica  , da li je tocan  100% ne zna se  ,ali eto  dr. to traze,  mozes u analize  napravit  mislim da kosta oko  400kn i bude za 10 dana  ,  a mozes i na uputnicu   na firulama  , ne kosta nista  ali se ceka  do mjesec dana na nalaz,

----------


## venddy

Lua :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sildad

> - Vjencani list jel moze biti stariji od 6 mjeseci?
> - "Misljenje o potrebi medic. potpom. oplodnje od ugovornog gin. prim. zdravstvene zastite (to mi napise soc. ginekolog svojim rijecima, ili ima neki formular za to oji samo ispuni?) 
> - Pisani pristanak na postupak med. potp. opl. - jel to trebamo mi sastavit ili imaju u CITU gotov, pa da se samo potpisemo?
> - AMH - sta je to? Dr kaze da se to napravi u lab. "Analiza" (jel zna tko koliko dodje i koliko se ceka na to? Jel to rade iz krvi (ako da, onda nataste ujutro?) 
> - Mislim da je zasad to sve cega sam se sjetila da cu Vas pitat cure, pa za sada toliko, lijep pozdrav i ugodno suncano popodne svima! 
> 
> (Sta se tice foruma, jos ne baratam najbolje, ne znam npr. kako se ubaci citat nekog drugog, pa se ispod reagira na isti... Ali s vremenom cu se snaci...)


Draga RuMo najprije da ti poželim dobrodošlicu i da nam šta prije ostaneš trudna, a evo i odgovora na tvoje pitanja. 
Vjenčani list može biti stariji od 6 mjeseci, soc. ginekolog ti daje preporuku svojim riječima, a pristanak ćeš dobiti u Citu i samo ga trebate potpisati ti i tvoj muž, te staviti vaše OIB-e. 
Ispod svakog posta piše ti Odgovori ili Odgovori sa citatom, samo klikneš na ovo drugo na postu koji želiš citirati. 
HSG se radi u 1.dijelu ciklusa, ako je moguće odmah iza menstruacije. Ako ćeš ga raditi svakako bi preporučila Cito, u bolnici niti u ludilu.

----------


## KLARA31

A ja bi ti preporučila u kbc radit hsg, jako neugodno iskustvo imam u cito,ali sada mi se neda ponavljat zašto... Al da moram opet išla bi u bolnicu. U cito ga radila prije 2god. A u Analize sam AMH dobila na mejl nakon 5 dana. Ostalo su ti cure sve lijepo objasnile.
Sretno!!!

----------


## RuMo

> Lua  cestitam   !!!   
> RuMo  dobro dosla  i  sretno  ,
>   ja ti mogu reci za ovaj AMH , to ti je  antimullerovhormon koji pokaziva rezervu jajnih stanica  , da li je tocan  100% ne zna se  ,ali eto  dr. to traze,  mozes u analize  napravit  mislim da kosta oko  400kn i bude za 10 dana  ,  a mozes i na uputnicu   na firulama  , ne kosta nista  ali se ceka  do mjesec dana na nalaz,


Hvala puno na odgovoru crvenkapice77! 
Mislim da cu ga radit na Firulama... Za sta se ne mora ne smi se trosit, osim naravno ako je to odabir izmedju bolnice i CITA za HSG ili slicno, gdje se radi o ljudskom dostojanstvu i humanosti...  :Smile:  A krv nek mi vade gdje god, isto je, a cekat jos imam vrimena...  :Smile:  

Hvala jos jednom! Pozdrav!

----------


## RuMo

Sildad, hvala i Tebi na opsirnom odgovoru... Mislim da sam maloprije naucila i ono sa citatom...  :Smile:  

Upravo sada imam menstruaciju... Ako bi uspjela na HSG ovaj misec bilo bi idealno, al ne znam jel mogu tako "upast" 11.10-og kod Dr P.-a, da "zelim HSG i to odmah!" :D Ako nista drugo, cekat cu iduci misec... 

Hvala puno!

----------


## RuMo

I sada jos jedno pitanje, jer sam totalno izgubljena pomalo u svemu tome dok si ne pozasipujem datume kada kuda mi je ici:

-svi ti nalazi koje trazi Dr P. za IVF koji je predvidjen 03/2012, a moram se s nalazima pojaviti u 01/2012 nece li biti zastarjeli do IVF-a??? 
Mislim: ako sada napravim npr. taj AMH u KBC-u, a rezultat ce biti tek za misec dana, nije li to prerano ako trebam sve nalaze dobaviti do 01/2012? Strah me da li cemo sve stici obaviti i da li cemo dobiti sve te nalaze na vrijeme, pa bi ja to sve sto prije, da skinem s dnevnog reda, pa da se 1-2 mjeseci prije samog zahvata IVF malo odmorim od laboratorija i trckaranja, cekanja, stresa itd. Ili je to samo neka moja iluzija (utopija...) da cu se uspjet ista odmorit?!

----------


## sildad

Iza mene je fala bogu lijep broj ivf pokušaja i 10 godina borbe, ali nakon svega mogu samo reći da je HSG u KBC Split bio moje najgore iskustvo, koje bi preporučila samo neprijatelju. Tad sam prvi put u životu spoznala šta znači povraćati od bolova, dok ideš kroz cijelu bolnicu sa kateterom, a da te nitko ne pita da li možeš, treba li ti pomoć...Moja prijateljica je je radila dvaput HSG (prvi put u bolnici, a drugi put u Cita) i rekla da je to totalno drugačije iskustvo. Kad je bila u bolnici zvala me sa HSG-a i plačući pitala kad će ta bol prestati i da ne može to više izdržati, a u Cita je ništa nije boljelo. Znam još nekoliko žena koje su mi potvrdile da im je HSG u bolnici bio najgore iskustvo, čak su neke rekle da je bilo gore od poroda.

----------


## nea0902

Ja sam ga radila u Cita samo pa ne mogu uspoređivati ali je bilo ok. Ne mogu rec da me nije bolilo jer je al bi me bolilo bilo di da radim. Odnos u Citu i u KBC su neusporedivi, bila sam brzo gotova, sestra me za ruku drzala, bila samnom dok doma nisam isla. Dakle sve skupa je proslo jako dobro stoga bih ti i ja preporucila Cito.
Lua čestitam od srca  :Smile:

----------


## Hakya

Lua cestitam od :Heart:  stvarno lijepe vijesti
RuMo ja ti isto preporucjem da HSG napraviš u Cita, moja dobra prijateljica radila ga je u Cita i kaze da je nista nije bolilo ona je bila prezadovoljna, a od drugih cura koje su to radile u bolnici cula sam sve najgore  isto što kaze Silidad.
AMH ja sam radila prije nekih 4 mj. u bolnici. Ceka se oko mjesec dana, kada sam zvala Analizu isto su mi rekli da bi i kod njih morala cekati nalaz oko mjesec dana. Moja preporuka ti je da napravis u bolnici s obzirom da ti je tamo besplatno a ceka se isto.
Nea0902 bilo bi mi drago da se vidimo u petak :Klap: 
Vedre,Pea :Heart: 
Svim curama puno puno :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam radila hsg u kbc  st  i  ne volim se ni sjecat  ! ostala  3 dana  njihovom greskom    
radije   odi u cito ako imas  novce

----------


## Mury

> Mury jel to znači da idemo u nove pobjede?


Htjela sam biti tajanstvena, ali eto, otkrit ću vam da se spremam u sek. IVF u CITO; zato mi je Lua dala veliku nadu koju sma bila izgubila!

----------


## nea0902

Joj Mury presretna sam zbog tebe, vas! Ovo mora biti dobitni  :Kiss:  
Hakya ja sam tamo oko 9:45  :Smile:  sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## Lua

> Htjela sam biti tajanstvena, ali eto, otkrit ću vam da se spremam u sek. IVF u CITO; zato mi je Lua dala veliku nadu koju sma bila izgubila!


Samo hrabro draga. Neka ti je sa srećom!!!  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Htjela sam biti tajanstvena, ali eto, otkrit ću vam da se spremam u sek. IVF u CITO; zato mi je Lua dala veliku nadu koju sma bila izgubila!


draga moja  ja cu odmah za tobom,    :Smile:    sretno   :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Hvala cure, i vama naravno neka je sa srećom  :Smile: !!! 
Crvenkapice  :Klap: 
Ali, igleda mi je endometrij ovaj ciklus nikakav, pa možda bude odgode, a i ovulaciju nikako "uganjati", LH trakice umjesto da tamne,počele bljediti ( danas 12DC)...sva sam zbunjuloza  :Sad:

----------


## vedre

Hakya sretno sutra i odmaraj  :Smile: 
Crvenkapice pripremaj se polako :Smile: 
Mury drago mi je da imaš snage i nade za dalje.svaka čast. :Klap: 
cure sretno svima

----------


## inaa

cure ,moja beta 17 dt je bila1415 ,ja sam b olje,u bolnici i dalje

puuuuuuuuno sreće svima
ljubim vas

----------


## Hakya

Inaa cestitam od :Heart:  i da sto prije dođes kuci
Nea0902 ja sam sutra u 10, mozda se ipak vidimo :Yes:

----------


## Hakya

> htjela sam biti tajanstvena, ali eto, otkrit ću vam da se spremam u sek. Ivf u cito; zato mi je lua dala veliku nadu koju sma bila izgubila!


 Zelim ti svu srecu od  :Heart:

----------


## nea0902

> Nea0902 ja sam sutra u 10, mozda se ipak vidimo


 Vidimo se 100% i ja sam tada naručena al dođem mrvu ranije  :Smile: 
Sretno sutra!
Mury nadam se da će se endometrij podebljati i da će ovaj put sve biti svaršeno  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

*inaa*, super da si ti nama trudna, i želim ti da čim prije izađeš iz bolnice  :Smile: 
A od mene cure moje izgleda ništa, danas 13DC, inače mi je ovulacija 13 ili 14 DC, a LH test jutros kao i jučer negativan  :Sad: ...večeras idem na folikulometriju u drugu kliniku, jer sa mislila da mi ova dr. možda nije znala mjeriti folikul i endometrij, ali....bojm se da ovaj mjesec nemam O...i eto toliko o mojima nadama koje se u tren rasprše kao maslačak  :Sad:

----------


## Hakya

Ja se vratila s mrvicama kuci :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
Vracene mi 2 bc. dr. kaze da su odlicne, treca nije prezivila, 3 js.zamrznute.
Dobila i sliku mrvica :Heart: 
Sada odmaranje par dana i odbrojavanje do bete.

----------


## nea0902

Hakya divno! Želim ti puno sreće - mislila sam na tebe danas kad je doktor izaša na odinacije na transfer  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

hakya   sretno  !!
mury   i meni je endic  katastrofa  bez  stimulacije  ,  tko zna kako ce to kod mene ici  na sek. ivf    uh   :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> I sada jos jedno pitanje, jer sam totalno izgubljena pomalo u svemu tome dok si ne pozasipujem datume kada kuda mi je ici:
> 
> -svi ti nalazi koje trazi Dr P. za IVF koji je predvidjen 03/2012, a moram se s nalazima pojaviti u 01/2012 nece li biti zastarjeli do IVF-a??? 
> Mislim: ako sada napravim npr. taj AMH u KBC-u, a rezultat ce biti tek za misec dana, nije li to prerano ako trebam sve nalaze dobaviti do 01/2012? Strah me da li cemo sve stici obaviti i da li cemo dobiti sve te nalaze na vrijeme, pa bi ja to sve sto prije, da skinem s dnevnog reda, pa da se 1-2 mjeseci prije samog zahvata IVF malo odmorim od laboratorija i trckaranja, cekanja, stresa itd. Ili je to samo neka moja iluzija (utopija...) da cu se uspjet ista odmorit?!


samo da odgovorim  ,  amh  ti  ne moze  biti rano  ,  pokazat ce ti  isto  sad  vadila ili  u  12mj    , ako se dugo ceka ,( a to ni oni ne znaju) onda  nemoj da  zakasnis  ...a ostale nalaze  ( ne znam  koje ti dr.  trazi  ' ?)  npr.  hormone  mozes  vec vadit  , papu mozes vadit,  markere  mozes  ali pazi  vrijede ti  samo 6mj pa  da  ti ne ostare  ako  NEDAJ  BOZE    budes opet trebala,  hm  sta jos  ....e da  brisevi  ! oni  ti  moraju biti  sto blize  postupku

----------


## pirica

cure upadam ko padobranac ali zanima me da li znate kakva je statistika kbc firule tj imal li trudnica (forumskih i ne forumskih)

----------


## nea0902

Crvenkapica i Mury stvarno mi je žao zbog endometrija  :Sad:

----------


## Mury

Cure, izgleda sam ja naletila na dr. koja nezna baš raditi folikulometrije  :Sad: ...danas bila kod druge dr. i folikul 16 mm, a endometrij 7,9 mm  :Smile: ...dakle, bit će ovulacija, samo malo sa zakašnjenjem. Očekujem ju u ned. 15 DC...eto ipak ima nade, malo se diglo moje raspoloženje. Hvala vam svima na ljepim željama!!!
Crvenkapice, za endometrij pij obvezno sok od cikle ( ja pijem onaj iz DM-a 2-4 dl dnevno), te čaj od vrkute 2-3 salice i ananas. Meni pomaže, a odmoći valjda ne može! Kad ti startaš?I sretno ti!!!

----------


## Mury

Eh, da, *Hakya*, super za mrvice, sad ljepo mazi bušu i objavi nam prekrasnu betu za 2 tjedna  :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Mury presretna sam!  :Kiss:

----------


## vedre

Hakya kako si danas.jeli odmaraš?mislim na tebe i nadam se da ćeš nas iznenadit sa veeeelikom betom :Smile: 
Mury vidiš ipak sve polako dolazi na svoje kako triba.nada nije izgubljena.drži se.
meni danas 9dpt.nikakvih simptoma nema,jedino šta su mi prije 3 dana izašle bubuljice isto kao kad triban dobit.iskreno nemam nikakav osjećaj ni pozitivan ni neg.
crvenkapice naoružaj se ciklom i ananasom i navali :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

mury   super  :Very Happy: 
meni  cikla a ni ananas  ne pomazu,  a  vrkuta  mi  skrati ciklus

----------


## Hakya

Cure ja sam dobro, crvam se malo po krevetu,pa malo po trosjedu, pa gledam filmove,pa surfam internetom....
Evo dans brojim 1 dnt. i od jucer svako malo probada me dole nesto slicno kao kad moram dobit, neznam kako bi to opisala, i nesto kao da me zateze.To mi je pocelo odmah nakon sto je doktor napravio et. Sinoc nisam skoro nista spavala. 
Jucer sam nakon et.dobila injekciju brevactida, i ponovno drugu moram dobiti u srijedu. Dali je netko od vas isto dobio tu injekciju?
Jos mi je dao da pijem folacin i andol 100 po jednu dnevno.
Vedre i ja mislim na tebe i zeli mi ti sve naj naj i da se mala mrvica cvrsto uhvati :Zaljubljen: 
Mury super :Klap:  bas mi je drago za tebe :Heart: 
Svima saljem puno puno pozitivne vibre :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vedre

Hakya i meni je isto tako bilo odma poslje transfera i navečer me je tako bolilo.to je normalno.no sikiriki.a i  ja sam dobila brevactid odma nakon transfera i 5dpt isto tako.nije bitno u koje doba dana samo je bitno da ju dobiješ.folacin pijem već 3god.vidim da je tebi ipak dao andol100,a meni nije.znači tek tako si dobila andol bez ikakvih nalaza?
drži se draga.proći će i ovih 14dana :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*vedre* i *Hakya*, već mi fiiiiiiiino mirišete na trudnice  :Smile: 
*Crvenkapice*, nadam se da ćete ovaj pit endometrij slušati bolje nego do sada  :Smile: ...ipak probaj barem sok od cikle, možda pomogne  :Smile: 
I još jednom cure hvala na ljepim željama, i znajte da i ja vama svima od reda i od srca želim čim prije male mirišljive smotuljke  :Smile:

----------


## Hakya

Vedre dao mi je andol 100 zbog faktora trombofilije, ali kako dr. kaze da su male naznake pa zbog predrostrožnosti.

----------


## RuMo

Dobro jutro cure!

Eto, morala sam prelistati do zadnje procitanog i drago mi je zbog dobrih vijesti! Vedre i Hakya drzte se i sretno! Nadamo se najboljem!!! ♥

...Nedjeljno je jutro, a jucer sam si rekla da cu dana cijeli dan odmarati, jer smo imali naporan tjedan, a vidi di sam: vec u 7.30 na netu... "Kopkam" - kako bi mm rekao... 

Drago mi je da sam upala na ovaj forum i bas mi je drago da sam naisla na Vas, koje ste razumne i dajete odlicne informacije! To mi puno pomaze, nemate pojma! (Ustvari valjda imate, ali drago mi je u toj situaciji koristiti ovu frazu...) :D

Citam Vase postove i pomalo zapisujem neka pitanja na papiric, pa evo da ih utipkam pa 'ko stigne, nek' mi fino odgovara :D 

- Nisam glupa, ali nisam 100% sigurna: kada govorite o "beti", jel to beta HCG nalaz krvi?! (Inace nisam iz Hrv., pa ponekad nailazim na neke skracenice ili "slengove" koji mi nisu jos poznati, pa zato pitam, da znam...)

- Kako se rade folikulometrije? Citam gore o tome, pa sam si zapisala i to pitanje, posto sam i ja kod Dr. P. -a u utorak i to mi je 12. DC, pa ako nije rano, ja bi ga zamolila da vidi situaciju, ako to ne radi i bez pitanja... Mislim UZV cu 100% imat... Jel se to gleda UZV-om? 

- Kao sto vidite imam PCOS, pa zbog toga imam kako se Dr S. na jednom nalazu izrazio: "tvrdokorne anovulacije"... Jel tko zna je li moguce ipak imati spontanu ovulaciju povremeno samo tako iz cista mira??? Sta mogu sama napraviti da bi je imala... (Kasnije cu Vam reci sta sam koristila od 10/2010 sve do 08/2011 i kako je na mene utjecalo... Samo me sjetite, ok? Da ne zaboravim...) 

Sta se inace mene tice i "moje biljne ljekarne" nakupovali smo u zadnjih 3-4 godine sve i svasta, no trenutno pijem u 1. pol.cikl.: Caj od lista maline i vrkutu, a u drugoj polovici caj od (e da mi je znat na hrvatskom...) tzn. caj se latinski zove: Alchemilla vulgaris... A tijekom cijelog ciklusa svaki dan 2*2 kapsule konopljike... (Mislim da ne smijem reci marku, ali svakako navodim kolicini jer znam iz povjerljivih izvora, da dnevno 1 kaps. kako pisu za obicne pms tegobe nista ne vrijedi skoro...) 

Zahvaljujem curi koja mi je savjetovala u vezi pretraga (koje se kada mogu uradit), no sorry ali nisam sad zapamtila nick, a da ga provjerim mislim da bi sve ovo sta sam dosad napisala nestalo...  :Sad:  U svakom slucaju: thanks! I hvala svima drugima koji su mi dosad odgovorili na moje umotvorine...) 

Eto, toliko od mene, drzim fige svim trudnicama i buducim trudnicama! 

Zelim svima ugodnu nedjelju i uspjesan radni tjedan! 

Naprid Bili! (odnosno: Naprid Bebe!!!)

----------


## RuMo

Hakya: nesto sam uocila pa da Te pitam:

doli u Tvom potpisu pored suprugove diagnoze (moj ima istu) pise Ti gr III. Sta to znaci? Jel smim upitati koliki mu je broj i progresivna pokretljivost na zadnjem spermogramu? (Mm je radio krajem 09/2011 i imao je 26,6% progr. pokretljivih i 18 milijuna/mL) Ja se tome veselim, jer je prethodno imao samo 5% pokretnih i 8 milijuna (no ovaj nije radjen u CITU, pa mozda je zbog toga tolika razlika, a ipak mi je drago, jer mislim, da nisam uzaludno trosila masu novaca u zadnjih par mjeseci kako bi se njemu poboljsao spermiogram...

----------


## RuMo

A di mi je prethodni post??? Toliko sam puno napisala, a nije se pojavio? Zbog cega? Mozda kasni? Kako se onda ranije pojavio ovaj kasnije poslani?!

----------


## pea

Cure,molim vas potrebna mi je pomoć,jutros sam otišla predignuti utrogestane u ljekarni,
al njima je pao sustav i ne mogu ih dobiti bez recepta,a kako znate ja recepta nemam jer sve ide kompjuterski :Rolling Eyes: 
Ja ću poluditi :Evil or Very Mad: planiraju tek ujutro popravak..
Ako mi može molim vas jedna posuditi 4 kom. :Heart: 
Ja sam iz St,i doć ću di vam paše...ne mogu virovati da mi se ovo događa :Shock:

----------


## zlatica

Pea ja imam kutiju utrogestana.

----------


## Mury

Cure moje, meni LH test jutros napokon pozitivan. E sad, poslala sam dr. Poljaku mail u kome sam ga obavijestila da je LH test pozitivan, ali ne znam jel on nedjeljom čita mailove? Strah me da sutra ne bude prekasno za odmrzavanje jaj.stanica, a glupo mi ga nedjeljom na mob. zvati ( ta mora dr. nekada i odmoriti od nas žena)  :Grin:

----------


## pea

> Pea ja imam kutiju utrogestana.


Hvala vam cure :Heart:  sve koje ste se ponudile moj duboki  :Naklon: 
Uspila sam nabaviti,problem riješen.

----------


## Lua

> Cure moje, meni LH test jutros napokon pozitivan. E sad, poslala sam dr. Poljaku mail u kome sam ga obavijestila da je LH test pozitivan, ali ne znam jel on nedjeljom čita mailove? Strah me da sutra ne bude prekasno za odmrzavanje jaj.stanica, a glupo mi ga nedjeljom na mob. zvati ( ta mora dr. nekada i odmoriti od nas žena)


Ako ste se dogovorili da mu javš kad bude LH test pozitivan,onda ga nazovi....nemaš što izgubit...a i ti ćeš biti mirnija  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Hvala *Lua*, ako mo ne vrati mail za sat vremena, nazvat ću ga.

----------


## maca papucarica

Mury, zovi ga, jutros je i tako bio dežuran na transferima, nema ti što biti bed!

----------


## Mury

Dr. Poljak mi se javio na mail, od utorka utrogestan 3x1, te tranfer ili četvrtak ili subota  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## vedre

O Mury baš mi je drago zbog tebe.vidiš kako se sve mijenja i ide na bolje :Smile:  O dragi naš dr.P svaka vam čast.u svako doba ste uz nas.

----------


## Mury

> O dragi naš dr.P svaka vam čast.u svako doba ste uz nas.


Potpisujem!!!

----------


## Hakya

Danas mi je 2 dnt. Zanima me dali se vec danas moze pojaviti implantac. krvarenje, ako su mi vracene 5 dan bc? Negdje sam procitala da bi 2dnt.trebala biti implantacija ako su embriji vraceni 5 dan u stadiju bc. Mene i danas boli i to po prilicno kao da moram dobiti, a menga mi je jos daleko-trebam je dobiti oko 20.10., i popodne kad sam isla na wc i kad sam se obrisala pojavile su se tragovi krvi. Kad sam otisla ponovno na wc 3 sata iza toga nista mi vise nije bilo. Sad mi nista nije jasno, sta bo to moglo biti? To nije bila smeckasta boja kako neke cure pisu, vec bas crvena boja krvi. 
Mury drago mi je i molim se za tebe :Zaljubljen:  
Stvarno nema do Cita, moj veliki  :Naklon: 
RuMo neznam tocno sto znaci g.III, to mi pise u produzetku uz dojagnozu oligoasteno. Moj suprugug ima 1,2 mil., nepokretinih ima 84%,a  brzo usmj.pok.0%. Spermija pravilnog oblika ima 19%. Dr P. je odmah rekao da nema sanse da ostanemo trudni prirodnim putem, i da moze pokusavati podizati sper. s cim god hoce ali da nam je jedina sansa ICSI. Moj suprug uzima i ljekove za ankiz.spondilit. koltikosteroide a i to mu steti spermiogramu. Svaki put kad idemo u postupak on 10 dana prije mora prestati uzimati ljekove. Nadam se da sam ti pomogla sa ovim svojim informacijama. Koliko mogu viditi tvoj suprug je u puno boljem stanju od moga. Ne gubi nadu, meni je dr. rekao prije postupka da nije vazno koliko ih je ako on moze izolirati par dobrih i oploditi js. bitno je da ih nesto ima pa makar i ovako malo.Zato mi mozemo samo ici na ICSI.

----------


## KLARA31

Pa Hakya moguće da ti je impaltacijsko,pogotovo šta nije smeđe nego svježa krv,taman eto 7 dan od vađenja JS. Meni je vraćena skoro blastocista i 9.dpt sam imala smečkasto. 
Držim fige!!

----------


## tiki_a

Hakya, kad sam jednom imala transfer blastice, biologica mi je rekla da već taj peti dan ili naredni dan može započeti implantacija...

----------


## nea0902

Mury presretna sam! Sami nek sada nastavi sve pozitivno a mora  :Kiss:

----------


## RuMo

Hakya, hvala na odgovoru... Vjerojatno je to onda nekakvo stupnjevanje ozbiljnosti situacije, jer kod nas isto ima tih crtica, kod oligozoospermie I, a kod asthenozoosp. II. Sad mi je jasnije... 
Sve najbolje! 

(U utorak idem kod Dr.-a P., pa cu se javiti - ako nekog zanima - u kojem pravcu napredujemo... (Utjesno je sto savjetuje da napravimo jedan AIH dok cekamo na IVF, posto se spermogram mm-a nesto poboljsao, doktor veli da je "nelos"! Napokon nesto pozitivno u nasem zivotu!  :Smile: ))

Laku noc svima!

----------


## Mury

*Hakya*, meni to miriše na implantacijsko, jer svako druge ne dolazi u obzir  :Smile: Sretno!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Cure moje, meni LH test jutros napokon pozitivan. E sad, poslala sam dr. Poljaku mail u kome sam ga obavijestila da je LH test pozitivan, ali ne znam jel on nedjeljom čita mailove? Strah me da sutra ne bude prekasno za odmrzavanje jaj.stanica, a glupo mi ga nedjeljom na mob. zvati ( ta mora dr. nekada i odmoriti od nas žena)


kako to  mury  , to ti rekao da  radis doma lh test  ?  zar to tako ide ?  ja ni nemam  vise lh  testova,  moram li se  obezbijediti ?
i  da  sretno draga  moja

----------


## crvenkapica77

hakya  navijam da je  implantacijsko  ,  vibram    :Smile:

----------


## Mury

> kako to  mury  , to ti rekao da  radis doma lh test  ?  zar to tako ide ?  ja ni nemam  vise lh  testova,  moram li se  obezbijediti ?
> i  da  sretno draga  moja


Ma tebi neće vjerojatno terbati LH testovi, jer možeš u CITO na folikulomtrije. Ja sam iz ZG, pa sam si htjela olakšati da ne idem u CITO na folikulometrije, pa sam naletila na dr. koja izgleda nema pojma o folikulometriji i mjerenju folikula i endometrija... :Sad: , te u petak napokon nađem dr. koja nešto normalno izjmeri ( folikul od 16 mm i endometrij od 7,9mm). I kako se na temelju toga nalaza očekivala ovulacija jučer ili danas, a u sub. i ned. niti privatnici ne rade folikulometrije ( išla sma privatno na folikulometrije, nije mi se dalo u bolnicama MPO dr-ima pojašnjavati zašto ja iz ZG idem u CITO, jer me svi zbog toga popljuju  :Sad:  ), onda mi je dr. Poljak rekao da si kupim clear blue digitalne testove ( ti su najpouzdaniji), da se preko vikenda testiram i javim mu pozitivan rezultat  :Smile: ...uh jesam se raspisala!
Eto, draga sretno ti, sad ćeš ti mojim stopama  :Smile:

----------


## RuMo

Evo moj stari post pojavio se tek danas, a vec ga sigurno nitko  nije ni citao jer je ubacen tamo prije par dana, na stari datum, stoga ga kopiram i stavljam opet:

Eto, morala sam prelistati do zadnje procitanog i drago mi je zbog dobrih vijesti! Vedre i Hakya drzte se i sretno! Nadamo se najboljem!!! ♥

...Nedjeljno je jutro, a jucer sam si rekla da cu dana cijeli dan odmarati, jer smo imali naporan tjedan, a vidi di sam: vec u 7.30 na netu... "Kopkam" - kako bi mm rekao... 

Drago mi je da sam upala na ovaj forum i bas mi je drago da sam naisla na Vas, koje ste razumne i dajete odlicne informacije! To mi puno pomaze, nemate pojma! (Ustvari valjda imate, ali drago mi je u toj situaciji koristiti ovu frazu...) :D

Citam Vase postove i pomalo zapisujem neka pitanja na papiric, pa evo da ih utipkam pa 'ko stigne, nek' mi fino odgovara :D 

- Nisam glupa, ali nisam 100% sigurna: kada govorite o "beti", jel to beta HCG nalaz krvi?! (Inace nisam iz Hrv., pa ponekad nailazim na neke skracenice ili "slengove" koji mi nisu jos poznati, pa zato pitam, da znam...)

- Kako se rade folikulometrije? Citam gore o tome, pa sam si zapisala i to pitanje, posto sam i ja kod Dr. P. -a u utorak i to mi je 12. DC, pa ako nije rano, ja bi ga zamolila da vidi situaciju, ako to ne radi i bez pitanja... Mislim UZV cu 100% imat... Jel se to gleda UZV-om? 

- Kao sto vidite imam PCOS, pa zbog toga imam kako se Dr S. na jednom nalazu izrazio: "tvrdokorne anovulacije"... Jel tko zna je li moguce ipak imati spontanu ovulaciju povremeno samo tako iz cista mira??? Sta mogu sama napraviti da bi je imala... (Kasnije cu Vam reci sta sam koristila od 10/2010 sve do 08/2011 i kako je na mene utjecalo... Samo me sjetite, ok? Da ne zaboravim...) 

Sta se inace mene tice i "moje biljne ljekarne" nakupovali smo u zadnjih 3-4 godine sve i svasta, no trenutno pijem u 1. pol.cikl.: Caj od lista maline i vrkutu, a u drugoj polovici caj od (e da mi je znat na hrvatskom...) tzn. caj se latinski zove: Alchemilla vulgaris... A tijekom cijelog ciklusa svaki dan 2*2 kapsule konopljike... (Mislim da ne smijem reci marku, ali svakako navodim kolicini jer znam iz povjerljivih izvora, da dnevno 1 kaps. kako pisu za obicne pms tegobe nista ne vrijedi skoro...) 

Zahvaljujem curi koja mi je savjetovala u vezi pretraga (koje se kada mogu uradit), no sorry ali nisam sad zapamtila nick, a da ga provjerim mislim da bi sve ovo sta sam dosad napisala nestalo...  U svakom slucaju: thanks! I hvala svima drugima koji su mi dosad odgovorili na moje umotvorine...) 

Eto, toliko od mene, drzim fige svim trudnicama i buducim trudnicama! 

Zelim svima ugodno poslijepodne! 

Naprid Bili! (odnosno: Naprid Bebe!!!)

----------


## slava77

dugo me nije bilo pa samo da svim curama koje su ugledale plus čestitam i zaželim školsku trudnoću  :Heart: 
svim ostalim curama puno sreće i sve one koje ste odabrale Cito niste pogriješile  :Klap: 

pea tebi poseban pozdrav i sretno  :Heart:  ( mislim da sam dobro povezala tko si)

----------


## peugeot206

Evo da se i ja javim. Sutra u 12.30 idem na folikulometriju kod mog najdražeg dr P. pa ćemo vidit jesmo li dobili išta ekipe sa femarom. Lip pozdrav svima.

----------


## crvenkapica77

aha  mury ,  jesam ja  zbunjola   :Grin: 
peugeot  sretno   sutra  
slava  tebi veliki pozzzzz
rumo...beta je  nalaz krvi  trudnoce  u nju svi vjerujemo  a ne u testove koji nekad znaju  slagat   :Smile: 
da folikulometrije se rade  uzv  , dr.gleda folikule  na jajnicima  
slobodno  pitaj   sta te god zanima   :Wink:

----------


## pea

> dugo me nije bilo pa samo da svim curama koje su ugledale plus čestitam i zaželim školsku trudnoću 
> svim ostalim curama puno sreće i sve one koje ste odabrale Cito niste pogriješile 
> 
> pea tebi poseban pozdrav i sretno  ( mislim da sam dobro povezala tko si)



O lipa moja trudnice :Zaljubljen:  dobro si povezala :Yes: 
Baš lipo šta nas se sitiš :Heart: 
Hakya to mora biti implatancijsko~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Vedre kad je beta?
Crvenkapice , Mury,Peugeot sretno cure :Very Happy:

----------


## vedre

ajoj cure moje ja sam se izgleda baš prehladila.nos mi curi,stalno kišem i mislim da mi je grlo malo upaljeno.neznam šta da uzmem????šta vi mislite???neznam šta smijem popit?help
uglavnom u sitno brojin dane :Smile: u čet je beta.neznam šta da mislim.šmrc.bilo mi je izašlo dosta bubuljica na licu i već danas su skoro prošle,a tako mi je uvik prije nego triban dobit pa se bojim da ću se i ovaj put razočarat...ipak ostalo je još malo nade :Smile: 
Peugeot sretno sutra
Hakya kako si mi ti danas

----------


## Mury

*vedre*, meni ta tvoja možebitna prehlada miriše na jedan od prvih simptima trudnoće  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

ajoj Mury volila bi da je tako :Smile: ali više ni sama ništa neznam.evo maloprije sam mjerila temp i varira mi od 37-37.5.mislim da sam pokupila neku gripicu.

----------


## Mury

> ajoj Mury volila bi da je takoali više ni sama ništa neznam.evo maloprije sam mjerila temp i varira mi od 37-37.5.mislim da sam pokupila neku gripicu.


Možda se ta gripica zove mala mrvica i mogla bi ju imati još 8,5 mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## RuMo

> aha  mury ,  jesam ja  zbunjola  
> peugeot  sretno   sutra  
> slava  tebi veliki pozzzzz
> rumo...beta je  nalaz krvi  trudnoce  u nju svi vjerujemo  a ne u testove koji nekad znaju  slagat  
> da folikulometrije se rade  uzv  , dr.gleda folikule  na jajnicima  
> slobodno  pitaj   sta te god zanima


Hvala na odgovoru!  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

Mury rječi ti se pozlatile :Smile: 
vidim da od sutra krećeš sa utrogestanima i neka ti je sa srećom.drži se.kako sam ti i već prije napisala, vidiš da sve polako dolazi na svoje.
cure držite se

----------


## Hakya

Vedre ja sam danas dobro, mada me i dalje dole boli i nikako ne prestaje, nekada malo jace, nekada slabije.
Samo bih spavala, ali to prepisujem utrogestanima, kao i bolne i natecene prsi.
Vise mi nema krvi kada se obrisem na wc, samo mi se to jucer pojavilo i to jedan put, nakon toga nista.
Daj boze Vedre da se ta prehladica kako kaze Mury zove mrvica i da se cvrsto uhvatila za svoju mamu, vibram iz sveg  :Heart:  za to
Svim curama Pea, Mury, Peugeot206,Crvenkapica77i ostale koje nisam spomenula zelim sve naj naj i saljem puno pozitivne vibre :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## peugeot206

Evo bila ja danas na folikulometriji. Pitala sam dr P koliko ima ekipe a  on mi je samo odgovorio da ih ima. Dao mi je danas 3 menopura, sutra i preksutra a u petak mi je ultrazvuk u 13.30. Ja zadovoljna  :Very Happy:  -glavno da sam dobro reagirala ma femaru. Svim curama zelim sve naj. Lip pozdrav!!

----------


## pea

> Evo bila ja danas na folikulometriji. Pitala sam dr P koliko ima ekipe a  on mi je samo odgovorio da ih ima. Dao mi je danas 3 menopura, sutra i preksutra a u petak mi je ultrazvuk u 13.30. Ja zadovoljna  -glavno da sam dobro reagirala ma femaru. Svim curama zelim sve naj. Lip pozdrav!!


Bravo peugeot :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vedre

evo još ovaj dan da prođe i sutra betaaa.sinoć sam sanjala da vadim krv.izludilo me ovo više :Smile: čak sam jutros tila kupit test ali ipak sam odustala,a možda se do kraja dana i pridomislin.
cure kako ste mi vi.
Mury jeli transfer sutra ili???
Hakya kako tvoji maleni :Smile: .odmaraš li ili se gibaš.
Peugeot drago mi je da si dobro reagirala i sretno u petak na uzv
cure  :Very Happy:  za sve vas.držite se

----------


## venddy

Peugeot ja čekam tvoju brojku
vedre neka sutra poskakuje forum :Yes:

----------


## Hakya

Vedre puno srece sutra i navijam za veliku betu
Ima sutra da svi skacemo od srece :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Peugeot206 super za prvi uzv, ja sam prezadovoljna kako sam reagirala na femaru, vjerujem da ce tako biti i tebi
Ja sam dobro, danas brojim 5 dnt., i dalje me dole boli i zateze, malo me pusti pa ponovno, valjda je to dobar znak
Primjetila sam zadnja dva dana da sam stalno gladna, cim nesto pojedem, nakon 10 min. osjecam prazan zeludac.
Vedre izlazim vani, obavljam sve sto i inace samo malo laganije, i ipak se malo vise odmaram.
E da i prsi me bole i nekako su se napuhale, ali to moze biti sve od utrogestana.
Svim curama zelim puno srece i velike bete :Zaljubljen: 
Vedre jos jednom mislim na tebe i sretno sutra :Heart:

----------


## Mury

*vedre* sretno sutra, i obraduj ovaj dio foruma  :Smile: 
Meni transfer u sub, dakle ide se na blastice  :Very Happy:

----------


## vedre

o drage moje fala vam svima na vibrama i na podršci.baš mi triba.iskreno,baš sam danas pomalo nervozna.a šta da vam kažem kad sve znadete :Smile:  :Smile: 
Mury drago mi je da se ide na blastice.šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za opuštanje.
Hakya drago mi je da si dobro.vidim da imaš sve simptome baš kako triba :Smile: 
cure moje,samo hrabro naprid.doći će i nama naša sreća  :Heart: .

----------


## crvenkapica77

vedre  sretno   :Heart:

----------


## pea

Vedre~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veeliku betu

----------


## aleksandraj

vedre~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vedre

nažalost drage moje kod mene i ovaj put bez uspjeha.ipak nije bila treća sreća.beta 1,2.
odmah sam zvala drP i on je bio razočaran.znam da sam dala sve od sebe.uglavnom odmorit ću 1mj pa opet krećemo.ne odustajem.
sve vas pratim i mislim na vas.big kisssss

----------


## KLARA31

vedre  :Love:

----------


## Pinky

ne stignem zbog bebica na net, ali šaljem vam svima pregršt vibri, da što prije krenete mojim stopama, ako treba i duplim ko ja 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

mury, drago mi je da nisi odustala, svu sreću ovog svijeta ti želim!!!!
matto cmooooooooooooook, kad je termin??
svima puno poljubaca

----------


## pea

Vedre  :Love:

----------


## Mury

Oh *vedre*, baš sam se razočarala tvojom betom  :Sad: , drži se i u nove pobjede čim prije  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ah vedre   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Mojca

Vedre, draga... žao mi je.  :Sad:  
 :Love:

----------


## Hakya

Vedre :Love:

----------


## peugeot206

Vedre žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## matto

Pinky za tebe i curice :Kiss: , raduje me svaki tvoj post pa i ovako kratak, neka su tebi pune ruke posla a to želim i ostalim curama s foruma. Termin mi je krajem studenoga, još nemam precizan datum (a tko na kraju krajeva zna točan datum :Wink: ), jer moj liječnik računa termin s danom transfera, a netko računa s danom zadnje m. pa sad :Cool:  ne zamaram se i još mi to izgleda daleko, Jučer smo bili na uzv. (34 tjedna) i sve je uredu, dečko je težak 2700g i nekao se nadam da neće biti iznenađenja tj.trčanja u bolnicu.
Curama u postupcima puno sreće, a tužnicama  :Love: .

----------


## rozalija

> Vedre žao mi je


X

----------


## peugeot206

Evo ja danas bila na ultrazvuku. Kaže dr P. da sam reagirala na femaru ko djevojčica. Uspija je vidit 5 a kaže da ima još.Sutra ujutro mi je opet ultrazvuk. Kaže da bi punkcija trebala biti u ponediljak ili utorak. Eto toliko za sad. Lip pozdrav svima.

----------


## vedre

Mury sretno danas na transferu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~,odmaraj....
Peugeot baš mi je drago da si dobro reagirala.samo hrabro naprid.
Hakya kako si mi ti???
ja evo guram nekako.već je danas došla vještica i nažalost radujem joj se jer znam da ću što prije krenit  u nove pobjede.
drage moje držite mi se...pratim vas :Smile:  big kissss za sve

----------


## Mury

Evo cure moje da i ovdje prijavim transfer dvije blastice  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  iz sek. IVF-a u CITU.
Hvala svima na podršci  :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

Mury... od srca ti želim da uspije. 
 :Heart:

----------


## nea0902

Mury  :Kiss:

----------


## Hakya

Mury :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Hvala vam svima od srca!!! 
*Mojca*, zar si nam ti još u komadu? Ajde neka ti je sretan susret sa tvojom bebicom  :Kiss: 
*Hakya*, želim da nas brzo razveseliš ljepom betom  :Smile:

----------


## RuMo

Pozdrav svim curama koje se trude ostat trudne!

Imam par pitanja, pa ako bi mi netko znao odgovoriti bila bi zahvalna  :Smile: ) 

1) Kako tocno ide slijed dogadjaja kada se radi HSG u CITO-u... (Ceka me to iduci misec, pa sam se malo pripala... Nista ne znam o tome, samo znam da navodno manje boli nego da rade u bolnici, a Dr. P. je rekao, da boli, ali da krace boli... Nista drugo ne znam, a htjela bi znati kako ide sve to skupa, pa da se uspijem pripremiti psihicki... 

2) AIH ili inseminacija: da li se placa u CITO-u? IVF ako ide preko HZZO-a iako je u CITO-u ne placa se, to znam, ali placa li se prvi pokusaj inseminacije, ili i to ide preko HZZO-a? Ako se placa: koliko? (Treba se i za to pripremit takodjer psihicki, ali i financijski... Pa bolje da znam na vrime, jel tako?)  :Smile: )

Molim Vas ako mi mozete pomoc i odgovoriti sta prije! 

Lijep pozdrav i hvala!

----------


## maca papucarica

Bok *RuMo*!
Na neka ti pitanja mogu odgovoriti, a na neke će se dijelove nadovezat cure sa više znanja...
*1.* Hsg ti mogu potanko opisati jer sam ga i sama radila prije nekoliko mjeseci u Cita. Bilo bi dobro napraviti briseve, ako ih nisi skoro radila, ako si ih radila nedavno, vjerojatno češ ipak preventivno dobiti kuru nekih antibiotika 7-10 dana prije hsg. Javiš im se 1. dc i dogovoriš hsg za neki dan neposredno nakon prestanka krvarenja. Kad dođeš u Cito, sestra ti da injekciju Voltarena i vodi te na hsg. Hsg obavljaš u poliklinici Kalajžić u prizemlju zgrade gdje je i Cito. Legneš na rendgenski stol, dr ti uvede kateter (taj dio kad je kateter unutra boli, po mom iskustvu, kao jači menstrualni grč ali je bol konstantna, a utješno je što su oni jaaako obazrivi i ekstra brzi tako da bol ne traje duže od 1 minute, podnošljivo), brzo uštrca kontrast, tehničar brzo (dodatno požurivan od dr. P  :Smile: ) poslika, izvade kateter i ti se več presvlačiš. Dobiješ svoje slikice i ideš gore kod dr da preglada slike i da ti nalaz.Ja sam ponijela uložak u slučaju krvarenja kojeg kod mene nije bilo. Sestra mi je rekla da popodne popijem nešto protiv bolova, što isto nije bilo potrebno. 
*2.* AIH se u Cita plaća 1000 kn u što su uključene i folikulometrije i spermiogram koji naprave kako bi se vidjelo sa čime rade. Ne znam je li moguće i njega obaviti preko HZZO-a ali mislim da se to ni ne isplati. 6 besplatnih postupaka koje nam HZZO omogućuje po meni ipak trebaju biti rezervirani za (ne daj bože, ali...) puuuno skuplje IVF-ove. IVF preko HZZO  (u Cita) ipak treba "uhvatiti", pacijenata je puno a imaju ograničen broj takvih postupaka.
Nadam se da sam ti malo pomogla i sretno!

----------


## Inesz

> Bok *RuMo*!
> *2.* AIH se u Cita plaća 1000 kn u što su uključene i folikulometrije i spermiogram koji naprave kako bi se vidjelo sa čime rade. Ne znam je li moguće i njega obaviti preko HZZO-a ali mislim da se to ni ne isplati. 6 besplatnih postupaka koje nam HZZO omogućuje po meni ipak trebaju biti rezervirani za (ne daj bože, ali...) puuuno skuplje IVF-ove. IVF preko HZZO  (u Cita) ipak treba "uhvatiti", pacijenata je puno a imaju ograničen broj takvih postupaka.
> Nadam se da sam ti malo pomogla i sretno!


AIH se ne broji kao jedan od 6 postupaka koji idu na teret HZZO.
U tih 6 HZZO postupaka ne idu ni tzv prirodnjaci (postupak bez lijekova) i poluprirodnjaci (postupak uz klomifen ili femaru).

Kao postupak na teret HZZO računa se samo onaj u kojem su korišteni lijekovi za stimulaciju poput gonala, menopura i dr.

----------


## maca papucarica

I ja naučih nešto novo... Tnx Inesz!

----------


## RuMo

Hvala Vam cure, sad znam sve, samo trebam cekat menstruaciju... I da, dobila sam antibiotik da ga popijem od 1. dana menstruacije kroz 7 dana... Sad shvacam i zasto sam njega dobila, jer sam to zaboravila pitat dr-a P.  :Smile:  

Javim se pocetkom 11. mjeseca (ako ne ranije) kad prodjem HSG...

Aha, i jos nesto: ako je HSG zracenje, nije li to stetno ako npr. brzo poslije toga bude AIH??? Mislim, nece li nesto krivo poci zbog tog zracenja??? 

Hvala i pozdrav!

----------


## maca papucarica

Rentgensko zračenje je opasno za plod, ali ne za js (ja sam pitala dr,  :Grin: ), bar ne više nego što je štetno jedno zračenje za ostale stanice u organizmu.

----------


## nea0902

Mislim da spermiogram, meni bar; nije ukljucen u cijenu AIH-a. To sam sigurna ... Mozda sam samo ja to trebala platiti ali znam da sam to platila extra - mislim 300 kn i štopericu plačaš isto mislim 300 kn  :Smile:  obrada sperme na dan Aih je ukljucena u cijenu ali kada se dolazi na savjetovanje dr trazi briseve i spermiogram - bar je meni tako bilo.
Sretno Rumo

----------


## KLARA31

Poslije HSG-a u CITO meni je dr.P. savjetovao da odmah mogu radit na djetetu,valjda zračenje ne šteti,a i antibiotici koje sam pila rekao je da nema veze,zapravo neke žene i ostanu ubrzo poslije trudne, jer ta tekučina učini jajovode prohodnijima pa je spermijima lakši put...

----------


## KLARA31

kako ti je maca opisala tako je u mene izgledao hsg samo sa posljedicama,prokrvarila sam odmah,nisu me upozorili na mogučnost krvarenja,sestra mi bila zaboravila reći za pit antibiotike, bolovi mi nisu prestali kao ni krvarenje 3 dana,ležala doma u krevetu i previjala se...i ono šta mi je najgore-niti 1 minutu poslije ja nisam ležala na onom stolu nakon što su otišli doktori,došla je sestra i rekla - ajde diži se,nećemo izigravati bolesnicu,da bi ja stala s njom na hodniku čekala sliku rendgena-te riječi njene ću pamtit...

i AIH na firule se ne broji,iako sam dobila štopericu i koji Menopur čisto radi podrške folikulima,svejedno se nisu brojali u onih 6 bespl. postupaka!

----------


## RuMo

> Mislim da spermiogram, meni bar; nije ukljucen u cijenu AIH-a. To sam sigurna ... Mozda sam samo ja to trebala platiti ali znam da sam to platila extra - mislim 300 kn i štopericu plačaš isto mislim 300 kn  obrada sperme na dan Aih je ukljucena u cijenu ali kada se dolazi na savjetovanje dr trazi briseve i spermiogram - bar je meni tako bilo.
> Sretno Rumo


hvala nea i svim ostalima isto... 

a sta tocno znaci "stoperica"?! Ja sam jos relativno "nova" u tim pojmovima...  :Sad:

----------


## RuMo

> kako ti je maca opisala tako je u mene izgledao hsg samo sa posljedicama,prokrvarila sam odmah,nisu me upozorili na mogučnost krvarenja,sestra mi bila zaboravila reći za pit antibiotike, bolovi mi nisu prestali kao ni krvarenje 3 dana,ležala doma u krevetu i previjala se...i ono šta mi je najgore-niti 1 minutu poslije ja nisam ležala na onom stolu nakon što su otišli doktori,došla je sestra i rekla - ajde diži se,nećemo izigravati bolesnicu,da bi ja stala s njom na hodniku čekala sliku rendgena-te riječi njene ću pamtit...
> 
> i AIH na firule se ne broji,iako sam dobila štopericu i koji Menopur čisto radi podrške folikulima,svejedno se nisu brojali u onih 6 bespl. postupaka!


Joj Klara, zao mi je sta su tako postupali s Tobom...  :Sad: ( A reci mi, koja je sestra prisutna kad se radi hsg? CITO-ova ili iz Kalajzica?!

----------


## maca papucarica

> a sta tocno znaci "stoperica"?! Ja sam jos relativno "nova" u tim pojmovima...


Štoperica je injekcija HCG hormona koja se daje kako bi tempirali ovulaciju i potakli sazrijevanje js (u Cita je to najčešće Ovitrelle, 250 kn). Na hsg-u je s tobom citova sestra, tvoj dr i radiolog iz Kalajžića.

----------


## KLARA31

da CITO-ova,valjda je imala loš dan,za nepovjerovat,inače i sada je viđam redovno pa je ful ljubazna,a Ovitrelle je u CITO 300kn,bar meni uvik bio...

----------


## nea0902

Klara ni ja nisam ležala jer nije bilo potrebe da ležim. Pitala me mogu li, rekla sam sam da i upozorila me na krvarenje. Kod mene ga je bilo jako malo, ali ga je bilo. Antibiotik mi dr-ica nije dala ali mi nije ni trebao jer sam se ok osijecala.
RuMo svi svmo različiti i svako svoje islustvo vrednuje prema sebi. Meni su i dr., i sestra (koja je bila divna) i radiolog bili super, ali me bolilo. Dobro je sta nisam znala sta me ceka i sta je trajalo kratko  :Smile:  ima cura kojima je ovo bilo ocajno a ima i cura kojima je ovo bilo bezbolno iskustvo. Nadam se da ce tebi biti sto manje bolno  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

Mury  :Klap:  za blastice.nadam se da se dobro osjećaš i da imaš još veću volju i više nade.
hakya jeli brojiš dane :Smile: 
RuMo,kako ti je nea0902 napisala,svi imamo različita iskustva.mene je hsg bolio.radila sam ga isto u cita. dr i sestra su bili prekrasni prema meni.sestra me je cilo vrime držala za ruku i mazila,ali kažem ti baš je bolilo.
crvenkapice77 kada krećeš???
svim curama šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.

----------


## Hakya

Vedre brojim i sto se blizi taj petak sve sam vise u panici, doslo mi je da danas kupim test i da ga napravim, ali mislim da nemam hrabrosti za to pa cu ipak cekati betu.

----------


## vedre

Hakya ja nevirujen u testove jer su dosta puta dali krivi rezultat.i nebi želila da mi bude plus na testu a ono beta negativna.to bi me dokrajčilo.tako da ti ja u svoja 3 postupka nisam nikada kupila test.izdrži :Smile: 
znam da je panika prisutna.ja sam zadnji dan prije bete bila izgubljena od misli.od srca se nadam da ćeš ovaj put dočekat trocifrenu betu :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

Meni je test pokazao 2 crtice na 12.DPT i to predvečer,isto sam ga iskoristila onako bez veze vjerujući da će bit 1 crtica

cure sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## KLARA31

> Klara ni ja nisam ležala jer nije bilo potrebe da ležim. Pitala me mogu li, rekla sam sam da i upozorila me na krvarenje. Kod mene ga je bilo jako malo, ali ga je bilo. Antibiotik mi dr-ica nije dala ali mi nije ni trebao jer sam se ok osijecala.
> RuMo svi svmo različiti i svako svoje islustvo vrednuje prema sebi. Meni su i dr., i sestra (koja je bila divna) i radiolog bili super, ali me bolilo. Dobro je sta nisam znala sta me ceka i sta je trajalo kratko  ima cura kojima je ovo bilo ocajno a ima i cura kojima je ovo bilo bezbolno iskustvo. Nadam se da ce tebi biti sto manje bolno


Nisi ležala 1 minutu na onom stolu nakon što su izašli doktori?! Meni je Poljak rekao lezi dok se ne budeš osjećala da možeš se dignit...Izvikao se na sestru kako mi nije rekla za antibiotike,nema veze antibiotik sa osjećanjem dobro ili loše,on se uzima 7 dana prije radi preventive infekcije-bar je meni tako Poljak rekao...

----------


## nea0902

Nisam ... Kazem ti  :Smile:

----------


## peugeot206

Evo da javim- meni sutra punkcija. Javim šta je bilo.Lip pozdrav i sretno svima.

----------


## Mury

*peugeot206*, sretno na punkciji, da bude ljepih stanica, i dobar tulum u labu  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## venddy

peugeot navijam za tebe, sretno sutra

----------


## MARINA25

Cure!!!
odobren nam je postupak preko HZZO- a.U planiranom protokolu će se koristiti :FEMARA, MENOPUR, CETROTIDE.
Da li će cijeli postupak biti na teret HZZO -a ili?

----------


## peugeot206

Evo da javim-sve u redu prošlo,malo me bolilo al sve za cilj. Dobila sam 3 komada. Znači ipak nisam dobro reagirala na femaru jer je dr P. na ultrazvuku vidija 6 komada.



> Cure!!!
> odobren nam je postupak preko HZZO- a.U planiranom protokolu će se koristiti :FEMARA, MENOPUR, CETROTIDE.
> Da li će cijeli postupak biti na teret HZZO -a ili?


ja sam bila na istom postupku s tim da sam dobila samo jednu inekciju cetrotida i 18 menopura. Platit ćeš samo femaru 600 kn i to ti je cili trošak. Sritno!!!

----------


## peugeot206

Zaboravih napisat-fala cure na pozitivnim vibrama!! Lip pozdrav.

----------


## darmar

peugeot206¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨da se sve tri lijepo oplode :Smile: SRETNO!

----------


## vedre

peugeot,nisi baš dobro odreagirala,jer kada te usporedim smenom i mojim niskim AMH 1.4 pmol/l,a dobila sam isto kao i ti.ali opet budi sritna da reagiraš.u dosta slučajeva i samo 1 je bio dovoljan.draga moja želim ti da se sva 3oplode i da ti ih vrate na čuvanje :Smile: 
a koliko si dobila kada si bila na femari+menopur???

----------


## MARINA25

Peugoet206 , hvala ti, mene očekuje isti protokol kao tvoj, jedna cetrotide i menopuri.

Sretno!! :Heart:

----------


## venddy

peugeot želim ti da baš te tri budu bingo i nek budu dvojčeki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.

----------


## peugeot206

> peugeot,nisi baš dobro odreagirala,jer kada te usporedim smenom i mojim niskim AMH 1.4 pmol/l,a dobila sam isto kao i ti.ali opet budi sritna da reagiraš.u dosta slučajeva i samo 1 je bio dovoljan.draga moja želim ti da se sva 3oplode i da ti ih vrate na čuvanje
> a koliko si dobila kada si bila na femari+menopur???


Tada sam dobila 6 js i sve su se oplodile al se nažalost nisu primile. Samo da još napišem da me jutros zvala sestra S. i rekla da su se sve tri oplodile al da jedna malo šteka za ove dvi al da su biolozi rekli da je možda zato jer su ih jutros rano pogledali pa možda i ta uznapreduje. Transfer mi je u petak. Eto cure moje drage,fala vam na lipim željama. Svima šaljem puuuno pozitivnih vibra. javim u petak šta je bilo. Lip pozdrav!

----------


## Mury

peugeot206, neka ti ovo bude sretan trabsfer!!!

----------


## vedre

Hakya još 1 dan :Smile: .izdrži.kako si mi.kako se osjećaš?nadam se veeelikoj beti.mislim na tebe.
peugeot sretno sutra i da ti sva 3 vrate na čuvanje :Smile: 
mury kako si mi ti?puno sriće svi curama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Hakya

Evo nekako izdrzavam Vedre, jedva cekam sutra da vadim betu jer je ovo za izludit
Suza suzu goni ko da je sve vec gotovo, neznam totalna sam koma jutros
Samo da vise ova agonija prođe

----------


## vedre

nažalost,znam kako ti je.u prva 2 postupka pucale su me emocije za poludit.zadnja 2d prije bete isto tako sam bila u suzama.ovaj treći put nisam plakala.daj bože da tvoje suze ovaj put budu suze radosnice :Smile: .mislim na tebe  :Heart: .

----------


## KLARA31

Hakya zašto ne napraviš test,ao je negativan opet ne mora ništa značit,a ako je pozitivan uljepšat će ti dan  :Smile:

----------


## sildad

Peugeot i ovim putem da ti poželim sretno na transferu. Nadam se i navijam da ovaj put bude T.
Hakya, curo glavu gore, ne bih htjela nikog uvrijediti jer mi je sve to simpatično, ali po mom iskustvu šta je cura više neuračunjiva pred betu, to postoji veća šansa da je trudna.  :Laughing:

----------


## Mury

> mury kako si mi ti?


Hm, ne baš dobro, od jučer me noge bole, a to mi je do sada uvijek bio najsigurniji simptome vještice  :Sad: ...bojim se da ni ovaj put neću ni blizu betu dočekati  :Sad: ...prošli put prokrvarila 8 DNT ( danas mi je 5 DNT).
Sretno svima!!!

----------


## vedre

ajoj Mury drži se.žao mi je da ti je tako i da se tako osjećaš.znam da si u velikom strahu.tvoj potpis mi je tako tužan i svaki put kada ga pročitam baš mi je žao.žao mi je iskreno.nemam nekih velikih rječi da te utješim.i sama znaš da smo sve različite.svaka od nas je slučaj za sebe i svaka reagira drugačije.o kada bi sve bilo tako lako i jednostavno,ali nažalost nije.od  :Heart: ti želim da uspijete ovaj put draga moja :Smile:

----------


## vedre

peugeot sretno sutra na transferu.Hakya u mislima si mi.jedva čekam sutra.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da lakše spavaš večeras i da nas sutra obraduješ.

----------


## sildad

Peugeot, Hakya, Mury  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Ah, *vedre*, rasplakala si me  :Love: 
sildad, hakya, peugeot i ostale cure  :Love:

----------


## MARINA25

Ajme, cure moje.....nisam od nekih velikih riječi, ali zato sam osječajna 100 %
Držite se cure i vjerujte , ništa nam drugo ne preostaje :Love:

----------


## Inesz

cure, držite se. sretno svakoj od vas. molim vas, imajte u svojim pametnim glavicama onu-da nikad nije toliko beznadno kako nam se nekad čini.

čekam sa vama.  :Smile: 

ima pitanje-može li se amh izvaditi u splitu i gdje se rade nalazi za krvnu grupu, hepatitise, aids, sifilis i drugo što treba za postupak? koliko se čekaju nalazi?

hvala!

----------


## venddy

sve se radi u Splitu, potrebno je imati nekoliko uputnica i nešto živaca za sve obić. Amh se vadi u centralnom laboratoriju na Firulama odmah pored Hitne (gdje se vade i svi ostali hormoni osim TSH), ako se već u ponedjeljak izvadi krv za AMH mislm da bi nalaz mogla dobit već početkom slijedećeg mjeseca (čini mi se da su rekli da se do 20 i nekog u mjesecu pošalje u ZG, a oni vrate negdje početkom mjeseca). Ako ne stigne onda tek nalaz u prosincu. Krvan grupa i nešto od ovih zaraza (ne mogu se sjetit više što, možda i sve od navedenog) radi se u bolnici na Križinama, mislim da je drugi kat i nalaz bude za nekoliko dana. Ako sve zaraze nisu na Križinama onda eventualno još nešto ide na Higijenski al nisam ti sasvim sigurna.

----------


## Inesz

Venddy, hvala. Puno si pomogla.
A genetski testovi za trombofiliju, može li u St?

----------


## venddy

sve može, uputnica i ide u laboratorij koji je u istoj zgradi kao i patologija, vadi se mislim do 10 sati, nalaz dođe na kućnu adresu za nekih 15 dana.

----------


## Inesz

Hvala ti V. :Smile:

----------


## vedre

Mury   :Heart:

----------


## Hakya

Beta 14dnt. 1112,2 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
U ponediljak me dr. salje vadit ponovo da vidi kako se dupla
Ja luuuuuuuda, jos nemogu doc sebi da se ovo meni dogada
Hvala svima na dobrim vibrama i zeljama :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

pa  Hakya  to je  za poludit dobra  beturina  jeeeeeeeeeee    :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
cestitam   od   :Heart:

----------


## sildad

Bravo Hakya, čestitam od srca.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vedre

Hakya cilo ovo vrime sam za tebe imala neki extra dobar osjećaj.čestitam od srca. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: bravo draga.uživaj u ovome danu i svakom drugom koji dolazi.

----------


## KLARA31

Hakya čestitam!!!  :Very Happy: 
Baš mi je drago!

----------


## nea0902

Nekako sam znala  :Smile:  Čestitam od srca  :Kiss: 
mury ... Sunce glavu gori  :Kiss:  nije gotovo dok nije gotovo. Znam da je tesko biti pozitivan, mozda je i obrambeni mehanizam, al ne daj se jos, molim te

----------


## Inesz

Hakya, čestitam!!!

----------


## rozalija

Hakya bravo za prekrasnu betu. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Mogli bi tu biti mali duplići.

----------


## peugeot206

Pozdrav svima. Fala od srca svim curama na pozitivnim vibrama (da ne nabrajam poimenice). Dr P. mi je vratio 2 zametka i kaže da je prezadovoljan s njima. Čak mi je pružija ruku dok sam bila na stolu i reka "ovaj put će bit trudnoća". Nadam se. Ja se lipo izležavam a MM me dvori kao Gospođu. Tila bi nešto napisat i nadam se da neće biti off topic al stvarno ne znam na koju bi temu ovo mogla napisat pa ću ovdje.
Od srca bi tila i ovim putem zahvalit mojoj Sildad. Do prije godinu dana, kada je počela moja borba s ovim problemom, ona i ja se uopće nismo znale. Draga moja *Sildad*, želim ti zahvalit za odgovore na sva moja pitanja, za to šta si bila uz mene kad bi mi došla negativna beta, za to šta si me uvik saslušala kad mi je bilo teško i našla prave riječi za utjehu, što si iznad svega *nesebična, hrabra, poštena i dobra osoba* koja mi je svojim primjerom pokazala da se žena s ovim problemom može nositi samo onako kako se postavi prema njemu. HVALA TI NA SVEMU. Bez obzira na ishod ove moje borbe, uspilo ili ne želim ti reći da mi je sve ovo lakše prolazit jer imam tebe uz sebe. I nakon svega, imam priju za sva vremena  :Smile: . 
Skužajte ako sam dosadna al baš sam osjetila potrebu da ovo podijelim sa vama-curama, na forumu bez kojeg bi nam svima bilo puno teže. Ipak smo mi sve suborke  :Smile:  .
Eto to bi bilo to od mene, i još nešto, skoro zaboravih - Hakya čestitam! Byić svima.

----------


## darmar

peugeot čestitam na 2 mrvice, sada ih lijepo čuvaj, neka ostanu u tvom trbušćiću makar narednih 8,5 mj, sretno  :Smile: ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨

----------


## sildad

Ajme Peugeot,  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  


Hvala ti  :Kiss:

----------


## Blekonja

hakya wooooow čestitam od  :Heart:  koja beta  :Shock:

----------


## Hakya

Hvala svima na cestitkama od :Heart: 
Peugeot206 puno pozitivne vibre saljem za tvoje mrvice da se cvrsto uhvate  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Mury :Heart:

----------


## peugeot206

Hakya, Darmar  :Smile:  - hvala...Sildad  :Heart:

----------


## vedre

crvenkapice želim ti sritan rođendan i da ti se ostvari tvoja najveća želja :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvala vedre   :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*Crvenkapice*, sretan rođendan, i do sljedećeg da u rukama maziš jedan mali mirisni smotuljak, to ti od srca želim  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## nea0902

> crvenkapice želim ti sritan rođendan i da ti se ostvari tvoja najveća želja


potpisujem!

----------


## Jelena

Hakya, čestitam!  :Very Happy: Impresivna beta. Bome bi to mogla biti dva sunca  :Zaljubljen: 

Peugeot, vibrice za vaša dva lijepa embrija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mury, nadam se da je sve OK.

----------


## peugeot206

Fala na vibricama  :Smile: 

Mury kako si ti?

----------


## Mury

Evo mene cure moje, OK sam, nemam skoro nikakvih simptoma, niti probadanje, niti menstrualnu bol, niti me noge bole, jedino su (.) (.) velike, ali ne bole,samo su teške, i večeras nakon večere kao kamen u želudcu, nije mi baš "sjela" večera...još malo i znat ću jesam li ovo sve umišljala, jer si više ni sama ne vjerujem što od simptoma zaista imam  :Grin:

----------


## bebi

preživjela dan još noć 
stomak mi je neopisiv jednostavno od juče ne izlazim vani jer ga svak vidi čini mi se da mi ovo prije nije bilo, tvrd podrigivanje štucanje od juče ne znam jel to sve od želudca ili 
ma ne znam užasno sam nervozna ......nekad kažem možda ovo umišljam  
al nadam se beti sutra ,valjda se neću razočarat 

željkice uhvatila sam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~NADAM SE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

bebi sretno  sutra  ~~~~~

----------


## bebi

izvadila žena krv sad čekam ,rekli su nazvat iz laba čim prije

----------


## sissy75

bebi draga sretno i da bude troznamenkasta

----------


## mostarka86

sretnoooo bebi, čuvam fige  :fige:

----------


## KLARA31

bebi držim fige!!!
oćeš mi reć kakav ti je bio postupak,kakav je to polustimulirani postupak u cito?

----------


## splicanka30

bebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna 1506

Bebi sretno,želim ti veliku betu,javi nam se!

----------


## željkica

*bebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## bebi

beta je 224 jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
ne mogu da vjerujem jako sam uzbuđena ...

----------


## splicanka30

Tvrdoglavi Dalmatinci  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Čestitam na prekrasnoj beti!!

P.S. Mislim da si u potpisu malo falila datum  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> beta je 224 jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> ne mogu da vjerujem jako sam uzbuđena ...


krasno, cestitam! danas cu s velikim gustom slagati listu, ima friskih trudnica ko u prici! ne kazu bez razloga za jesen da je plodna  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

*Bebi* super, čestitam od srca  :Very Happy: 
*Bubi* kad budeš slagala listu stavi me u veljači za novi postupak  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

> beta je 224 jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> ne mogu da vjerujem jako sam uzbuđena ...


he he čestitam!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## KLARA31

bebi čestitam

----------


## bebi

> Tvrdoglavi Dalmatinci 
> Čestitam na prekrasnoj beti!!
> 
> P.S. Mislim da si u potpisu malo falila datum


hvala svima ljubim vas ..ipak će bit jedan dalmatinac
prijavljujem još jednu betu 13. dan 159  moja komšinica isto Cito znači paralelno sa mnom ......bravo za spliće u hercegovini
a sad ću ispravit  potpis ..............

----------


## sretna 1506

> beta je 224 jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> ne mogu da vjerujem jako sam uzbuđena ...


Čestitam od srca i želim da sve prođe u redu do kraja.

----------


## mostarka86

čestitke mojoj mostarki, sretno, do kraja, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cestitam  bebi   !!!   :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Ignis

Bebi čestitam  :Very Happy: 
ja u utorak vadim betu danas  11 dnt

----------


## BlueI

> Bebi čestitam 
> ja u utorak vadim betu danas  11 dnt



Ondaebi smo Ignis ti ja bile skupa  :Smile:  ... a čestitke bebi  :Smile:

----------


## jojo

Bebi, zeno, jedno veliko BRAVO!!!!! Sta sam ti ja rekla za nas dalmatince- malo smo ljeni ali tvrdoglavi!!!  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

> beta je 224 jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> ne mogu da vjerujem jako sam uzbuđena ...


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
bravo bravo čestitam ti od srca.

----------


## rozalija

> čestitke mojoj mostarki, sretno, do kraja, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje


sad ćeš ti iz naše vale mostarske doći na red, još malo kada tebe Poljak uzme pd svoje, nema više šta da fali. veliki Cmokić za tebe od mene i moje Jele. Zovem te sljedeći tjedan na kavicu.

----------


## mostarka86

> sad ćeš ti iz naše vale mostarske doći na red, još malo kada tebe Poljak uzme pd svoje, nema više šta da fali. veliki Cmokić za tebe od mene i moje Jele. Zovem te sljedeći tjedan na kavicu.


hehe, iz tvojih usta u Božije uši...vala bi bio red  :Cool: 
može kafica, baš sam te mislila zvati...čujemo se  :Kiss:

----------


## cvitka

> beta je 224 jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> ne mogu da vjerujem jako sam uzbuđena ...


Obožavam kad otvorim forum i onda me bombardiraju čestitke sa svih strana bilo kome u ovom slučaju čestitam bebi od srca odma mi je lakše ić u postupak!!!!!!
Sretno svima!!!!!

----------


## Hoću bebu

Bebiiii ČESTITAMMM I SRETNO DALJE  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

Loly kvrapcu zaboravih... Daj mi posalji podsjetnik na pp za iduci petak...

----------


## sissy75

*bebi* čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i komšinici isto  :Very Happy:

----------


## bebi

> Bebi, zeno, jedno veliko BRAVO!!!!! Sta sam ti ja rekla za nas dalmatince- malo smo ljeni ali tvrdoglavi!!!


ma ja sam rekla Poljaku ja bez spliće ne idem odavde pa kad ...kako neznam 

ma hvala vam svima drage moje kod nas je pravo veselo ja i moja komšinica zajedno a rodbinski smo vezani pa nikako još ne možemo vjerovat ...ja sam u oblacima 
ljubim vas sve i želim sve najbolje

----------


## bebi

> Bebi, zeno, jedno veliko BRAVO!!!!! Sta sam ti ja rekla za nas dalmatince- malo smo ljeni ali tvrdoglavi!!!


ma ja sam rekla Poljaku ja bez spliće ne idem odavde pa kad ...kako neznam 

ma hvala vam svima drage moje kod nas je pravo veselo ja i moja komšinica zajedno a rodbinski smo vezani pa nikako još ne možemo vjerovat ...ja sam u oblacima 
ljubim vas sve i želim sve najbolje

----------


## željkica

ajmo mi najranije nazdravit za nove trudnice  :pivo: 

ja sam jučer bila na pregledu(trebala u sri al me nešto zabolilo pa je ode da imam miran vikend) sve ok beba super velika 2580 ,ja zatvorena, Poljak me zeza da ću rodit bebu od 7 kg! :Smile: , i komp mu izračuna da sam u 35 tt i da je termin 22.11., pa sad koliko su točne te procjene?

----------


## jojo

> ajmo mi najranije nazdravit za nove trudnice 
> 
> ja sam jučer bila na pregledu(trebala u sri al me nešto zabolilo pa je ode da imam miran vikend) sve ok beba super velika 2580 ,ja zatvorena, Poljak me zeza da ću rodit bebu od 7 kg!, i komp mu izračuna da sam u 35 tt i da je termin 22.11., pa sad koliko su točne te procjene?


Draga ja sam cula da je doktorima najlakse odrediti termin nama koji smo bili u postupku jer tocno znamo kada nam je bio transfer pa si me sad malo zbunila??!! 
Ma glavno da je sa tvojom mrvicom sve u redu!!!

----------


## željkica

ne meni je termin je 11.12. al je beba velika za 3 tjedna unaprijed po kilaži pa mu je zato tako komp izračuna, najbolje da je ništa al baš ništa ne jedem jer ovaj mali sve popapa , sad sam skoro u 33 tt i udebljala sam se 7 kg,.

----------


## jojo

neka on papa i bude velik i zdrav - koliko smo ih čekale pa da se sad zamaramo svojom kilažom, kako da ne - evo sad odma idem nešto pojest :Laughing:

----------


## PapigaCapo

Bebi, cestitam  :Very Happy: 
Zeljkice, meni seka ima rodit, 14.12, to taman ka i ti  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

*Bebi* čestitam ti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  neka sve bude mirno do kraja!!!!

----------


## Cvitaa

Bebi i Jojo cestitammm!!!Bas ste me razveselile, napokon je krenuo val pozitivnih beta! :Smile: ) Zeljkice sritno do kraja! :Smile:

----------


## bebi

jutrić drage moje ja sam dobro ,ne znam jesam li još pri sebi niti vjerujem da mi se sve ovo dešava   
još uvijek sam napuhana stomak ko da sam trudna 3mj. ne znam jel ovaj stomak ostaje dok se ne ispuni mojom bebom ili kako je kod vas bilo
jojo jesi li ti i sad napuhana

----------


## jojo

> jutrić drage moje ja sam dobro ,ne znam jesam li još pri sebi niti vjerujem da mi se sve ovo dešava   
> još uvijek sam napuhana stomak ko da sam trudna 3mj. ne znam jel ovaj stomak ostaje dok se ne ispuni mojom bebom ili kako je kod vas bilo
> jojo jesi li ti i sad napuhana


jesam draga, i ja izgledam kao da sam trudna 3 mj. već nemogu neke hlače zakopčat. rekla mi je moja dr da će se malo ispuhat kad prestanem sa utićima.

----------


## sara10

*bebi i jojo*, koje slatke muke....neka vam to bude jedina muka do kraja trudnoće - da ne možete hlače zakopčat....trudnice naše!!!!

----------


## željkica

*jojo,bebi* da to ste od utrića napuhane,ja sam ih koristila do 12 tt baš su mi bili dosadili to gurkanje 3 puta na dan,ja sam isto bila napuhana tako da sam odmah kupila trudničke hlače jer me je sve stiskalo.

----------


## bebi

željkice hvala ti za onu prašinu izgleda da je upalila ......
a što se tiče oblačenja ja već imam problem

----------


## željkica

onda pravac u shoping!
kad je prvi uz?

jojo ima sutra,jel da?

----------


## bebi

sutra ponavljam betu  i onda šta dalje ne znam 
nazvat ću dr Poljaka da kaže dalje upute hoće li reć ovaj prvi uz  da idem u Split ili da ga ovdije uradim ne znam i kad bi on uopšte trebao bit za koliko

----------


## željkica

> sutra ponavljam betu  i onda šta dalje ne znam 
> nazvat ću dr Poljaka da kaže dalje upute hoće li reć ovaj prvi uz  da idem u Split ili da ga ovdije uradim ne znam i kad bi on uopšte trebao bit za koliko


obično je prvi uz u 5 ili 6 tt,ja sam imala u 6 tt i tad smo čuli srce.

----------


## jojo

Ja sam sutra na uzv u 2. Zeljkice racunas li 6. Tjedan od transfera ili od zadnje M? Nadam se da ce kod mene sutra bit sve u redu!

----------


## željkica

jojo,od zadnje m, naravno da hoće!

----------


## jojo

Hvala ti!!!

----------


## tin

cure moje drage,vidim da ima jako dobrih vjesti, čestitke trudnicama  vidim ima hercegovki što mi je drago  :Smile:  ja i moj muž planiramo uskoro  u cito, bili smo u bahceciju  Sarajevu na jednom neuspješnom postupku al ne smjemo gubit nade.
kod muža je azoo
a ja zasad ok

----------


## željkica

*tin*,nema gubljenja nade težak je ovo put al moraš bit uporna i vjerovat i uspjet će!
kad krećete u postupak?

----------


## tin

> *tin*,nema gubljenja nade težak je ovo put al moraš bit uporna i vjerovat i uspjet će!
> kad krećete u postupak?


ja se nadam nekad u 12 mjesecu ove godine il 1 mj iduće..sad muža šopam medom i orasima,recept mi je dala časna iz Posušja,a i da malo parica skupimo pošto nas je sarajevo iscjedilo financijski.

----------


## bebi

tin  hercegovko   moja draga nadam se da ćeš ostvarit svoj san .........samo budi uporna kao što željkica kaže težak je ovo put ali moraš vjerovat

----------


## jojo

bebi jesi li ti dobro? kako prolaze prvi trudnički dani?
tin neka i tebi jedan dalamtinac uveseli život :Smile:

----------


## bebi

dobro bebi extra  nema mučnina samo glad i sad sam ti ko princeza na zrnu graška mažena i pažena 
čekam rezultate druge bete 
a kako si ti imali mučnina kod tebe ikakvih reakcija ja sam samo užasno gladna i ponoći i po danu

----------


## jojo

meni su ti tek jučer počele mučnine ali i glad... danas je moj prvi uzv :Very Happy:

----------


## bebi

moja beta 1279 super jeeeeeee
 jojo sretno .....za malo srculence

----------


## sretna 1506

> moja beta 1279 super jeeeeeee
>  jojo sretno .....za malo srculence


Čestitam od srca,sretno dalje.

----------


## sretna 1506

> meni su ti tek jučer počele mučnine ali i glad... danas je moj prvi uzv


Kad počnu mučnine,znači da je srce prokucalo,to ti je sigurno.

----------


## jojo

bravo *bebi* :Very Happy: 
*sretna* hvala ti, ovo nisam znala, svašta čovik nauči na ovom forumu :Smile:  ja sam mislila da mi je mučnina od utrogestana. jučer sam ušla u jedan supermarket i od svih mirisa sam utekla, želudac mi je ušao u grlo :Laughing:

----------


## splicanka30

bebi divno  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Koji ti je to sad dnt?
jojo za srce  :fige:

----------


## bebi

> bebi divno  Koji ti je to sad dnt?
> jojo za srce


danas mi je 17 dnt

----------


## sara10

* bebi* super beta, neka je sve tako do kraja...
*Jojo* jel bio uzv danas? Čekamo novosti....
*Splićanka* ne javljaš se puno, a znam da si na čekanju bete, želim ti svi sreću svijeta da bude pozitivno, kada bi trebala vadit betu?

----------


## sara10

> ja se nadam nekad u 12 mjesecu ove godine il 1 mj iduće..sad muža šopam medom i orasima,recept mi je dala časna iz Posušja,a i da malo parica skupimo pošto nas je sarajevo iscjedilo financijski.


*tin* jel mi možeš malo podrobnije napisat nešto o časni iz Posušja, ja i mm namjeravamo se zaletit do nje radi njegovog spermiograma jer sam čitala da je pomgla mnogima. Zanima me kako se točno zove mjesto/selo gdje je ona, to je negdje u okolici Posušja jel tako? Jel trebam nosit muževe nalaze kod nje? Broj imam sa druge teme. I jel tm-u pomaže to što vam je ona dala? Baš je planiram nazvat, a onaj drugi vikend bi se zaletili do nje!! Ja sam isto rodom iz Herceg. i nadam se da će mom m-u pomoći narodni lijek iz mog kraja, he, he pa da ga zezam...
Možeš i na pp, kako hoćeš!!!

----------


## jojo

cure moje ja imam blizance!!! još sam u šoku, 2 puta sam se zabuljila u ekran skupa sa dr. vidili smo 2 gv vrećice i jedan veći plod od kojega se čulo srce. od ovog manjeg se još nije čulo. kaže dr da je prerano ( 6 tjedana) i da je sitan. nisam mogla virovat. naručena sam opet u utorak.

----------


## splicanka30

jojo koliko je tebi vraćeno? Si ti u KBC-u?
I btw  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

sara,beta za 8 dana... ako test bude pozitivan

----------


## jojo

je, i ja sam ti u kbc-u.vraćene su mi dvi i te dvi mrve sam danas prvi put vidila :Smile:  dr isto nije mogao vjerovati - ni jedno ni drugo se nismo nadali ovakvom rezultatu

----------


## splicanka30

Onda si ti u dr B? :D
Baš mi je drago  :Very Happy: 
Držimo fige da se oba lijepo smjeste  :fige:

----------


## jojo

nisam, ja sam ti u dr. M.

----------


## splicanka30

> nisam, ja sam ti u dr. M.


aaaaaaaaaa  :Smile: 
a baš mi je drago :D :D

btw koja ti je beta bila? skroz sam zaboravila...

----------


## jojo

13 dnt 285, a 15 dnt 629

----------


## splicanka30

Hvala ti na info  :Smile: 

U svakom slučaju čestitam ti još jednom od srca

----------


## željkica

> cure moje ja imam blizance!!! još sam u šoku, 2 puta sam se zabuljila u ekran skupa sa dr. vidili smo 2 gv vrećice i jedan veći plod od kojega se čulo srce. od ovog manjeg se još nije čulo. kaže dr da je prerano ( 6 tjedana) i da je sitan. nisam mogla virovat. naručena sam opet u utorak.


pa to je predivno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jojo

hvala cure - sad čekamo tebe splićanka da se pridužiš!!!

----------


## sara10

*jojo* prekrasno, koja lipa vijest, a jesi sretnica iz prvog puta uspije IVF i još blizanci, krasno čestitam draga  :Very Happy:

----------


## jojo

> *jojo* prekrasno, koja lipa vijest, a jesi sretnica iz prvog puta uspije IVF i još blizanci, krasno čestitam draga


Hvala ti draga, je, stvarno me ovo razveselilo- jos sam u soku, ovom se stvarno nisam nadala.

----------


## crvenkapica77

jojo  bas  si  sretnica   ,  1  pa  bingo  i  jos   dvojke    :Very Happy:

----------


## splicanka30

> hvala cure - sad čekamo tebe splićanka da se pridužiš!!!


Joj hvala ti  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## bebi

> cure moje ja imam blizance!!! još sam u šoku, 2 puta sam se zabuljila u ekran skupa sa dr. vidili smo 2 gv vrećice i jedan veći plod od kojega se čulo srce. od ovog manjeg se još nije čulo. kaže dr da je prerano ( 6 tjedana) i da je sitan. nisam mogla virovat. naručena sam opet u utorak.


jojo draga koja sreća čestitam ti od srca baš si sretnica moj prvi uzv 2.11.

----------


## jojo

hvala vam drage moje - kažu da je jutro pametnije od večeri ali evo moji dojmovi se još nisu slegli :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

čestitam ženo, svaka čast! samo hrabro naprijed, navijam za utorak i drugo srculence ~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## Loly

*Jojo* & *Bebi* trudnice naše čestitam! 
*Splićanka* nadam se da si ti sljedeća!
Svi drugima puno sriće ~~~~~~~~
*Sara* imaš pp

----------


## KLARA31

:Klap:  za blizance  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

*Loly* draga vidjela sam, hvala, imaš i ti pp.

----------


## cvitka

> cure moje ja imam blizance!!! još sam u šoku, 2 puta sam se zabuljila u ekran skupa sa dr. vidili smo 2 gv vrećice i jedan veći plod od kojega se čulo srce. od ovog manjeg se još nije čulo. kaže dr da je prerano ( 6 tjedana) i da je sitan. nisam mogla virovat. naručena sam opet u utorak.


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa pa to je pre pre pre  dobro.... bravo  jojo sretno ti dalje u svemu ... ja jedva čekam 11 misec nekako iman filing da je to to... uz heparin ili šta već daju da će uspiti....

----------


## Shadow2

Cestitam svima na prekrasnim betama!
Cure please jel znate od koliko do koliko sati se moze vaditi krv na krizinama, higjenskom,i u kbc-u?kad pocinju raditi laboratoriji i dokle rade? Hvala puno

----------


## jojo

> Cestitam svima na prekrasnim betama!
> Cure please jel znate od koliko do koliko sati se moze vaditi krv na krizinama, higjenskom,i u kbc-u?kad pocinju raditi laboratoriji i dokle rade? Hvala puno


na krizinama od 7,30-9, u kbc-u isto toliko a na higijenskom stvarno neznam ( neka me cure isprave ako griješim)

----------


## saan

Jojo..  blizanci!!!
Čestitam, predivno :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

> Cestitam svima na prekrasnim betama!
> Cure please jel znate od koliko do koliko sati se moze vaditi krv na krizinama, higjenskom,i u kbc-u?kad pocinju raditi laboratoriji i dokle rade? Hvala puno


Na higijenskom od 8-10 je vađenje krvi, na Firule u centr. laboratorij također od 8 -10h.

----------


## Shadow2

Hvala cure na odgovorima. Jojo cestitke jos jednom na beti i blizancima :Wink: )))

----------


## bebi

pa gdje su nove trudnice jojo  kako si ....
lara se slabo javlja ili ja propuštam ,kako prolaze prvi trudnički dani

----------


## sretna 1506

Pa šta je sa ovim splitskim forumom,upeklo sunce i svi išli van,nikoga na forumu! Di su nove trudnice,kako  se osjećaju u blaženom stanju?
Sara kakva je situacija,kad krećeš?
Kako nam je Željkica,trudnica u finišu?
Ja ovaj ciklus još ništa,tsh se ne spušta,čekam dalje.
Pozdrav Sissy,drago mi je da smo se upoznale.

----------


## jojo

Evo me!!! Borim se sa mucninama i nesanicom. Zapravo privikavam se na novo stanje- nisam jos svega svjesna.... Cekam ultrazvuk u utorak i tako... Cudno da nema zeljkice?!
Sretna jeli guzva sada u kbc-u?

----------


## jojo

Btw jeli kod lare sve u redu?! Ne javlja se?

----------


## bebi

> Evo me!!! Borim se sa mucninama i nesanicom. Zapravo privikavam se na novo stanje- nisam jos svega svjesna.... Cekam ultrazvuk u utorak i tako... Cudno da nema zeljkice?!
> Sretna jeli guzva sada u kbc-u?


e jojo trudnice moja kod mene nema još mučnina samo glad  a i ja sam još u oblacima čekam ultrazvuk u subotu sljedeću 
i ja se pitam gdje željkica  ,lara  nikako ih nema valjda su ok

----------


## sara10

*Sretna* kod mene u brisu e.coli, tako da ću mislim morat odgodit postupak, al početkom 11. mjes. idem kod Budimira pa ćemo vidit... Ti? Pauziraš ovaj ciklus, jel onda sa slijedećim krećeš, kad bi to bilo 11,12 mjes?
Je nema nam Željkice zadnjih dana, nadam se da su dobro ona i bebač. 
Jojo i bebi. to su slatke muke.. jojo jel radiš ili si otvorila bolovanje?

----------


## sretna 1506

> Evo me!!! Borim se sa mucninama i nesanicom. Zapravo privikavam se na novo stanje- nisam jos svega svjesna.... Cekam ultrazvuk u utorak i tako... Cudno da nema zeljkice?!
> Sretna jeli guzva sada u kbc-u?


Na Firule je ludnica,gužva,ajme.

----------


## sretna 1506

> *Sretna* kod mene u brisu e.coli, tako da ću mislim morat odgodit postupak, al početkom 11. mjes. idem kod Budimira pa ćemo vidit... Ti? Pauziraš ovaj ciklus, jel onda sa slijedećim krećeš, kad bi to bilo 11,12 mjes?
> Je nema nam Željkice zadnjih dana, nadam se da su dobro ona i bebač. 
> Jojo i bebi. to su slatke muke.. jojo jel radiš ili si otvorila bolovanje?


Je si dobila terapiju za e.coli,ja je inače redovito imam u urinu.U mene tsh 4,8 tako da ću morati pojačati terapiju pa kad ću u postupak vidit ću možda čak ne ove godine.

----------


## sissy75

*jojo* draga pa ti si stvarno mirakul  :Smile:  čestitke od  :Heart: 
*sara* meni je jednom davno Rade Marušić iz Mostara napravio mješavinu čajeva zbog e.coli nakon što su me tri godine doktori punili svim mogućim vrstama antibiotika i riješila sam je se za svagda,da kucnem u drvo od tad se nije više vratila, možda *bebi* zna za njega.
*sretna* a još da smo i kavu srknile  :Smile:  znači ulovila si ga  :Smile:  ma bio mi je divan ovi put pravi dr.Medimlijeko heh

----------


## bebi

evo ja se odmah javljam ako teba br.tel. od Rade travara on je jako poznat kod nas  nema problema  smijem li ovdije napisat njegov br.

----------


## željkica

Evo me tu sam, baš ste zlatne šta mislite na mene  :Kiss: !
ja vam zadnjih dana puuuuno skitam kupujem stvarčice za bebača tako da dođem doma krepana i samo se bacim u krevet!

----------


## sara10

Sretna, u pon idem kod svog ginek pa ću vidit šta će on dat i reć za terapiju, al više sam za alternativu, evo pijem onu mješavinu vino + češnjak, bljak, al popit ću sve do kraja, limun čisti + žlica meda, čaj od brusnice i čaj od peršina, vitamin C, pa mora nestat. A sa vinom i češnjakom sam se prije godinu dana riješila ureaplasme. Sissy draga hvala na informaciji, zasad ću probat sa ovim, al ako bude trebalo javit ću se ja bebi za broj...hvala vam puno.
Željkice super, još malo, držat ćemo ti fige za što brži porod i dat ćeš nam kompletni izvještaj iz rodilišta , kad to dođe naravno....

----------


## sara10

Sretna meni je e.coli u brisu, urin je čist, sve sam nedavno vadila, a mm je isto radio urinokulturu i spermokulturu i čist ko suza!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

sara  sretno  da  bestiju  sto  prije  rijesis,
 ali  ako je  u brisu   kako onda  moze  pomoci  caj  ?  

zeljkice   sto ti uzivas    :Wink:

----------


## sara10

Crvenkapice prvenstveno se uzdam u vino+češnjak, a čaj ne može odmoć....mnoge su rekle da im se nakon masu antibiotika opet vraćala, tako da mislim da je stvar imuniteta. I sama imam iskustvo sa ureaplasmom (kad sam je imala) da mi nije otišla antibiotikom ili samo privremeno pa se opet javila. Više je nemam, hvala Bogu, ureaplasmu.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Sara10  gdje ima kupit čaj od peršina? :Smile:

----------


## jojo

Sara radim jos uvik, cekam uzv u utorak pa cu vidit sa dr sta cu.

----------


## sara10

> Sara10  gdje ima kupit čaj od peršina?


Nema za kupit, al je vrlo jednostavan za napravit, kao bilo koji drugi čaj, samo preliješ sitno isjeckani peršin kipućom vodom.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Sara10 wow baš ću probat to :Shy kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

hocu bebu ima  caj  od  persina  kupit,  od  subana,  u ljekarnoj, 

sara ,  cesnjak  + vino  je   super  za  bestije,  odvratno je   ali  se  navikne  
mogla  bi i  ja   skuhat

----------


## željkica

Jutro cure,ja se ustala u 7 po novom vremenu skroz me poremetilo!malo sam vas zapostavila kroz prošli tjedan a nadams e da će te mi oprostit! :Embarassed:

----------


## željkica

pobigla poruka a ja nisam gotova  :Laughing:  
*sara*, iš iš beštija  :voodoo:  , i naravno da će te dobit iscrpan izvještaj iz rodilišta al sad ne želim ni razmišljat o tome jer sam ja jedna velika kukavica i strah me za..........al to će sve proć brzo i ja ću rodit express ha ha samu sebe tješim!
*jojo* dupla naša trudnice,kako si? jedva čekam utorak da nam javiš da se čuje i drugo srce! :fige: 
*bebi* a ti kako si?di ideš na prvi uz kod Poljaka ili?
sve ostale cure u postupku i koje ga uskoro planiraju želim vam od srca da šta prije postanete trudnice i da uživate kao i ja u trudnoći , a ja se sad idem spremit i pravac u Mercatora jer je tamo sajam trudnica i beba pa bi valjalo dobit koji popust! :Kiss:

----------


## sretna 1506

Dobro jutro,baš prekrasno jutro! Ja jučer čula jednu predobru vijest i još sam pod dojmom,rodica mi nakon 6 god.pokušavanja prirodno trudna,a trebala u 11 mj.u postupak.Stvarno super,to baš daje nadu svima koji svaki mjesec očekujemo da smo možda trudne.Čuda postoje i svi imaju pravo na jedno čudo,ja sam svoje iskoristila :Smile: ,ali zašto ne još jedno :Razz: :,nadat ću se.Kisss svima.

----------


## jojo

*željkice* evo me, i ja sam malo uranila ali zbog gladi :Smile:  za sada sam dobro, imam malo mučnine ali sve o.k. i jedva čekam utorak!
jesi li bila do sada na tom sajmu trudnica i beba - isplati li se ić?

----------


## jojo

di je *splićanka* ?? kada je beta? držim joj  :fige:

----------


## Hoću bebu

crvenkapica77 hvala ti :Very Happy:

----------


## Hoću bebu

SRETNA1506 Zaista jako lijepa vijest  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sretna 1506

> SRETNA1506 Zaista jako lijepa vijest


Ne razumijem iz potpisa jesi li sad u čekanju bete,ili ...?

----------


## Hoću bebu

sretna1506 Jesam draga,danas 5 dan i tako brojim dan po dan :Smile:

----------


## sara10

*Sretna* baš lijepe vijesti, i da to nam daje nadu..
*Hoću bebu*[/B] sretnoooo...neka bude dobitan ovaj put!!!

----------


## Hoću bebu

Sara10 Mislim da bih bilo vrijeme :Laughing:  hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

hocu  bebu  ,  pa  ti cekas  betu a  onda  zaboravi  caj  od  persina  on se  ne smije  u  trudnoci  !!  mislim....raspitaj se  prvo

----------


## željkica

> *željkice* evo me, i ja sam malo uranila ali zbog gladi za sada sam dobro, imam malo mučnine ali sve o.k. i jedva čekam utorak!
> jesi li bila do sada na tom sajmu trudnica i beba - isplati li se ić?


Nisam ove godine sam prvi put bila,dobiješ hrpu letaka i isplati se jedino zbog popusta al ih moraš iskoristit taj dan,ja sam kupila vrtuljak za krevetić i jednu debelu dekicu na kopčanje nježno zelene boje,baš je medena!

----------


## bebi

gdje ste cure ...
željkice ti baš uživaš i drago mi je zbog toga 
1.uzv  mi je ovdije u Mostaru pa se onda javim dr Poljaku ,a neznam jel gore do bete ili od bete do uzv baš sam nestrpljiva

----------


## željkica

*bebi*,i ti ćeš za koji mjesec kad kreneš u kupovinu ajme koliko predivnih stvari ima!
ja sam na dan prvog uz bila tako nervozna svakih 10 min sam trčala na wc  :Laughing:   a kad ti je? ma bit će to sve uredu!

----------


## bebi

2. 11. u subotu sljedeću ....ma malo sam nervozna željkice
ma znaš mene ja uvijek kukam na simptome kojih nemam  a tek je 4 sedmice od zadnje m pa rano je za one prave simptome ....tješim se ja tako 
a šta ću znaš i sam akako živci rade u ovom periodu

----------


## sretna 1506

> sretna1506 Jesam draga,danas 5 dan i tako brojim dan po dan


Ajde neka ti je sa srećom,držimo  :fige: da uspije,jel imaš i zamrznuti embrija?

----------


## leny

Pozdrav svima!
Da li se u poliklinici Cito još uvijek može preko HZZo-a. Kad kontaktiram sestre one mi kažu da je poliklinika izgubila to pravo, a kada sam kontaktirala HZZo oni su mi rekli da još uvijek imaju ugovor sa njima...i okolo od ljudi čujem da i dalje vrijedi ugovor između p.Cito i Hzzo-a?!...molim ako koja od pacijentica zna odgovor bila bi jako zahvalna...pozz

----------


## splicanka30

jojo hvala ti što misliš na mene
Ja tek u srijedu radim test/betu,ali imam osjećaj da ni ovaj put ništa

----------


## KLARA31

cure molim vas da li znate br.tel. centralnog laborat. na Firulama (ulaz do hitnog pr.) da vidim da li mi je gotov nalaz AMH od prije mj.dana

----------


## KLARA31

dobila sam informacije,našla sam br.

----------


## splicanka30

Klara tek sad vidim
Kakvi su nalazi?

----------


## jojo

> jojo hvala ti što misliš na mene
> Ja tek u srijedu radim test/betu,ali imam osjećaj da ni ovaj put ništa


nemoj tako... puno nas je tako mislilo pa se iznenadilo. držim  :fige:  da i kod tebe bude ista priča.

----------


## splicanka30

> nemoj tako... puno nas je tako mislilo pa se iznenadilo. držim  da i kod tebe bude ista priča.


Jako me grči i jako sam živčana...
Pretpostavljam da je M na vratima...

----------


## KLARA31

> Klara tek sad vidim
> Kakvi su nalazi?


sutra ću ih tek dobit,prije dvije godine mi je bio na graici zadovoljavajućeg...

poslije mog uspješog ivf-a a prije bete sam bila 100% sigurna da ništa od bete,živčana bila baš kao pred stvari,plakala mužu da osjećam da ništa neće bit i eto moja djevojčica je tu  :Smile: 
zato nada umire zadnja!  :fige:

----------


## KLARA31

i splicanka30 krvarila sam,prestala sa utrogestanima,jer sa mislila da su to stvari a isu bile,pa opet krenila s njima poslije nalaza bete

----------


## sretna 1506

> Jako me grči i jako sam živčana...
> Pretpostavljam da je M na vratima...


Ne biti pesimist,misli pozitivno.Ja se svaki mjesec  bez ikakvih postupaka nadam.....a mm nalazom 1% pokretnih  :Laughing:

----------


## sretna 1506

Sara jesi bila kod dr. šta kaže?
Ja vadila kks i nalazi kažu hgb 108,anemija opet i stalno.Ja neznam više šta napravit,svaki dan pravim sok od cikle,mrkve,jabuke i pijem,pokušavam sve jesti,povrće,meso crveno.....ma više neznam poćet ću glođati željezo.

----------


## sara10

Sretna, bila sam, dao mi klavocin 7 dana da pijem, pa za 3 tjedna kontrolni bris. Što se feritina tiče, nekih 15-20 min poslije ručka popiji šumeći vitamin C otopljen u vodi. Jer tako se najbolje apsorbira željezo iz hrane (to je savjet gdina M). Ja to radim.  A zašto ti ginek. ne bi propisao baš neku terapiju za željezo, heferol?? Sretna koliki ti je feritin??

----------


## sretna 1506

> Sretna, bila sam, dao mi klavocin 7 dana da pijem, pa za 3 tjedna kontrolni bris. Što se feritina tiče, nekih 15-20 min poslije ručka popiji šumeći vitamin C otopljen u vodi. Jer tako se najbolje apsorbira željezo iz hrane (to je savjet gdina M). Ja to radim.  A zašto ti ginek. ne bi propisao baš neku terapiju za željezo, heferol?? Sretna koliki ti je feritin??


Feritin nisam vadila,a željezo mi oko 5.Ma dat će meni soc.dr.heferol,nije problem nego ja kad i popravim hgb čim prestanem sa terapijom odmah mi padne i tako uvijek,možda ima veze i povišen tsh,sigurno ima.Onda i ti ne ideš u 11mj u postupak?

----------


## sara10

Ne znam ništa zasad, slijedeći tjedan idem oept do Budimira pa ćemo vidit šta on kaže.. a slijedeća menga bi mi trebala bit oko 18.11. pa ne znam hoće li nalazi brisa biti dotad gotovi. Šta si ti ono rekla, sada snižavaš tsh i odgađaš do daljnjeg, šta B. kaže?

----------


## splicanka30

sretna meni je jako pomogla čista matična mliječ... U roku od 20ak dana mi je željezo skočilo sa 8 na 24.
feritin mi je i dalje nizak,a imam i problema sa TSH.

sara onda se možda vidimo sliejdeći tjedan

Cure hvala vam,ali teško biti optimističan...  :Smile:

----------


## sissy75

*spličanka*  :fige:  za veliku betu sutra,zamoli željkicu za jednu lopatu prašine ima nešto u njoj  :Smile:  
*sretna* meni je doktorica objašnjavala da je teško popravit hmg samo prehranom,mislim da bi trebala uzet ferrum ili heferol i obavezno uz njega vitamin c zbog bolje apsorbcije a sjeti se one moje priče o onoj ženi s troje djece i nulom željeza  :Smile:

----------


## bebi

> *spličanka*  za veliku betu sutra,zamoli željkicu za jednu lopatu prašine ima nešto u njoj  
> *sretna* meni je doktorica objašnjavala da je teško popravit hmg samo prehranom,mislim da bi trebala uzet ferrum ili heferol i obavezno uz njega vitamin c zbog bolje apsorbcije a sjeti se one moje priče o onoj ženi s troje djece i nulom željeza


100% lopata željkicine prašine dobro će doć  izgleda da pali

----------


## splicanka30

zeljkice salji malo prašine  :Cekam:   :Very Happy:

----------


## leny

Da li se u poliklinici Cito još uvijek može na potpomognutu oplodnju preko HZZo-a. Kad kontaktiram sestre one mi kažu da je poliklinika izgubila to pravo, a kada sam kontaktirala HZZo oni su mi rekli da još uvijek imaju ugovor sa njima...i okolo od ljudi čujem da i dalje vrijedi ugovor između p.Cito i Hzzo-a?!...molim ako koja od pacijentica zna odgovor bila bi jako zahvalna...pozz

----------


## PapigaCapo

> Pozdrav svima!
> Da li se u poliklinici Cito još uvijek može preko HZZo-a. Kad kontaktiram sestre one mi kažu da je poliklinika izgubila to pravo, a kada sam kontaktirala HZZo oni su mi rekli da još uvijek imaju ugovor sa njima...i okolo od ljudi čujem da i dalje vrijedi ugovor između p.Cito i Hzzo-a?!...molim ako koja od pacijentica zna odgovor bila bi jako zahvalna...pozz


Leny, cito ti ove godine nema pravo. Ja sam prosle bila dva puta priko hzzo-a, ove god od 30.4 nemaju pravo. Dobili suu nneki iz zg.

----------


## KLARA31

AMH mi je 12, i nije baš bajan,u granicama smanjene plodnosti

na ovaj AMH se ne može utjecat jel da?

----------


## sretna 1506

> sretna meni je jako pomogla čista matična mliječ... U roku od 20ak dana mi je željezo skočilo sa 8 na 24.
> feritin mi je i dalje nizak,a imam i problema sa TSH.
> 
> sara onda se možda vidimo sliejdeći tjedan
> 
> Cure hvala vam,ali teško biti optimističan...


Di ima kupiti,jel u ljekarni i koliko košta?
Jesi napravila koji testić?
Sretno ..... :Smile:

----------


## sretna 1506

> AMH mi je 12, i nije baš bajan,u granicama smanjene plodnosti
> 
> na ovaj AMH se ne može utjecat jel da?


Nažalost mislim da ne može,moj je jadnih 6,5

----------


## željkica

ko me je tražia? evo *splićanka* stiže dupla doza **************************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************  *********!!!!!!!!!!!

*jojo????????*

----------


## sretna 1506

Di je Jojo,danas je bio uzv,jel tako?

----------


## željkica

> Di je Jojo,danas je bio uzv,jel tako?


to se i ja pitam,da danas je imala uzv.

----------


## sretna 1506

> bok svima, evo jedan link za potpisati koga zanima  .........


Šta je ovo,jel to netko u potpunosti razumije :Confused:

----------


## Inesz

ovaj link što vam je ifkaa postala predstavlja peticiju iza koje stoje organizacije koje se protive zamrzavnju embrija.

ifkaa, koji je tvoj motiv da postaš takav link na temama na kojima pišu ljudi koji se godinama bore sa neplodnošću?

----------


## Snekica

motiv - čista provokacija neplodnih parova od strane pojedinih organizacija.

----------


## jojo

Drage moje evo me- cuje se i drugo srce!!!!! Ali moram priznat da me dr malo prepao. Cinilo mu se da imam dvorogu maternicu jer su mrvice bile dosta udaljene jedna od druge. Na kraju me utjesio da mu se vjerojatno samo cini jer bi se vidilo i na uzv dok sam bila na folikulometriji. Ja sam to protumacila da se jedna mrvica malo naljutila pa otisla u svoj kut da ima mir :Smile:  zezam se ali nije mi svejedno. Uzv opet za dva tjedna.

----------


## jojo

Splicanka kakva je situacija??

----------


## bebi

> Drage moje evo me- cuje se i drugo srce!!!!! Ali moram priznat da me dr malo prepao. Cinilo mu se da imam dvorogu maternicu jer su mrvice bile dosta udaljene jedna od druge. Na kraju me utjesio da mu se vjerojatno samo cini jer bi se vidilo i na uzv dok sam bila na folikulometriji. Ja sam to protumacila da se jedna mrvica malo naljutila pa otisla u svoj kut da ima mir zezam se ali nije mi svejedno. Uzv opet za dva tjedna.


 a draga moja to je super vijest ,kako ću ja preživit do subote ne znam ovo je gore nego do bete ....a vidi samo u koja sam doba budna neće san na oči pa neće
nešto me ova neizvjesnost ubi ne znam zašto sam ovakva 
kao da mi se ovaj stomak nekako ispuho ali nemam probavnih smetnji od početka 
nema ni mučnine ni ništa ......pa baš me to izludi

----------


## splicanka30

jojo super i za drugo srce  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  BLIZIĆI 

Kod mene je minus  :Sad:

----------


## jojo

Bebi i meni su mucnine pocele tek u 7 tj. Ali probavnih smetnji imam od pocetka. Nesanicu necu ni spominjat. Bit ce sve u redu ne brini!!
Splicanko koji ti je dan danas?? Otidji izvadit betu!

----------


## splicanka30

jojo 14 dpo... Moralo bi se pokazat nešto

----------


## mostarka86

spličanko, bez lažnih nada, ali mislim da testići znaju lagati. moj savjet je da ti uradiš betu, bilo je svakakvih priča ovdje oko tih testova. beta je jedini siguran nalaz.
sretno  :fige:

----------


## željkica

*jojo* blizanci predivno  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ,jel radiš još?
*splićanka*  :Love: 
*bebi* ne nerviraj se nemaju svi mučnine i povračanja ja nisam ni jedanput povratila!

----------


## KLARA31

splicanka30 ja ću bit surovo iskrena, ne uzdaj se puno u AIH-e,imaju mali postotak uspješosti,odradi ih par jer moraš i onda ivf će bit uspješiji.
naravno ako supije AIH predivno!!!  :Wink:

----------


## splicanka30

Klara znam ja to,ali čovjek se opet nada...
A i nadam se da me neće još dugo mučit s AIH-ovima..

----------


## KLARA31

Meni je Budimir htio i 5.radit,rekla ne i gotovo.

----------


## sretna 1506

> a draga moja to je super vijest ,kako ću ja preživit do subote ne znam ovo je gore nego do bete ....a vidi samo u koja sam doba budna neće san na oči pa neće
> nešto me ova neizvjesnost ubi ne znam zašto sam ovakva 
> kao da mi se ovaj stomak nekako ispuho ali nemam probavnih smetnji od početka 
> nema ni mučnine ni ništa ......pa baš me to izludi


Već sam Jojo prije govorila,kad srce prokuca onda počneš osjećati mučnine ili onaj čudni okus.

----------


## crvenkapica77

nama  sa  asthenozoo.  dijagnozom nisu  uopce  htjeli  probat sa  aih,  vec  odmah  ivf, a  ja sam  bila uporna  i htjela  i  napravila  3x  aih

----------


## jojo

*željkice* radit ću još par dana, a onda idemo odmarat.
*splićanko*, moram se složit sa karlom - da se mene pitalo ja bi isto odma na ivf ( mada za nas nije bilo ni mogućnosti za aih). takva sam inače u životu -  udari najjače ali neka je uspješno.

----------


## željkica

*crvenkapice*,jesi jučer bila u st,jeste sve obavili?kakov je s-gram?

----------


## crvenkapica77

Jesmo,spermiogram asthenozoospermia  nisam ni mislila da će bit bolji. Još +ima e.coli u spermi  mogao je bit i gori

----------


## splicanka30

I ne mislim još više od 2 AIH-a odradit... Ali ne mogu nakon prvog reć da bi ja IVF.. Ili mogu??
bebi sretno na pregledau ~~~~~~~~

----------


## KLARA31

splicanka30 ovo ti je bio 2.AIH kako vidim iz potpisa,možeš ti reć i nakon ovog da ne bi više AIH, pitanje je koliko će imat sluha za tebe...

----------


## splicanka30

> splicanka30 ovo ti je bio 2.AIH kako vidim iz potpisa,možeš ti reć i nakon ovog da ne bi više AIH, pitanje je koliko će imat sluha za tebe...


Ček jel ima veze što je jedan bio u CITO?

----------


## KLARA31

Trebalo bi bit bitno. Valjda su te pitali koje si sve postupke do sada radila,ne znam tko te vodi na Firulama,sa dr.Budimirom se moglo lipo razgovarat. Uvik me smetalo to njihovo sljepo držanje šablona, a ne pristup svakoj pacijetici zasebno i imat sluha za želje pacijenta.

----------


## KLARA31

Jesi vadila betu?
ja bi uvik morala betu vadit, i donit na uvid

----------


## sretna 1506

> Jesmo,spermiogram asthenozoospermia  nisam ni mislila da će bit bolji. Još +ima e.coli u spermi  mogao je bit i gori


I u mm e.colli u uzorku,nakon antibiot.nalaz ok,međutim sad opet spermiogram ima leukocita,znači spermokultura vjerojatno opet ne valja,kaže dr kad je e.coli u uzorku da je to znak kronične upale prostate.

----------


## željkica

ja danas bila na pregledu i moj bucko raste i sve je ok,za dva tjedna opet,uf kako ovi tjedni lete takva panika me hvata!

----------


## jojo

Zeljkice bravo za bucka!!!! Neka je sve u redu! Evo malo po malo i dogurali i mi s tobom u zadnje mjesece :Smile:

----------


## sretna 1506

> Zeljkice bravo za bucka!!!! Neka je sve u redu! Evo malo po malo i dogurali i mi s tobom u zadnje mjesece


Da, da,super,a čini mi se kao jučer da je imala poz.betu.Željkice draga ništa se ne brini,bitno da je bebać zdrav a izaći mora ovako ili onako,i znaš šta je još činjenica,nitko to ne može odraditi umjesto tebe.Kad se ja sjetim svega kako je bilo,koliko sam se bojala,ali kad je došlo pred kraj onda sam rekla to je to,i nitko to ne može umjesto mene,Bože pomozi.Mi žene imamo u sebi posebnu snagu.A kad sam drugi put ostala trudna,i nakon svega kad sam morala 5 dana čekati do kiretaže i nositi u sebi plod koji ne valja e  u toj situaciji onda imaš nadnaravnu snagu,uglavnom mi žene u mpo smo jake,vidite šta sve proživljavaju čitajući po forumima.Sretno svima!

----------


## željkica

znam da mora izać nemogu reć ja nebi, al strah je velik ,dogovorit ću se ja sa sobom i sve će to proć uredu!hvala ti na podršci.

----------


## bebi

> znam da mora izać nemogu reć ja nebi, al strah je velik ,dogovorit ću se ja sa sobom i sve će to proć uredu!hvala ti na podršci.


najbolje sve ispadne kad se prvo sa sobom dogovoriš .....i onda nema straha 

sutra moj uzv u 11 ...pa se javim

----------


## sretna 1506

> najbolje sve ispadne kad se prvo sa sobom dogovoriš .....i onda nema straha 
> 
> sutra moj uzv u 11 ...pa se javim


Sretno,javi se sa lijepim vijestima.

----------


## sretna 1506

> sretna1506 Jesam draga,danas 5 dan i tako brojim dan po dan


Jeli  napravljen kakav testić?

----------


## jojo

Bebi kako je bilo??

----------


## bebi

Kuca srce junačko  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
imaju dvije gestaciske ali se još uvijek čuje jedno srce pa vidjet ćemo na sljedećem uzv za 3 sedmice

----------


## željkica

*bebi*  :Klap:  ,ma jesu li to i kod tebe mogući tvinsići?ajme super  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sissy75

bebi :thumbup: bravo curo chestitke  :Smile: 

Sent from my move 2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jojo

Bravo bebi!!!! Bas tako je i kod mene bilo :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

Bravo bebi  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za twinsice  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Ma di su nestale naše nove trudnice?

----------


## jojo

> Ma di su nestale naše nove trudnice?


Evo nas nego tebe nema... Samo skitas  :Smile:  btw di je lara??

----------


## bebi

> Ma di su nestale naše nove trudnice?


ma evo mene draga mazim pupu ...ii maštam jer sam ti sad mažena i pažena uživam 
malo je i dosadno ne daju mi ništa ...došla mi sestra čisti kuha 
a meni taman super jer non - stop sam gladna

----------


## bebi

> Evo nas nego tebe nema... Samo skitas  btw di je lara??


i ja se pitam gdje je lara ????

----------


## željkica

*bebi* i ja sam na početku bila samo gladna i samo spavala baš mi je bilo super!

ja sutra ulazim u 35 tt  :scared:

----------


## corinaII

Željkice ma biti će sve u redu  :Smile: 

Jeli se Inaa ikako javljala, je zna netko kako je ona ?

----------


## željkica

> Željkice ma biti će sve u redu 
> 
> Jeli se Inaa ikako javljala, je zna netko kako je ona ?


,

bila se javila da je u bolnici i da je sve ok al već je prošlo dosta od toga( odnosno crvenkapica se javila u njezino ime)

----------


## bebi

jutro ......
jel ko za nes ,kakao , čaj  ja sam sve obavila sad se mislim šta bi jela

----------


## cvitka

Pozdrav !
Da li netko zna da li se vratila dr. M na Firule?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Željkice ma biti će sve u redu 
> 
> Jeli se Inaa ikako javljala, je zna netko kako je ona ?


inaa  je  dobro  hdB, u bolnici  je  jos,  i  sigurno do kraja,
   tako  zeli  ona i dr.   da  budu mirni
cujemo se  mi  cesto  preko sms  i na  fb  ,

----------


## jojo

> Pozdrav !
> Da li netko zna da li se vratila dr. M na Firule?


ja sam bila prošli utorak i nije je bilo i rekli su mi da neće tako brzo

----------


## cvitka

Hvala jojo a sad me muči kod koga da idem kod dr.Š ili dr. B kakva su vaša iskustvaOvaj misec san u postupku, a kod koga da idem???!!!

----------


## željkica

Cvitka kod dr B.!

----------


## splicanka30

Joj cure,nikako se javit...
Ja dobila M. Krećemo u novi pokušaj...

bebi čestitam na srčeku,nadam se da će i drugo prokucati...

Cvika,meni dr Š nikako nije sjela... Pa toplo preporučujem dr B

----------


## cvitka

Hvala curke onda odluka je pala dr.B.
Sretno svima u  postupcima

----------


## jojo

Cvitka i ja bi ti preporucila dr B. Iako ja nikad nisam bila na uzv kod njega ali jesam kod dr S. pa znam kakva je ona. A gledaj - i ti ces nekad bit u dr. S. pa ces se uvjerit.

----------


## sara10

Jojo i Splićanka, jel možete reći zašto vam nije sjela dr.Š? Može i na pp ako nije dolično ovako. Cvitka, ja sam u dr. B i zadovoljna sam sa njim. 
*Splićanka* krećeš u novi postupak, jel opet aih???
*beb*i čestitam na srčeku, a mogu reći i na blizancima!

----------


## sretna 1506

> Hvala jojo a sad me muči kod koga da idem kod dr.Š ili dr. B kakva su vaša iskustvaOvaj misec san u postupku, a kod koga da idem???!!!


Kako misliš ovaj mjesec sam u postupku,kod koga da idem? Kako si u postupku,ko ti je otvorio protokol? :Confused:

----------


## jojo

Splicanka neka ti ovaj postupak bude dobitan :Smile:

----------


## cvitka

> Kako misliš ovaj mjesec sam u postupku,kod koga da idem? Kako si u postupku,ko ti je otvorio protokol?


Otvorila ga dr. M. još dok je radila kraj 9 miseca , pa sam morala raditi analizu krvi na trombofiliju(koja je pozitivna), došla u 10 misec dr. B. kaze guzva velika dođi u 11 misec i nemamo ljekova dođi u 11 misec, Dr. Š. mi je radila jednu punkciju onak nije baš riječita nismo imali puno susreta da bi imala ikakvo mišljenje o njoj , sigurno postoje žene kojima je ona super a nekima nije kao i svi ostali doktori , a za dr.B. neznam vidila ga svega 2 puta jednom provirio dok sam bila na stolu i drugi put kad me vratio, mada čujem dosta žena u čekaoni da im  je on jako dobar doktor malo djeluje mrzovoljan  na prvi pogled ali da je inače dosta pažljiv i ima vrimena saslušati ženu šta mi je najbitnije! I prije svega da je dosta stručan!

----------


## bebi

> Splicanka neka ti ovaj postupak bude dobitan


želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta  :Smile:

----------


## jojo

*bebi* kako se osjećaš? kad ti je opet uzv?

----------


## sretna 1506

> Otvorila ga dr. M. još dok je radila kraj 9 miseca , pa sam morala raditi analizu krvi na trombofiliju(koja je pozitivna), došla u 10 misec dr. B. kaze guzva velika dođi u 11 misec i nemamo ljekova dođi u 11 misec, Dr. Š. mi je radila jednu punkciju onak nije baš riječita nismo imali puno susreta da bi imala ikakvo mišljenje o njoj , sigurno postoje žene kojima je ona super a nekima nije kao i svi ostali doktori , a za dr.B. neznam vidila ga svega 2 puta jednom provirio dok sam bila na stolu i drugi put kad me vratio, mada čujem dosta žena u čekaoni da im  je on jako dobar doktor malo djeluje mrzovoljan  na prvi pogled ali da je inače dosta pažljiv i ima vrimena saslušati ženu šta mi je najbitnije! I prije svega da je dosta stručan!


Obavezno kod dr.B otiđi,o njemu mislim sve naj,naj,a dr.Š jednom mi bila na fm,i nije mi baš sjela,mada možda ona ima drugačiji pristum prema svojim pacijenima nego prema nama koje nismo "njezine".

----------


## splicanka30

Hvala vam cure
Je,opet je AIH... Samo sad na klomifenima...

----------


## jojo

> Hvala vam cure
> Je,opet je AIH... Samo sad na klomifenima...


Jesi li morala opet na aih??? Ili te nisu ni pitali?

----------


## splicanka30

> Jesi li morala opet na aih??? Ili te nisu ni pitali?


A zadnji put mi je u otpusnom pismu napisao klomifeni od 2-6dc i 8 dc u njega...
I kao ovisno o broju folikula da će biti AIH ili IVF....

Ako ovaj ne uspije,pitat ću ga onda za IVF...

----------


## željkica

jojo kad ti je opet uz?

----------


## sissy75

spličanka draga sretno ti u novom postupku,kad krečeš? 
sara10 jesi bila jučer kod njega i jeli dao zeleno svjetlo?
veliki pozdrav svim trudnicama i onima koje će to za koji dan postati :Smile:

----------


## jojo

> jojo kad ti je opet uz?


draga naručena sam u utorak, kad si ti?

----------


## željkica

> draga naručena sam u utorak, kad si ti?


četvrtak.

----------


## splicanka30

sissy,već sam na klomifenima... 8dc prva FM.
sara šta kaže dr B?
Sretno trudnicama na UZV

----------


## crvenkapica77

di je  hocu  bebu   , jel  joj bila  beta  ?

----------


## sara10

Sissy i splićanka, bila sam u dr. B., uglavnom trebam riješit bakteriju, rekao mi da donesem nalaz kontr. brisa kad bude gotov, ako nalaz bude ok, da mogu u postupak, ali kako ću ja vjerovatno prije dobit menz, nego li nalaz bude gotov, postupak se vjerovatno odgađa do iza N. god.

----------


## sara10

Ej cure, gdje ste? Gdje su nam novopečene trudnice, jojo, bebi, kako ste, a trudnica u finishu Željkica??
Splićanka, Sissy u kojm ste fazama?
Pozdravljam vas sve  :Bye:

----------


## željkica

da baš je neko zatišje tu,pa jel se tko sprema u postupak?
ja se spremam za finish čak sam i torbu napola spremila još par sitnica i to je to!

----------


## jojo

evo i mene . I dalje se borim sa mučninama tako da sam uglavnom doma. željkice ti si stvarno ušla u završnicu, nemogu virovat kako vrime leti :Smile:

----------


## Loly

Cure moje evo i mene samo da vas pozdravim, i trudnice i sve ostale  :Wink: 
Čitam vas, ali ne pišem, kad se ništa ne događa! Mi planiramo u 2. mesecu u postupak, ali ja početkom siječnja idem na operaciju angina brrrrrrrrrrr, pa se nadam da ću se do 2. mj oporaviti!

----------


## ManuelaS

Da vas sve skupa pozdravim i pitam koji mi je prvi korak koji moram napraviti? Nakon pauze sa MPO (dva pokušaja IVF, Zagreb - sv. Duh) ponovo krećemo u "borbu"  :Smile:  Kome, kako se javiti u Splitu da vidimo šta ćemo, tj. kako ćemo dalje s našom neplodnošću? Treba nam samo ovaj prvi korak.... za početak.

----------


## jojo

> Da vas sve skupa pozdravim i pitam koji mi je prvi korak koji moram napraviti? Nakon pauze sa MPO (dva pokušaja IVF, Zagreb - sv. Duh) ponovo krećemo u "borbu"  Kome, kako se javiti u Splitu da vidimo šta ćemo, tj. kako ćemo dalje s našom neplodnošću? Treba nam samo ovaj prvi korak.... za početak.


Oducite bili privatno u Cita ili kbc, kad to odlucite narucite se na konzultacije pa cete vidit sta ce vam dr rec, vjerojatno ce vas poslat da uradite neke nove nalaze i ubacit vas u postupak :Smile:

----------


## jojo

> Cure moje evo i mene samo da vas pozdravim, i trudnice i sve ostale 
> Čitam vas, ali ne pišem, kad se ništa ne događa! Mi planiramo u 2. mesecu u postupak, ali ja početkom siječnja idem na operaciju angina brrrrrrrrrrr, pa se nadam da ću se do 2. mj oporaviti!


Ajme loly jos i angine... Ali dobro... Sta se mora.... Ajde rjesi to pa u nove pobjede :Smile:

----------


## ManuelaS

Jojo hvala na odgovoru.  Jel mi može netko nabrojati doktore sa KBC-a (da ne vrtim sad svih 114 listova postova unazad). To bi mi za početak puno značilo. Ja sam inače iz Šibenika.

----------


## ManuelaS

Zanemarite moj zadnji post, našla sve na prvoj stranici  :Smile:

----------


## jojo

Manuela samo pitaj, ako ti mozemo jos nekako pomoc...

----------


## željkica

*jojo* meni ti je za mučnine pomogla panceta mmmmm kako je lipo pasala!!!!a inače je nisam baš jela.

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure  jel  znate  dobrog   hematologa  u splitu  ,  sibeniku  ?

----------


## jojo

> *jojo* meni ti je za mučnine pomogla panceta mmmmm kako je lipo pasala!!!!a inače je nisam baš jela.


Sad si me bas nasmijala, morat cu i ja pokusat sa pancetom, ustvari od jucer mi se jede prsut... Eto ideje za marendu sutra :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> Sad si me bas nasmijala, morat cu i ja pokusat sa pancetom, ustvari od jucer mi se jede prsut... Eto ideje za marendu sutra


pa probaj meni je pomoglo,muž mi se samo smija jer nije moga virovat da to jedem pa čak i nekad u 10 navečer  :Smile:  zezali smo se da je dr nešto zezija da je ovo 100 % mali slavonac, i onda je jedan dan sve nestalo najedanput ni m od mučnine.

----------


## ManuelaS

Jojo puno hvala... od ogromne ste pomoći sve o'de  :Kiss:

----------


## splicanka30

Cure samo da vas kratko pozdravim...
Ja sam ovaj ciklus u postupku,samo još neznam kojem...

----------


## jojo

> Cure samo da vas kratko pozdravim...
> Ja sam ovaj ciklus u postupku,samo još neznam kojem...


neka ti ovaj bude dobitan i da za Božić dobiješ najlipši poklon :fige:

----------


## jojo

> pa probaj meni je pomoglo,muž mi se samo smija jer nije moga virovat da to jedem pa čak i nekad u 10 navečer  zezali smo se da je dr nešto zezija da je ovo 100 % mali slavonac, i onda je jedan dan sve nestalo najedanput ni m od mučnine.


nadam se i ja da će mi brzo prestat jer namam volje ni izać iz kuće!

----------


## željkica

*jojo* kad je pregled danas? 
*splićanka* sretno !  :fige:

----------


## KLARA31

haha i ja sam bila luda za pancetom u trudoći  :Smile: )
đumbir pomaže za mučnine,imaju bomboni u millera od đumbira i kiselkasti su malo,to mi jedna trudnica rekla da njoj pomažu

splicanka30  :Very Happy:  to je optimizam,u postupku a neznaš ni kojem,sritno!!!

----------


## jojo

> *jojo* kad je pregled danas? 
> *splićanka* sretno !


draga u 1 sam naručena

----------


## sretna 1506

> cure  jel  znate  dobrog   hematologa  u splitu  ,  sibeniku  ?


Ja sam išla kod dr.Škare-Librenjak,ok je,poslala me odmah u dnevnu bolnicu na venozno primanje željeza jer sam bila u pripremi za postupak.

----------


## željkica

> draga u 1 sam naručena


 sretno pa javi kako je prošlo i mislim da nam se možeš pridružit na temi mpo nakon svega!

----------


## cvitka

Pozdrav, zvala sam jutros da prijavim prvi dan ciklusa i javi mi se sestra Z. i dobra vijest je ta da se dr. M vratila ajme niko sritniji od mene baš mi je dobro započelo jutro. Pa eto da podilim radosnu vijest!!!

----------


## cvitka

Manuela moja "sumještanko" svi hvale dr. M. i dr. B. za dr.Š neznam neman nekakva iskustva s njom. sestra Z. je najbolja sestra na planeti toliko strpljenja nema niko na svitu, sve će ti ona objasniti!

----------


## ManuelaS

Cvitka  :pivo:   :Smile:

----------


## jojo

> sretno pa javi kako je prošlo i mislim da nam se možeš pridružit na temi mpo nakon svega!


Sve je u redu, opet pregled za 3 tjedna pa cemo mjeriti i nuhalni nabor ( ako se to tako zove)

----------


## željkica

*jojo* super  :Very Happy:  ,koliko si sad trudna? onda jel ostaješ vodit trudnoću u kbc?

----------


## jojo

> *jojo* super  ,koliko si sad trudna? onda jel ostaješ vodit trudnoću u kbc?


9+2. Da, vodim trudnocu u kbc-u zbog blizanacke trudnoce pa mi je tako predlozila i moja soc. gin.

----------


## splicanka30

Hvala vam cure 
 jojo odlične vijesti!!  :Very Happy: 

bibi kakvo je stanje u tebe?

----------


## željkica

da di je bebi?

----------


## bebi

evo me drage moje , al su počele one muke trudničke a ja se žalila nema kod mene muke nema povraćanja 
a sad sam napola mrtva ,,,hehee al dobro je ne žalim se proće i ovo 
ne povraćam ali imam muku od svake hrane znači bilo šta da pogledam .....bljak
bila sam juče na pregledu  sve su prilike jednojajčani blizanci ..... :Smile:

----------


## jojo

> evo me drage moje , al su počele one muke trudničke a ja se žalila nema kod mene muke nema povraćanja 
> a sad sam napola mrtva ,,,hehee al dobro je ne žalim se proće i ovo 
> ne povraćam ali imam muku od svake hrane znači bilo šta da pogledam .....bljak
> bila sam juče na pregledu  sve su prilike jednojajčani blizanci .....


Bravo bebi!!!! Bravo za blizance!!! Tako mi je drago zbog tebe :Smile:

----------


## ManuelaS

'Jutro forumke, evo mi dogovorili tek prve konzultacije kod dr. Budimira za 2 tjedna. Početak početka  :Smile: 
Sve ovo sam prolazila prije nekoliko godina u Sv. Duhu (bez pozitivnog rezultata iako je apslolutno sve išlo kako je trebalo ići, beta nikad nije bila kakva treba biti), ali ovaj put moram priznati da mi je sve nekako lakše. Tako da..... Let The Game Begin!  :Smile:

----------


## jojo

> 'Jutro forumke, evo mi dogovorili tek prve konzultacije kod dr. Budimira za 2 tjedna. Početak početka 
> Sve ovo sam prolazila prije nekoliko godina u Sv. Duhu (bez pozitivnog rezultata iako je apslolutno sve išlo kako je trebalo ići, beta nikad nije bila kakva treba biti), ali ovaj put moram priznati da mi je sve nekako lakše. Tako da..... Let The Game Begin!


mislim da je svaki sljedeći put lakše jer znaš šta te čeka ( barem mi se tako čini jer sam ja na svu sreću uspjela u prvom postupku, ali znam kakav mi je grč bija taj prvi put).  neka ti kbc donese uspjeh  :fige:

----------


## željkica

*manuela sretno!!!!!*

----------


## splicanka30

bebi prekrasno  :Smile: 
manuela sretno ~~~~~~~~~~

Kod nas je IVF ipak u pitanju... Sad su me stavili na gonale,pa više nije prirodni ciklus... Držite mi fige

----------


## jojo

splićanko šta si rekla - koje te dr vodi?

----------


## splicanka30

jojo,dr B.

Btw vidila sam i Marušićku danas,čisto za info

----------


## sretna 1506

> 'Jutro forumke, evo mi dogovorili tek prve konzultacije kod dr. Budimira za 2 tjedna. Početak početka 
> Sve ovo sam prolazila prije nekoliko godina u Sv. Duhu (bez pozitivnog rezultata iako je apslolutno sve išlo kako je trebalo ići, beta nikad nije bila kakva treba biti), ali ovaj put moram priznati da mi je sve nekako lakše. Tako da..... Let The Game Begin!


Sretno,dr.B ti je odličan izbor.

----------


## jojo

> jojo,dr B.
> 
> Btw vidila sam i Marušićku danas,čisto za info


znam da se vratila, vidila sam je i ja u utorak kad sam bila na pregledu

----------


## sretna 1506

Željkice sretno danas na pregledu,javi nam dobre vijesti.

----------


## željkica

> Željkice sretno danas na pregledu,javi nam dobre vijesti.


hvala, sad me strah šta će mi reć kad bi moga bit porod ajme uvik neki strahovi!

----------


## željkica

bila sam na pregledu sve super za 10 dana opet!

----------


## sretna 1506

> bila sam na pregledu sve super za 10 dana opet!


Super,baš mi je drago.

----------


## jojo

> bila sam na pregledu sve super za 10 dana opet!


Draga kad je tebi termin? Oce li mrvica stic prije Bozica :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> Draga kad je tebi termin? Oce li mrvica stic prije Bozica


oće, a termin mi je 11.12.

----------


## jojo

> oće, a termin mi je 11.12.


 :Very Happy:

----------


## splicanka30

zeljkice  :Very Happy:  još malo,a moglo bi i svaki tren

----------


## crvenkapica77

aaaa  predivan  Bozicni poklon    ,  sretno draga    :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

> aaaa  predivan  Bozicni poklon    ,  sretno draga


hvala ti  :Kiss:   nadam se da ćeš i ti u idućoj godini ostvarit urednu i školsku trudnoću!
kad se spremate u postupak?

----------


## željkica

*jojo,* kako tvoje mučnine jel šta lakše?

----------


## jojo

prolazi lagano, vraća mi se apetit :Cool:

----------


## bebi

> prolazi lagano, vraća mi se apetit


e jojo draga dobro si ja muku mučim s mučninama ...al proće ma sve mi se gadi užasno 
ne jedem ništa osim kuhane krompire ,riže u mlijeku i tako te bolničke hrane ni slasne ni masne 
al od svega mi je muka 
ulazim u 8. tjedan

----------


## bebi

željkice za najljepši Božić u životu ...želim ti najlakši porod što može bit

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja  cu   nadam  se   ubrzo    :Smile:    12mj

----------


## željkica

> željkice za najljepši Božić u životu ...želim ti najlakši porod što može bit


hvala ti nadam se da će porod brzo proć  :Kiss:

----------


## splicanka30

Moji folikuli su nazalost pukli prerano  :Sad: 
Napravljen AIH. Za 14 dana beta...

----------


## jojo

> Moji folikuli su nazalost pukli prerano 
> Napravljen AIH. Za 14 dana beta...


A joj.... Ali idemo mislit pozitivno jer stvarno zelim da ti uspije!! Kad si bila tamo?

----------


## sretna 1506

> Moji folikuli su nazalost pukli prerano 
> Napravljen AIH. Za 14 dana beta...


Jesi sa klomifenom išla,koliko si imala folikula?

----------


## splicanka30

jojo,bila sam jučer..
sretna prvo su bili klomifeni,pa poslije gonali. Imala sam 4 folikula,a 3 su pukla i jedan ostao. Ali nije htio trošit postupak za taj jedan...

----------


## sara10

Bok cure!
Splićanka sretno! Željkice da porod bude što lakši i brži!
Jojo, bebi i ostale  :Bye:  
Evo da vam javim da mi je bris čist, nema više e.coli, a riješila sam ju kurom od češnjaka i vina (nisam pila antibiotik) i pila sam to oko 3 tjedna.
I dobila sam terapiju za feritin (koji mi je 20) heferol 1x1, bili na kontroli kod med. genet. Svi ostali nalazi su nam ok, a kariogam još radimo u 1. misec. Sada čekam postupak iza N. god. Jutros sam htjela uhvatiti B. za dogovor, al nisam uspila, a žurila sam se vratit na posa.

----------


## KLARA31

splicanka30 koji dan ciklusa su ti pukli,kako nije vidio na uzv da su veliki??

----------


## KLARA31

crvenkapica77 oćeš u cito u 12mj? i ja ću u 12mj u postupak

----------


## splicanka30

> splicanka30 koji dan ciklusa su ti pukli,kako nije vidio na uzv da su veliki??


A bio je 15 dc... Vjerojatno me je zeznuo vikend... Zadnja FM je bila u petak i tad je najveći bio 18... Tako da...

----------


## željkica

*sara*  :Very Happy:  za dobre vijesti briseve i sve!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Bok cure!
> Splićanka sretno! Željkice da porod bude što lakši i brži!
> Jojo, bebi i ostale  
> Evo da vam javim da mi je bris čist, nema više e.coli, a riješila sam ju kurom od češnjaka i vina (nisam pila antibiotik) i pila sam to oko 3 tjedna.
> I dobila sam terapiju za feritin (koji mi je 20) heferol 1x1, bili na kontroli kod med. genet. Svi ostali nalazi su nam ok, a kariogam još radimo u 1. misec. Sada čekam postupak iza N. god. Jutros sam htjela uhvatiti B. za dogovor, al nisam uspila, a žurila sam se vratit na posa.


super  sara,  sve  ti to stignes  do  1mj  .....mislila  sam  da  ces  ranije  na ivf
super  da  si  e.coli rijesila   prirodnim putem  , koliku si dozu pila tog mixa    (  muz isto pije  zbog  bestije   )

----------


## crvenkapica77

> crvenkapica77 oćeš u cito u 12mj? i ja ću u 12mj u postupak


da  da  ,  mozda  se  vidimo   :Wink:

----------


## sara10

Crvenkapice, u 1l crnog vina sam stavila pola kg češnjaka da se kuha (češnjak očistiš i ne mora se nasitno rezati, onako očišćene režnjeve) nekih 15-20 min dok se tekućina ne prepolovi na nekih pola litre i onda to procidiš (kad se ohladi), staviš u staklenku i na tašte se pije svako jutro po dvi žlice. 
Ne ovisi mi sad postupak o ničemu, bitno je da sam riješila bakteriju, a sve ovo drugo ću usputno rješavati...mislim karogram i kontrolu feritina.

----------


## željkica

a šta su ove naše nove trudnice škrte ništa se ne javljaju! jojo,bebi, lara pa di ste?

----------


## jojo

jutro! evo mene, " guramo" iz dana u dan. mučnine i dalje ne prestaju, tako da većinu dana provedem nad školjkom.
željkice kako si ti? brojiš sitno :Very Happy:   kad je sljedeći pregled?

----------


## KLARA31

trudnice sretno
trudilice također  :Smile: 
ja od sutra na klomifenima,u utorak prvi uzv u cito u dr.Š., IVF

----------


## željkica

klara sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jojo

klara neka sve bude u redu!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Crvenkapice, u 1l crnog vina sam stavila pola kg češnjaka da se kuha (češnjak očistiš i ne mora se nasitno rezati, onako očišćene režnjeve) nekih 15-20 min dok se tekućina ne prepolovi na nekih pola litre i onda to procidiš (kad se ohladi), staviš u staklenku i na tašte se pije svako jutro po dvi žlice. 
> Ne ovisi mi sad postupak o ničemu, bitno je da sam riješila bakteriju, a sve ovo drugo ću usputno rješavati...mislim karogram i kontrolu feritina.


ma znam ja draga  kako se  pravi mix  ,  pravila -pila sam ga nekoliko puta  , samo me zanimalo  koliko si pila dnevno  pa si rijesila,  znaci  dvi zlice  ujutro

klara  pa   nes  me  cekat   :  D

----------


## bebi

> jutro! evo mene, " guramo" iz dana u dan. mučnine i dalje ne prestaju, tako da većinu dana provedem nad školjkom.
> željkice kako si ti? brojiš sitno  kad je sljedeći pregled?


e žao mi je jojo što se mućiš ali proće ja sam svega 5-6 puta povratila a prošle su mi one mučnine ono je bilo grozno 
mislim da je to bio 7 tjedan ali na sve mi je bilo muka ,a nisam mogla povratit 
apetit se vratio sad jedem lopatom 

pozdrav drage moje 
djevojkama loje se spremaju u postupke želim sreću do neba i nazad

----------


## jojo

> e žao mi je jojo što se mućiš ali proće ja sam svega 5-6 puta povratila a prošle su mi one mučnine ono je bilo grozno 
> mislim da je to bio 7 tjedan ali na sve mi je bilo muka ,a nisam mogla povratit 
> apetit se vratio sad jedem lopatom 
> 
> pozdrav drage moje 
> djevojkama loje se spremaju u postupke želim sreću do neba i nazad


5-6 puta??? U mene je 6-7 puta DNEVNO. Puno sam i smrsavila. Kada mi se ucini da sam malo bolje- opet sve po staro. Zao mi je hrane koju bacam jer je ne stignem ni probavit :Smile:

----------


## jojo

Zeljkice javi kako je bilo na pregledu!

----------


## željkica

> Zeljkice javi kako je bilo na pregledu!


sve ok u pon idem ponovno.

----------


## BHany

NOVA TEMA

----------

